#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм и теория эволюции

## Бахт

Как согласуется буддийское учение с теорией происхождения человека от обезьяны?

----------


## Йен

> Как согласуется буддийское учение с теорией происхождения человека от обезьяны?


Так же, как вытаскивание застрявшей в вашем теле стрелы, согласуется с вопросом о том - из чего эта стрела изготовлена. Может быть занимательно, но от боли и потери крови не поможет.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (06.09.2017)

----------


## Алик

> Как согласуется буддийское учение с теорией происхождения человека от обезьяны?


А должно как-то согласовываться?
 И разве эту теорию ещё не похерили?

----------


## Бахт

Как появился первый человек?? У которого не было ни отца , ни матери...

----------


## Алик

> Как появился первый человек?? У которого не было ни отца , ни матери...


Вы его только что создали)

----------


## Фил

> Как появился первый человек?? У которого не было ни отца , ни матери...


Сначала ответьте, что такое "первый человек" ?
Т.е. если это животное с определенными признаками, то понятно, что у него были "отец" и "мать"

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.09.2017)

----------


## Бахт

Homo Sapiens человек-разумный. Не мог же у "неразумных" обезьяноподобных существ родиться человек

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Как появился первый человек?? У которого не было ни отца , ни матери...


http://dharma.org.ru/board/post137612.html#137612

Только там прочтите все сообщения, чтобы сложилась полная картина и возникли мысли для размышления, история с вкусной землёй, это скорее объяснение жажды. В буддизме нет теории сотворения мира, там всё по кругу идёт, после развёртывания мира в результате кармы существ, там появляются существа подобные богам миру форм, постепенно их тела становятся грубыми, так и появляются люди. Тащить теорию эволюции в буддизм, это что-то новое, характерное для западных людей. Каждый раз, когда миры вновь развёртываются, появляются светящиеся существа, чьи тела постепенно грубеют, это больше похоже на инволюцию.

Есть ещё такое объяснение от Рамана Махарши, но это уже адвайта, там перечисляются все известные взгляды на творение и говорится что эти взгляды, скорее костыли для того или иного типа ума  - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0HyWfMzHs4&t=2176s

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Вы его только что создали)


Как там по дзэн, ум творит реальность)?

----------


## Алик

> Как там по дзэн, ум творит реальность)?


Ага, чего только не творит, вот сейчас реальность сотворил ))

----------

Денис Васильевич (06.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Homo Sapiens человек-разумный. Не мог же у "неразумных" обезьяноподобных существ родиться человек


А какой отличительный признак, чтобы, что вот это Homo Sapiens, а вот это - обезьяноподобное существо?
Такого признака (триггера) нет.
Есть очень большое количество мелких признаков, которые менялись не одновременно, а постепенно.
Это похоже на апорию Евбулида "Куча".

Если у нас есть куча чего нибудь (зерен), и мы убираем по одному зерну, на каком зерне куча перестанет существовать?

----------

Ersh (25.12.2017), Tong Po (11.09.2017)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Как согласуется буддийское учение с теорией происхождения человека от обезьяны?


Нет, буддизм говорит об очень древних существах которые были бесформенные сияющие энергии. А современные человек, обезъяна, курица с яйном (парадокс?), были созданы методом генной инженерии под конкретные условия Земли, но никогда обезъяна не становилась человеком. Внешнего творца нет, мы все творцы самих себя.

----------


## Бахт

Т.Е вы постулируете , что обезьяны путем долгого, постепенного процесса видоизменения в конце концов стали людьми?  Тогда как у такой человекообезьяны сформировался ум Будды

----------


## Бахт

Это какая то сказка. Обоснуйте ссылками ваше высказывание

----------


## Бахт

> Нет, буддизм говорит об очень древних существах которые были бесформенные сияющие энергии. А современные человек, обезъяна, курица с яйном (парадокс?), были созданы методом генной инженерии под конкретные условия Земли, но никогда обезъяна не становилась человеком. Внешнего творца нет, мы все творцы самих себя.


Обоснуйте.

----------


## Харуказе

Жила-была обезьяна. Потом ей надоело жить и она стала человеком,чтобы попасть в нирвану.

----------


## Shus

> Как появился первый человек?? У которого не было ни отца , ни матери...


Вот так (читайте у Корнева от этого места и далее, там по-подробнее - https://webshus.ru/10644) :
"Эволюция циклична, осуществляется по замкнутому кругу, от упадка к подъему жизни, от подъема к упадку. Конечный упадок – все живое сжигается огнем, затем из огня постепенна возникает твердое, жидкое, газообразное, постепенно образуются формы жизни, сначала невидимые, затем прозрачные, наконец, материальные.

Первой формой жизни являются люди, сначала у них нет органов осязания, затем эти органы появляются, в связи с появлением органов чувств возникают желания в результате люди вступают в отношения друг с другом и образуется общество."
Эволюция идет вниз от высших сфер, куда потом обратно (вверх) уходят с помощью медитаций, поэтапно удаляя все результаты эволюции.))

А если действительно хотите разобраться - "Абхидхармакоша" в помощь (пер. Островской ст. и Рудого).

UPD: Новые люди зарождаются в Абхасваре (вторая дхьяна). Все что ниже - сгорает.

P.S. В евробуддизме (и наверное современном азиатском) это считается некой ненужной мифологией и большинство этого попросту не знают. Хотя к Канону и Васубандхе в целом относятся с почтением.

----------

Дубинин (06.09.2017)

----------


## Алик

> Обоснуйте.


А на слово не поверите ? ))

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Один человек давал научную интерпретацию на Агганнья сутту

http://forum.theravada.ru/viewtopic....109712#p109712

----------


## Крымский

> Homo Sapiens человек-разумный. Не мог же у "неразумных" обезьяноподобных существ родиться человек


Он родился у других Homo, это строго по науке если.
Прямые предки человека Homo Sapiens это Homo erectus, а не обезьяны.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (07.09.2017), Tong Po (11.09.2017), Владимир Николаевич (06.09.2017)

----------


## Бахт

> Жила-была обезьяна. Потом ей надоело жить и она стала человеком,чтобы попасть в нирвану.


Это если у вас есть дети, то расскажите им такую историю перед сном

----------


## Харуказе

Зато теория то стройная,всё в рамках современной науки (ну и + немного буддизма).

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Как согласуется буддийское учение с теорией происхождения человека от обезьяны?


теория колеса сансары и описание 6 миров (человек, животные, боги, полубоги,  ады, г.духи) как-то могут прояснить вопрос.

----------


## Бахт

> А на слово не поверите ? ))


А вы себе верите?

----------


## Spirit

> Как согласуется буддийское учение с теорией происхождения человека от обезьяны?


Отлично всё согласовывается - без проблем.
В том числе и в рамках модели перевоплощения.

Заслуженные на своём уровне существа перевоплощаются на более высоком уровне развития.
А если этого уровня нет, то формируют его.

Дарвиновская теория эволюции, то есть - селектогенез, это гениальное, но - первое приближение к реальности. Проблема в том, что при помощи только селекции так и не удалось получить ни один новый биологический вид.
Судя по всему - тут системный сдвиг в экологии с образованием новых экологических ниш.

И в этом отношении буддийские модели вполне могут вписаться в описание возникновения новых системных уровней в организации живых существ.
То есть - так сказать, системность тоже может накапливаться и моделироваться в рамках буддийских представлений и концепций.

Ну, я тоже скромно развиваю похожие идеи.
 :Smilie: 
https://bokhonov.livejournal.com/2066.html

----------


## Алик

> А вы себе верите?


А как же, если себе любимому не верить, то как жить то!
Ну и вообче, есть такая теория в буддизме : Пять скандх (кхандх) или «групп привязанности» https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F...BD%D0%B4%D1%85
"Эти группы являются пятеричной классификацией, в которой Будда подытожил все физические и умственные явления существования, и в частности те, которые кажутся невежественному человеку его «эго» или личностью. Следовательно, рождение, старение, смерть и т. д. также входят в эти пять групп, охватывающих в действительности всё мироздание."

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Дарвиновская теория эволюции, то есть - селектогенез, это гениальное, но - первое приближение к реальности. Проблема в том, что при помощи только селекции так и не удалось получить ни один новый биологический вид.
> ]


А, что является критерием, что это уже новый биологический вид ?

----------

Фил (06.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

> А, что является критерием, что это уже новый биологический вид ?


Может набор хромосом?
Но это я так, пальцем в небо.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Может набор хромосом?
> Но это я так, пальцем в небо.


В Вики : ) про наборы хромосом ни слова:
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91...B2%D0%B8%D0%B4
(всё таки есть одно слово: Нередко выделяют и другие критерии вида: цитологический (хромосомный) и другие)

Причём некоторые разные виды даже скрещиваться могут. 

При этом напр. если сравнить чихуахуа и сенбернара разницы между ними больше будет чем между разновидовыми львом и тигром, а биологический вид будет один....   волк : )

----------

Фил (07.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Как согласуется буддийское учение с теорией происхождения человека от обезьяны?


Как выше уже написали - человек не происходил от обезьяны, такой теории нет.
И мы и они биологически - приматы, но прошли разные  эволюции. Причём, вообще каждый из существующих ныне  живых организмов есть вершина своей цепочки эволюции, а не только человек) 
И не один из ныне  существующих видов не происходил от другого ныне существующего вида, такой теории также нет.

Можно лишь говорить о  "общем предке", на том или ином этапе эволюции, и этот "общий предок" не будет относится ни к одному из ныне существующих видов.

(п.с. тоже самое напр. касается и ныне существующих и раньше существовавших языков)

----------


## Spirit

> А, что является критерием, что это уже новый биологический вид ?


Забавно, что сам Дарвин не дал определения вида. Как и Карл Маркс определения класса. Кстати, Маркс очень ценил дарвинизм.

Генетически - да, это структура генома. При наличии множества аллелей каждого гена в большинстве случаев. Природа ведёт отбор по разнообразию в этом аспекте.
Функционально - это наличие экологической ниши и относительная автономия в ней. Автономная воспроизводимость - потомство получается того же вида и поддерживает структуру ниш в экосистеме.

В этом смысле - можно построить модель перевоплощения с учётом коррекции системности на разных уровнях.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.09.2017)

----------


## Бахт

> Как выше уже написали - человек не происходил от обезьяны, такой теории нет.
> И мы и они биологически - приматы, но прошли разные  эволюции. Причём, вообще каждый из существующих ныне  живых организмов есть вершина своей цепочки эволюции, а не только человек) 
> И не один из ныне  существующих видов не происходил от другого ныне существующего вида, такой теории также нет.
> 
> Можно лишь говорить о  "общем предке", на том или ином этапе эволюции, и этот "общий предок" не будет относится ни к одному из ныне существующих видов.
> 
> (п.с. тоже самое напр. касается и ныне существующих и раньше существовавших языков)


Организм человека построен из множества живых клеток, из которых состоят ткани и органы. Однако организм  — это не сумма клеток и органов, а единое целое, все элементы которого тесно связаны между собой. Деятельность каждого органа и организма человека  в целом зависит от деятельности органов дыхания, пищеварения, кровообращения, выделения, которые обеспечивают нормальное течение процессов обмена веществ. При нарушении или выпадении функции одного какого-то органа нарушаются функции всех других органов и систем, а иногда и наступает смерть всего организма.Значит организм в целом не мог существовать пока отдельные его органы и системы проходили стадии изменения и эволюционирования. Так по какому такому принципу сформировался человек и его органы с поразительной взаимосвязью и взаимозависимостью, без сторонней мысли ??  Всему есть начало, противоположное я не могу принять... Пусть даже миры и вселенные хоть миллиарды раз цикличны, но все равно должна быть первая жизнь, первый человек, первое дыхание...

----------


## Дубинин

"Начало"- предполагает -"не причинность"- ибо если есть "причина" то "начала"- нет (если за "начало" не считать произвольно назначенное кем-то событие)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.09.2017), Фил (07.09.2017)

----------


## Бахт

> "Начало"- предполагает -"не причинность"- ибо если есть "причина" то "начала"- нет (если за "начало" не считать произвольно назначенное кем-то событие)


Очень сложно принять что начало возможно без причинности, а тем более принимая во внимание всеобщую гармоничность.  Ведь после начала, хаос обрел структурность... Следуя этим посылам, так и напрашивается мысль об изначальной причинности...

----------


## Дубинин

> Очень сложно принять что начало возможно без причинности, а тем более принимая во внимание всеобщую гармоничность.  Ведь после начала, хаос обрел структурность... Следуя этим посылам, так и напрашивается мысль об изначальной причинности...


Вах, да т.н. "внешний мир" с его законами, есть переживание вашего "мяса", и эти переживания, строятся по принципу "хорошо"- "плохо"- которые возникли из за наркотиков- вырабатываемых вашим мозгом- в ответ на торможение (экономию АТФ). Поэтому всё "мироздание с его законами" и "началами- концами"- "сделано"- колонией голодных нейронов- вашего мозга.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Всему есть начало, противоположное я не могу принять... ...


Любое начало чегото, является одновременно и концом чегото другого.
(кстати слова начало и конец этимологические имеют общее происхождение)

Так то что является началом и причиной последующего следствия, само является следствием и концом для предшествующей ему причины коя есть уже для того начала началом.
Такого не может быть, чтоб чтото возникло из ничего без причин. 

Также не может такого быть, чтоб чтото возникло от одной, от двух, от... , всё что возникает - всегда  возникает от совокупности множества причин условий.

Понятие начала - всегда относительно.

----------

Фил (07.09.2017)

----------


## Крымский

> ... а тем более принимая во внимание всеобщую гармоничность.


Это следствие "антропного принципа" скорее всего.
Если посмотреть беспристрастно, и гармония не гармония, и условия проживания в дольнем мире так себе, на троечку  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (07.09.2017)

----------


## Гошка

> Как согласуется буддийское учение с теорией происхождения человека от обезьяны?


Тоже интересна эта тема.

Может не совсем из буддизма, но теософия, как я понял, тоже не согласна с теорией происхождения человека от обезьяны.
Насколько я понял, там все все наоборот ?




> Будучи морально безответственными, эти «люди» Третьей Расы, через беспорядочные совокупления с животными породами на более низкой ступени, чем они сами, создали то недостающее звено, которое века позднее (лишь в Третичном Периоде) стало отдаленным предком настоящей обезьяны, которую мы находим в семействе человекообразных обезьян. 
> ...
> Человекообразные обезьяны появились на миллион лет позднее, нежели говорящее человеческое существо, и являются позднейшими современниками нашей Пятой Расы. Таким образом, чрезвычайно важно запомнить, что «Ego» человекообразных обезьян являются сущностями, принужденными своей Кармой воплощаться в животные формы, явившиеся следствием звероподобия последних людей Третьей Расы и первых Четвертой.



http://ru.teopedia.org/hpb/%D0%9E%D0...8F%D0%BD%D0%B0



> Тем не менее, у нас имеется одно понятие, общее со школой Дарвина, а именно, закон постепенной и чрезвычайно медленной эволюции, охватывающей многие миллионы лет. По-видимому, главное разногласие заключается в природе примитивного «предка».

----------


## Денис К

> Такого не может быть, чтоб чтото возникло из ничего без причин.


Доброго времени суток))..То есть из ничего что-то может возникнуть только при условии какой-либо причины?И причина создаёт что-то новое получается, «рождает» так сказать ,а не изменяет - я правильно понимаю смысл вашей фразы?..И по вашему эмоции у человека возникают «из ничего» или нет?Допустим идёт по улице человечек с расшатанными нервами-запинается о камень-матерится и проклинает все на свете(утрированно)-через минуту успокоился-пошёл дальше.Его злость откуда взялась?)))

----------


## Дордже

А как люди появились на разных континентах, отделенные безбрежным океаном?

----------


## Фил

> А как люди появились на разных континентах, отделенные безбрежным океаном?


Например вот так:
Доггерленд

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.12.2017), Дордже (14.12.2017)

----------


## Андрей Покутный

> Доброго времени суток))..То есть из ничего что-то может возникнуть только при условии какой-либо причины?И причина создаёт что-то новое получается, «рождает» так сказать ,а не изменяет - я правильно понимаю смысл вашей фразы?..И по вашему эмоции у человека возникают «из ничего» или нет?Допустим идёт по улице человечек с расшатанными нервами-запинается о камень-матерится и проклинает все на свете(утрированно)-через минуту успокоился-пошёл дальше.Его злость откуда взялась?)))


Гордыня виновата .Человек хочет чтобы всё по его было и когда не получается по его, то начинает раздражаться и злится .Просто смирись ,на всё воля Божья

----------


## Денис К

> Гордыня виновата .Человек хочет чтобы всё по его было и когда не получается по его, то начинает раздражаться и злится .Просто смирись ,на всё воля Божья


Так я спрашиваю конкретно технически-откуда взялась злость,в контексте причинно-следственной связи и опоры на тезис что ничего не появляется из ничего без прямой(а не косвенной) причины.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Доброго времени суток))..То есть из ничего что-то может возникнуть только при условии какой-либо причины?И причина создаёт что-то новое получается, «рождает» так сказать ,а не изменяет - я правильно понимаю смысл вашей фразы?..))


Доброго времени суток )
А чё тольколько часть моего сообщения взяли для вопроса:
-


> Сообщение от Владимир Николаевич :
> 
> Такого не может быть, чтоб чтото возникло из ничего без причин.


Когда когда дальше у меня в сообщении:



> Также не может такого быть, чтоб чтото возникло от одной, от двух, от... , всё что возникает - всегда возникает от совокупности множества причин условий.


?  :Wink: 

А из ничего - ничего вообще не возникает. Ничего не функционально.

Всё что возникает, любой момент чегото, пусть назовём это следствием, это и есть - совокупность причин и условий. Чтобы не рассматривали: вещь, явление, процесс или ещё чтото, это - совокупность причин и условий. И вне совокупности причин и условий составляющих вещь, явление, процесс или ещё чтото - нет никакой отдельной вещи, явления, процесса или ещё чегото. Но, можно навесить на совокупность причин и условий составляющий вещь, явление, процесс или ещё чтото - ярлык, обозначить както, поименовать, и этим оперировать,  это использовать. Можно также выделить в понятие, в концепт и - этим также оперировать и это использовать. 




> По вашему эмоции у человека возникают «из ничего» или нет?Допустим идёт по улице человечек с расшатанными нервами-запинается о камень-матерится и проклинает все на свете(утрированно)-через минуту успокоился-пошёл дальше.Его злость откуда взялась?))) ?..))


А по Вашему ?
 :Wink: 

Злость, это - внутреннее, умственное.
И причины, тенденции и потенции  злости - внутренние, умственные.
Камень в Вашем примере - одно из внешних условий. А вот почему тот человек имел потенцию к расшатанным нервам, почему в определённых условиях у него нервы рассшатались(тогда как у когото другого в таких же условиях - нет) вот это уже то что в буддизме карма, также и то почему его понесло в эти условия - тож карма. Ну и почему он именно злостью среагировал. Результаты прошлых действий, слов , мыслей, и в особенности разных мотиваций и привычек ума - сохранённые как потенции, тенденции, ..., в уме ( а не в камне же )))

----------

Фил (14.12.2017)

----------


## Денис К

> Доброго времени суток )
> А чё тольколько часть моего сообщения взяли для вопроса:
> -
> 
> Когда когда дальше у меня в сообщении:
> 
> ? 
> 
> А из ничего - ничего вообще не возникает. Ничего не функционально.
> ...


Потому что косвенные причины и условия для меня в данном вопросе неактуальны)наподобие если бы не было атмосферы на Земли то невозможна бы была жизнь,если бы не было космоса не было Земли и т.д.сеть эту можно развивать в разные стороны в больших размерах)это косвенно все )не о том речь)Интересна прямая причина у которой могут быть свои прямые причины/а и естественно куча косвенных.Но прямых причин не может быть огромное множество.А в вашей фразе было написано что «из ничего не может возникнуть что-то без причин»,то есть если есть причина то что-то может возникнуть из ничего.Поэтому и уточнил)).......По поводу моего примера я ведь и не писал о том что причиной злости является камень/удар,так раз наоборот)В данном случае на частных примерах хочется понять общие тенденции.Так прямой причиной злости что является?Откуда появляется эта нематериальная/тонкоматериальная/материальная(а вдруг :Smilie: ) штуковина?И не только злость а все эмоции.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Откуда появляется эта нематериальная/тонкоматериальная/материальная(а вдруг) штуковина?И не только злость а все эмоции.


Три яда (влечение/жажда, отвращение/злоба, неведение/неразличение) присущи всем существам, кроме совершеннопробуждённых.
Проявляются же они в силу слабого самоконтроля либо отсутствия такового.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Потому что косвенные причины и условия для меня в данном вопросе неактуальны)наподобие если бы не было атмосферы на Земли то невозможна бы была жизнь,если бы не было космоса не было Земли и т.д.сеть эту можно развивать в разные стороны в больших размерах)это косвенно все )не о том речь)Интересна прямая причина у которой могут быть свои прямые причины/а и естественно куча косвенных.Но прямых причин не может быть огромное множество.А в вашей фразе было написано что «из ничего не может возникнуть что-то без причин»,то есть если есть причина то что-то может возникнуть из ничего.Поэтому и уточнил)).......По поводу моего примера я ведь и не писал о том что причиной злости является камень/удар,так раз наоборот)В данном случае на частных примерах хочется понять общие тенденции.Так прямой причиной злости что является?Откуда появляется эта нематериальная/тонкоматериальная/материальная(а вдруг) штуковина?И не только злость а все эмоции.


-не может такого быть, чтоб чтото возникло от одной, от двух, от... , всё что возникает - всегда возникает от совокупности множества причин условий. 

Можно, чтото считать актуальным, а чтото не актуальным, насамом деле любое такое мнение  будет относительным.
Так, можно считать семечко единственной актуальной причиной растения. Но ведь если не будет почвы, света, воды,...., - то не будет и растения. Это всё перечисленное и не перечисленное - актуально и необходимо для того чтобы было растение.
Например ещё можно сказать, что семечко субстанциональная причина растения. Но это также относительно. Так на самом деле растение в каждый свой момент существования состоит из вещества полученного из почвы, воды, воздуха...., а не из вещества семечка.
Можно  попытаться выделить из множества причин и условий  которые обязательны необходимы и актуальны для того чтобы было растение, выделить такое которое схоже по природе - и это будет семечко. Но с таким же успехом можно сказать что причиной растения схожей по природе , есть: плод(часть которого то семечко), цветок(из которого плод), тычинка этого цветка и пыльца другого цветка, причём возможно пыльца другого растения чем то на котором цветок с тычинкой, а значит и причиной растения есть два предыдущих растения, и так можно привести и множество причин схожих по природе которые и обязательны и актуальны.


Таким образом, возникновение следствия есть совокупность множества причин и условий, и можно утверждать, что и обязательно должны быть причины схожие  по природе с тем следствием(хоть одних лишь их и мало). 
Для возникновение эмоций - нужен поток ума, нужны предыдущие моменты ума, ведь эмоции умственны.
Также для возникновения эмоций - нужно прошлое возникновение именно схожих эмоций, которые и создадут тенденции, потенции, привычки,..., в уме для возникновение именно той конкретной эмоции которая возникнет в определённый момент. И нужны обязательно и другие условия, чтоб случился именно такой момент.

(п.с. Касательно _ничего_, то у меня в сообщении о том что из ничего не может ничего и возникнуть, чтоб чтото возникло нужны причины, а не ничего. При этом я не имел ввиду, что есть некое _ничего_, а чтоб чтото возникло к этому _ничего_ нужно добавить причин и типа из соединения этого _ничего_ и причин нечто возникает. _Ничего_ - не существует как _нечто_, это просто в данном случае был оборот речи, в котором _ничего_ было использовано как понятие )

----------


## Балдинг

> Homo Sapiens человек-разумный. Не мог же у "неразумных" обезьяноподобных существ родиться человек


Видите ли, Бахт, Homo Sapiens - обозначение, которым _договорились_ пользоваться на основе исследования имеющихся материалов. Сам процесс подвижности биологического разнообразия, разумеется, был плавнее.

----------


## Балдинг

> В данном случае на частных примерах хочется понять общие тенденции.Так прямой причиной злости что является?Откуда появляется эта нематериальная/тонкоматериальная/материальная(а вдруг) штуковина?И не только злость а все эмоции.


Здравствуйте, Денис К,
Sorry, не очень понимаю Вы шутите (троллите), или всерьёз. Если второй вариант, то как бы имеется так называемая лимбическая система (подкорковое образование). Присутствует у множества животных, включая человека. Отвечает за формирование мотиваций, эмоций, поведенческих реакций. 
Разумеется всё в русле _приспособления к окружающей среде_.

Таким образом, суммируем, эмоция появляется как производное лимбической системы в ответ на раздражитель в целях приспособления.

P.S.
Здесь, на земле,
от нежности до умоисступленья
все формы жизни есть приспособленье.
И в том числе
взгляд в потолок*
и жажда слиться с Богом, как с пейзажем,
в котором нас разыскивает, скажем,
один стрелок.

И. Бродский

* тут можете заменить по вкусу, сикантадзой например.

----------


## Денис К

> -не может такого быть, чтоб чтото возникло от одной, от двух, от... , всё что возникает - всегда возникает от совокупности множества причин условий. 
> 
> Можно, чтото считать актуальным, а чтото не актуальным, насамом деле любое такое мнение  будет относительным.
> Так, можно считать семечко единственной актуальной причиной растения. Но ведь если не будет почвы, света, воды,...., - то не будет и растения. Это всё перечисленное и не перечисленное - актуально и необходимо для того чтобы было растение.
> Например ещё можно сказать, что семечко субстанциональная причина растения. Но это также относительно. Так на самом деле растение в каждый свой момент существования состоит из вещества полученного из почвы, воды, воздуха...., а не из вещества семечка.
> Можно  попытаться выделить из множества причин и условий  которые обязательны необходимы и актуальны для того чтобы было растение, выделить такое которое схоже по природе - и это будет семечко. Но с таким же успехом можно сказать что причиной растения схожей по природе , есть: плод(часть которого то семечко), цветок(из которого плод), тычинка этого цветка и пыльца другого цветка, причём возможно пыльца другого растения чем то на котором цветок с тычинкой, а значит и причиной растения есть два предыдущих растения, и так можно привести и множество причин схожих по природе которые и обязательны и актуальны.
> 
> 
> Таким образом, возникновение следствия есть совокупность множества причин и условий, и можно утверждать, что и обязательно должны быть причины схожие  по природе с тем следствием(хоть одних лишь их и мало). 
> ...


Я немножко не о том)ну ладно)...Я ведь написал,что не обязательно одна причина.Напрмер в вашем примере с растением  их все равно будет всего лишь несколько.Просто при слове «множество»,у меня возникает ощущения огромного количества,что собственно не всегда так))В случае с эмоциями можем мы выделить что-то основное на ваш взгляд?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.12.2017)

----------


## Денис К

> Здравствуйте, Денис К,
> Sorry, не очень понимаю Вы шутите (троллите), или всерьёз. Если второй вариант, то как бы имеется так называемая лимбическая система (подкорковое образование). Присутствует у множества животных, включая человека. Отвечает за формирование мотиваций, эмоций, поведенческих реакций. 
> Разумеется всё в русле _приспособления к окружающей среде_.
> 
> Таким образом, суммируем, эмоция появляется как производное лимбической системы в ответ на раздражитель в целях приспособления.
> 
> P.S.
> Здесь, на земле,
> от нежности до умоисступленья
> ...


Слишком серьезно точно не нужно относится)))...Угу)не хватало только нейробиологию с нейрофизиологией рассматривать в контексте данного вопроса)))Мы ведь говорим о причинно-следственных связях.Это совсем другое  :Wink:

----------


## Фил

> В случае с эмоциями можем мы выделить что-то основное на ваш взгляд?


Похмелье.
Трубы горят!

----------


## Денис К

> Похмелье.
> Трубы горят!


Вы о чем?

----------


## Фил

> Вы о чем?


Чувак, который идет злой!  :Smilie: 
(т.е. основное - это вещества в крови)

----------


## Денис К

> Чувак, который идет злой! 
> (т.е. основное - это вещества в крови)


Аа)))Ну возможно))Но это все же не совсем то))))..Я вообще к чему спрашиваю.Мы имеем такие буддийские постулаты,как-ничего не появляется из ниоткуда,и все имеет причину.И поэтому такие умозрительные вещи как эмоции не должны отличаться))

----------


## Фил

> Аа)))Ну возможно))Но это все же не совсем то))))..Я вообще к чему спрашиваю.Мы имеем такие буддийские постулаты,как-ничего не появляется из ниоткуда,и все имеет причину.И поэтому такие умозрительные вещи как эмоции не должны отличаться))


Они и не отличаются.
Попробуйте выпить кофе, выпить антидепрессантов (бадов каких нибудь, типа зверобоя) , потом седативных препаратов - увидите как Ваши эмоции без Вашего участия меняются как в калейдоскопе.

----------


## Денис К

> Они и не отличаются.
> Попробуйте выпить кофе, выпить антидепрессантов (бадов каких нибудь, типа зверобоя) , потом седативных препаратов - увидите как Ваши эмоции без Вашего участия меняются как в калейдоскопе.


Конечно,глупо спорить)это вообще вне обсуждения)..Только в этих фактах вы не находите противоречия с буддийской концепцией «умственного»и т.д.?

----------

Фил (18.12.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я немножко не о том)ну ладно)...Я ведь написал,что не обязательно одна причина.Напрмер в вашем примере с растением  их все равно будет всего лишь несколько.Просто при слове «множество»,у меня возникает ощущения огромного количества,что собственно не всегда так))В случае с эмоциями можем мы выделить что-то основное на ваш взгляд?


В том то и дело, что именно - множество. И если по большому счёту - бесконечное множество.

В случае с эмоциями, то из обязательных: нужен - ум, предыдущие моменты потока ума, потенциал ума, привычки тенденции и потенции для переживания именно конкретной такой эмоции в уме.
Для конкретного следствия, обязательно необходимы причины схожие по природе со следствием. Но это не отменяет необходимости и наличия условий иной природы, которые также необходимы.

И здесь важно: а что мы можем менять, а что нет. что зависит от нас, а что нет. с чем мы можем работать, а что нам не подвластно. ... .

----------


## Фил

> Конечно,глупо спорить)это вообще вне обсуждения)..Только в этих фактах вы не находите противоречия с буддийской концепцией «умственного»и т.д.?


Вы видимо отделяете, как Декарт, "умственное" от "материального", но буддизм не монизм, тут нет субстанции, поэтому нет противоречия.
Есть некие психические , "умственные" явления - так они характеризуются для удобства изучения, есть "материальные", но и те и другие - это проявления взаимозависимого возникновения (пратитья-самутпады)
Если бы было что-то картезианско-умственное, тогда нельзя было бы взбеситься от передозировки анаболических стероидов.
Если бы было аналогично "материальное" - то манипуляции с телом никак не влияли бы на психику, и дело не в только в боли, а в тех же веществах, на которые будет реагировать и анальгезик (если выпьет стакан водки к примеру).

Наоборот, это лишняя иллюстрация ПС!

----------

Шуньяананда (18.12.2017)

----------


## Балдинг

> Мы ведь говорим о причинно-следственных связях.Это совсем другое


Sorry еще разок, не могли бы вкратце ввести в дискурс, а то Вы меня запутали. Ибо причинно-следственная связь -- это, например, поднес руку к огню (стимул), стало больно (раздражение), отдернул руку (реакция). Все вместе -- приспособление к среде, чтобы не спалить руку. Физиология.
А Вы что другое имели в виду (совсем другое)?

----------


## Дубинин

> Sorry еще разок, не могли бы вкратце ввести в дискурс, а то Вы меня запутали. Ибо причинно-следственная связь -- это, например, поднес руку к огню (стимул), стало больно (раздражение), отдернул руку (реакция). Все вместе -- приспособление к среде, чтобы не спалить руку. Физиология.
> А Вы что другое имели в виду (совсем другое)?


Экий вы угрюмый "физиологист- материалист" по ходу..)) В вашем примере сквозит унылая обусловленность нейронами- химлом мозга и пр.. И нет- нет некой пресловутой "я решил".. :Frown:  Или скажем: "я подумал, - и путём отсеивания вторичных факторов- назначаю главной причиной дерева- семечко.."))

----------

Алексей Л (24.12.2017), Владимир Николаевич (18.12.2017), Шуньяананда (20.12.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Как согласуется буддийское учение с теорией происхождения человека от обезьяны?


так,что человек-это такая обезьяна..голая...из семейства гоминид.обладает речью.реципрокно скрещивается с шимпанзе.в Настоящее время массовый вид,на пике максимума своей численности.

----------


## Денис К

> В том то и дело, что именно - множество. И если по большому счёту - бесконечное множество.
> 
> В случае с эмоциями, то из обязательных: нужен - ум, предыдущие моменты потока ума, потенциал ума, привычки тенденции и потенции для переживания именно конкретной такой эмоции в уме.
> Для конкретного следствия, обязательно необходимы причины схожие по природе со следствием. Но это не отменяет необходимости и наличия условий иной природы, которые также необходимы.
> 
> И здесь важно: а что мы можем менять, а что нет. что зависит от нас, а что нет. с чем мы можем работать, а что нам не подвластно. ... .


Да ну нет же..где в примере с растением множество?Ну парочку мы насчитаем,в упор не вижу множества,тем более бесконечного(даже со второстепенными причинами или условиями существования наблюдаемого субъекта/объекта..так сказать :Smilie: ..ну если совсем уж цепочку причин не растягивать(по типу у этой причины своя и так далее),но это уже лишнее))

----------


## Денис К

> Вы видимо отделяете, как Декарт, "умственное" от "материального", но буддизм не монизм, тут нет субстанции, поэтому нет противоречия.
> Есть некие психические , "умственные" явления - так они характеризуются для удобства изучения, есть "материальные", но и те и другие - это проявления взаимозависимого возникновения (пратитья-самутпады)
> Если бы было что-то картезианско-умственное, тогда нельзя было бы взбеситься от передозировки анаболических стероидов.
> Если бы было аналогично "материальное" - то манипуляции с телом никак не влияли бы на психику, и дело не в только в боли, а в тех же веществах, на которые будет реагировать и анальгезик (если выпьет стакан водки к примеру).
> 
> Наоборот, это лишняя иллюстрация ПС!


Ну вообще по-моему для многих традиций буддизма так раз и характерен монизм))В котором «Ум» основа основ)Разве не так???Это уже потом стали «подгонять»это под современные научные данные и взгляды.Да и понятий «материя», «физиология» или «биология» в буддизме ведь нет...Ну и извиняюсь,но никак не могу согласится.Нет никаких противоречий при утверждении что материя именно СОЗДАЁТ психическое или умственное,соответственно и влияет на психические реакции.А вот при разделении(в общем смысле)материи и ума так раз есть.В том смысле что у «неживого»- психических/умственных/духовных явлений-нет,причём нет и например  у «живых» растений.То есть мы не можем это рассматривать как непременнный атрибут любой материи,а только атрибут определённым образом организованной материи,поэтому можно сделать вывод,что определённым образом организованная материя и создаёт это умственное.По-моему логично.

----------


## Фил

Это логично (но почти), т.к. есть аксиома о несотворимости и неуничтожимости материи. Как в любом монизме. Любой монизм (адвайта, идеализм, санкхья) это тот же материализм с другой терминологией. То что буддизм выродился в монизм это печально, так его просто проще воспринимать.

Но буддизм вообще то делает еще один шаг и устраняет субстанцию. 
Когда это понимаешь даже физически легче становится "мозг расслабляется".

----------

Сергей Хос (23.12.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да ну нет же..где в примере с растением множество?Ну парочку мы насчитаем,в упор не вижу множества,тем более бесконечного(даже со второстепенными причинами или условиями существования наблюдаемого субъекта/объекта..так сказать..ну если совсем уж цепочку причин не растягивать(по типу у этой причины своя и так далее),но это уже лишнее))


Это просто несколько причин и условий перечислил. Чтоб показать конкретно принцип понимания причин и условий, выйти из привычной кажимости  свойственной мышлению односледствие-однапричина, однапричина-односледствие.
А так то можно и дальше разбирать, вплоть до бесконечности, так как существование конкретного любого момента любого явления\вещи\ситуации, вот именно такого как он есть - есть совокупность причин и условий имеющихся во всём безграничном пространстве.
Стоит изменить, хоть одну причину или условие в безграничном пространстве и это уже будет немного другая вещь\явление\ситуация не именно такие.
Но это и вправду в данном случае лишнее  :Smilie:  да и слишком долгий анализ надо провести чтоб прийти к выводу.
Важен принцип понимания причин и условий, а также понимания что обязательно нужны причины той же природы что и следствие, плюс обязательно нужны причины и иной природы.

В буддизме есть понятие материя, это - рупа.
То что рупа переводят - форма, это слишком узкое значение. Так например кусок ткани также называется -_ материя_, но сам термин _материя_ шире. Так и _рупа_ может и означать  цвет или образ, но сам термин _рупа_ шире.

----------

Сергей Хос (23.12.2017), Фил (23.12.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> В буддизме есть понятие материя, это - рупа.
> То что рупа переводят - форма, это слишком узкое значение. Так например кусок ткани также называется -_ материя_, но сам термин _материя_ шире. Так и _рупа_ может и означать  цвет или образ, но сам термин _рупа_ шире.


Опять лингвофричество...
Ведь рупа -- это именно _форма_ (внешнее очертание, фигура, наружность), а для слова _материя_ (вещ-во, из которого состоят физ. тела) в буддизме : ), т.е., в частности, в пали и санскрите есть другие слово-_формы_ : ). Что легко проверяется с помощью соотв. словарей.
При этом материя как вещ-во, из которого состоят физ. тела, и материя как ткань (не только кус её), из которой шьют, -- не более чем _омонимы_.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Опять лингвофричество...
> Ведь рупа -- это именно _форма_ (внешнее очертание, фигура, наружность), а для слова _материя_ (вещ-во, из которого состоят физ. тела) в буддизме : ), т.е., в частности, в пали и санскрите есть другие слово-_формы_ : ). Что легко проверяется с помощью соотв. словарей.
> При этом материя как вещ-во, из которого состоят физ. тела, и материя как ткань (не только кус её), из которой шьют, -- не более чем _омонимы_.


Подучите матчасть.
Например Прананавартику Дхармакирти, коментарии Даммодары, учебники по дуйра Гелуг, по дуйба Сакья, по цэма Кагью.
А заодно гляньте напр. трактаты по индийским даршанам, например по вайшишеке. 
Какое там : рупа -- это именно форма (внешнее очертание, фигура, наружность) ? И усё, да ? Только внешнее очертание, фигура, наружность, а других значений нет ?  :Smilie:  

Потом поговорим о лингвофричестве  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Л (24.12.2017)

----------


## Денис К

> Это просто несколько причин и условий перечислил. Чтоб показать конкретно принцип понимания причин и условий, выйти из привычной кажимости  свойственной мышлению односледствие-однапричина, однапричина-односледствие.
> А так то можно и дальше разбирать, вплоть до бесконечности, так как существование конкретного любого момента любого явления\вещи\ситуации, вот именно такого как он есть - есть совокупность причин и условий имеющихся во всём безграничном пространстве.
> Стоит изменить, хоть одну причину или условие в безграничном пространстве и это уже будет немного другая вещь\явление\ситуация не именно такие.
> Но это и вправду в данном случае лишнее  да и слишком долгий анализ надо провести чтоб прийти к выводу.
> Важен принцип понимания причин и условий, а также понимания что обязательно нужны причины той же природы что и следствие, плюс обязательно нужны причины и иной природы.
> 
> В буддизме есть понятие материя, это - рупа.
> То что рупа переводят - форма, это слишком узкое значение. Так например кусок ткани также называется -_ материя_, но сам термин _материя_ шире. Так и _рупа_ может и означать  цвет или образ, но сам термин _рупа_ шире.


Ну приведите хотя бы 50 причин возникновения конкретного растения)Я думаю что уже на десятом мы уйдём в слишком далёкие дали причин и условий,которые будут влиять оооочень косвенно с другого конца Вселенной)))Или 50 причин возникновения эмоции из приведённого мной ранее примера.Именно прямых...То есть термин «рупа» вы все-таки предлагаете воспринимать в контексте «материя»?И тогда Нама-Рупа это Ум и материальное тело?То есть тогда выходит что рождение нового существа(например человека)обуславливается не только кармой конкретного индивидуального потока сознания но и кармой родителей того тела в котором переродится этот поток ума,ведь мы знаем что от родителей во многом зависит судьба человека-благосостояние и связи;генетическая предрасположенность ко многим болезням,или отсутствие таковых,внешний облик(красота или уродство)и т.д.,мы знаем что вся эта чепуха передаётся генетически через материю(грубо говоря).Вот обоснование кармы рода(моей любимки  :Smilie: )в буддизме))Эт не в тему,мне просто недавно говорили что в буддизме нет кармы рода))..P.S.То что это там каким-то волшебным образом подгоняется все(карма потока ума под карму конкретных родителей с конкретными условиями,чтобы все совпало как надо)ну это бред полный конечно.

----------


## Денис К

> Это логично (но почти), т.к. есть аксиома о несотворимости и неуничтожимости материи. Как в любом монизме. Любой монизм (адвайта, идеализм, санкхья) это тот же материализм с другой терминологией. То что буддизм выродился в монизм это печально, так его просто проще воспринимать.
> 
> Но буддизм вообще то делает еще один шаг и устраняет субстанцию. 
> Когда это понимаешь даже физически легче становится "мозг расслабляется".


Так ну хорошо,только я не понимаю в чем противоречие?Материя с точки зрения рассматриваемого  нами монизма-материализма несотворенна и неунечтожима,это ее свойство в рамках данной концепции.Но так ведь с этой точки зрения сознание и не является материальным.А является свойством материи,а точнее свойством конкретно  мозга.Доказательная база собственно обширна...А по-моему исходя из прочитанного,в том числе здесь,то кажется что вполне себе субстанция существует в буддизме))

----------


## Йен

> Ну приведите хотя бы 50 причин возникновения конкретного растения)Я думаю что уже на десятом мы уйдём в слишком далёкие дали причин и условий,которые будут влиять оооочень косвенно с другого конца Вселенной)))Или 50 причин возникновения эмоции из приведённого мной ранее примера.Именно прямых...То есть термин «рупа» вы все-таки предлагаете воспринимать в контексте «материя»?И тогда Нама-Рупа это Ум и материальное тело?То есть тогда выходит что рождение нового существа(например человека)обуславливается не только кармой конкретного индивидуального потока сознания но и кармой родителей того тела в котором переродится этот поток ума,ведь мы знаем что от родителей во многом зависит судьба человека-благосостояние и связи;генетическая предрасположенность ко многим болезням,или отсутствие таковых,внешний облик(красота или уродство)и т.д.,мы знаем что вся эта чепуха передаётся генетически через материю(грубо говоря).Вот обоснование кармы рода(моей любимки )в буддизме))Эт не в тему,мне просто недавно говорили что в буддизме нет кармы рода))..P.S.То что это там каким-то волшебным образом подгоняется все(карма потока ума под карму конкретных родителей с конкретными условиями,чтобы все совпало как надо)ну это бред полный конечно.


Причем тут вообще растения? Они подчиняются уту-нияма.
Причинно-следственные связи возникновения нама и рупа описаны в Паттхане. 
У вас просто каша в голове, разгребается углубленным чтением соответствующей буддийской литературы, чем обычно мало кто хочет заниматься, куда проще на форум все свои домыслы вывалить )

----------


## Денис К

> Причем тут вообще растения? Они подчиняются уту-нияма.
> Причинно-следственные связи возникновения нама и рупа описаны в Паттхане. 
> У вас просто каша в голове, разгребается углубленным чтением соответствующей буддийской литературы, чем обычно мало кто хочет заниматься, куда проще на форум все свои домыслы вывалить )


При том что вы весь диалог сначала прочитайте,а потом пишите)изначально  я задавал вопросы про причинно-следственные связи возникновения определённых человеческих эмоций,а потом пошли ассоциации с другими причинно-следственными связями(не с моей стороны)-ничего страшного в этом не вижу...Да и специфика возникновения и существования причинно-следственных связей  должна быть примерно идентична во всех сферах мироздания.

----------


## Фил

> Так ну хорошо,только я не понимаю в чем противоречие?Материя с точки зрения рассматриваемого  нами монизма-материализма несотворенна и неунечтожима,это ее свойство в рамках данной концепции.Но так ведь с этой точки зрения сознание и не является материальным.А является свойством материи,а точнее свойством конкретно  мозга.Доказательная база собственно обширна...А по-моему исходя из прочитанного,в том числе здесь,то кажется что вполне себе субстанция существует в буддизме))


То что сознание свойство материи в диамате, это неважно. Важно, что материя - это самое первое ограничение, пусть абстрактное и обширное, но ограничение. Это уже "нечто".
А буддизм начинает с "чистого бытия" (Пустоты) не ограниченного ничем. 
Зачем начинать откуда-то с промежуточной точки?
Чем "нечто" лучше Творца, анимы, ишвары? Это все разная терминология одного и того же "нечто". Давайте пойдем дальше и посмотрим, что там!

----------


## Юй Кан

> Потом поговорим о лингвофричестве


О лингвофричестве уже сказал: де-факто. Разумному -- достаточно.
А любителей поговорить -- век не вразумишь.

----------

Шуньяананда (24.12.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

Можно сказать,что и сам буддизм эволюционировал и эволюционирует,даже судя по текстам(постмодернизм) этого форума.и это многажды трудная область исследования.
эволюционировал,меняя и проблематику и аксиоматику,и логику познания..
 одно только угасание хинаяны в Индии -урок не из легких для понимания и этического прозрения!!!

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> *Ну приведите хотя бы 50 причин возникновения конкретного растения)*Я думаю что уже на десятом мы уйдём в слишком далёкие дали причин и условий,которые будут влиять оооочень косвенно с другого конца Вселенной)))Или 50 причин возникновения эмоции из приведённого мной ранее примера.Именно прямых...*То есть термин «рупа» вы все-таки предлагаете воспринимать в контексте «материя»?**И тогда Нама-Рупа это Ум и материальное тело?**То есть тогда выходит что рождение нового существа(например человека)обуславливается не только кармой конкретного индивидуального потока сознания но и кармой родителей того тела в котором переродится этот поток ума,ведь мы знаем что от родителей во многом зависит судьба человека-благосостояние и связи;генетическая предрасположенность ко многим болезням,или отсутствие таковых,внешний облик(красота или уродство)и т.д.,мы знаем что вся эта чепуха передаётся генетически через материю(*грубо говоря).Вот обоснование кармы рода(моей любимки )в буддизме))Эт не в тему,мне просто недавно говорили что в буддизме нет кармы рода))..P.S.То что это там каким-то волшебным образом подгоняется все(карма потока ума под карму конкретных родителей с конкретными условиями,чтобы все совпало как надо)ну это бред полный конечно.





> То есть термин «рупа» вы все-таки предлагаете воспринимать в контексте «материя»?


Это один из возможных вариантов значения рупа.
Семантическое поле слова рупа обширно, и охватывает в том числе и такие значения, как - цвет, форма, образ, воспринимаемое органами восприятия, физическое, материя, .... .




> И тогда Нама-Рупа это Ум и материальное тело?


Да в данном употреблении именно так. Также и в  варианте пяти скандх, рупа скандха = вся совокупность материального, физического.





> То есть тогда выходит что рождение нового существа(например человека)обуславливается не только кармой конкретного индивидуального потока сознания но и кармой родителей того тела в котором переродится этот поток ума,ведь мы знаем что от родителей во многом зависит судьба человека-благосостояние и связи;генетическая предрасположенность ко многим болезням,или отсутствие таковых,внешний облик(красота или уродство)и т.д.,мы знаем что вся эта чепуха передаётся генетически через материю...Вот обоснование кармы рода(моей любимки  )


Ни в коем случае  :Smilie: 
Данная чепуха ) в ньюэйджерских ) учениях получается от не понимания, как общеиндийского значения понятия карма, так и его специально буддийского смысла.
От непонимания, что учения о карма  это одно, а учения о хету карана пратитйа это другое. Именно последнее в науках индийских соответствует тому что в западной науке понимается под причинно следственными связями.
Индийского понимания кармы, и в особенности буддийского, западное мышление практически не касалось, как и индийских понятий читта или атман - обходя это своим вниманием.

Если в двух словах), то карма это - деятельность, действие, работа, активность, .... . 
Деятельность(работа) и результат деятельности(работы), а не причины, следствия и условия.  Очень грубо говоря: чел работяга (тобишь карми)) пахал месяц - получил зарплату),  или например разные физические активности производя различные результаты,  типа крутит вода турбину - результат электроэнергия.
В буддизме ещё с лекций Будды есть прекрасное понимание о существовании деятельности материальной природы, но конкретно буддийское учение о карма рассматривает карму именно как действия в потоке ума. Карму(тобишь деятельность, активность, работу) умственную. Именно такая карма своим результатом оставляет и формирует определённые отпечатки, тенденции, привычки, потенции ... - в уме. 
Это обуславливает не то что генетику, а обуславливает конкретно выбор сферы и места рождения существа, выбор родителей с той или иной генетикой. Это и обуславливает почему того или человека заносит именно в то или иное место, ситуацию. Это и обуславливает почему он действует и реагирует именно тем или иным образом в той или иной ситуации. ...  
Простой пример: курение. Курение ведёт к проблемам и патологиям в лёгких - это не карма, это вот и есть обычная причинноследственность. А карма в данном случае это то: почему человек родился в месте где есть возможность закурить, почему он попал в ситуацию где есть возможность закурить, почему он принял решение попробовать, почему он втянулся в курение.

(п.с. 


> Ну приведите хотя бы 50 причин возникновения конкретного растения)..


Это уже разобрано индийскими учёными. Причём разобрано не на поверхностном уровне 50-100-100ит.д, а с довольно глубоким глубоким абстрагирование, на уровне более абстрактных принципов и понятий причин, условий, следствий. Тут могу лишь посоветовать труды  классических индуиских даршан и буддийских учёных , с их различными классификациями хету карана пратитйа нийама, различными выводами о перетекании причин в следствие, о предсуществовании следствий в причинах,  о одномоментном существовании причин и следствий, о одномоментном распаде и причин и следствий, о не возможности существования и причин и следствий а лишь существовании условий, и прочие выводы. (ну и естественно вывод о том, что ничто не существует лишь как следствие одной причины, двух, трёх ..., ста,..., тысячи,..., а всё что существует - существует как совокупность безграничного множества причин и условий)
Тут такие разборы и вправду лишнее  :Smilie:  Но при желании можете ознакомиться самостоятельно  :Wink:  )

----------

Шуньяананда (24.12.2017)

----------


## Йен

> При том что вы весь диалог сначала прочитайте,а потом пишите)изначально  я задавал вопросы про причинно-следственные связи возникновения определённых человеческих эмоций,а потом пошли ассоциации с другими причинно-следственными связями(не с моей стороны)-ничего страшного в этом не вижу...Да и специфика возникновения и существования причинно-следственных связей  должна быть примерно идентична во всех сферах мироздания.


На форуме, наверное, миллион раз уже было отвечено, что сознание, восприятие, чувства и санкхары возникают с контактом объекта и чувственной основы. Можно было и запомнить. 
Ваши ассоциации уже доехали до изобретения "кармы рода", при том, что наследственность определяется биджа-нияма. Еще немного и начнете проповедовать какое-нибудь новое направление из смеси буддизмов и чего-то там еще )

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ну приведите хотя бы 50 причин возникновения конкретного растения)


У агронома спросите, это же наука. Что такое наука - это способ описать причинно-следственную связь. Законов много но все они суть один закон- кармы. Никто вам этого не скажет, это нигде не написано, я первый до этого дошел. Но скоро все поймут.

----------


## Алексей Л

> А как люди появились на разных континентах, отделенные безбрежным океаном?


Вы мои сообщения читаете?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> О лингвофричестве уже сказал: де-факто. Разумному -- достаточно.
> А любителей поговорить -- век не вразумишь.


Постафктумом, из недавних публикаций на форуме:

-_Пять скандх (или совокупностей) – это совокупность материальности, совокупность ощущений, совокупность распознаваний, совокупность процессов волевого конструирования и совокупность сознаний. Скандха материальности относится к физическому телу, в то время как оставшиеся четыре относятся к уму_(с)
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=26645

----------


## Юй Кан

> Постафктумом, из недавних публикаций на форуме:
> 
> -_Пять скандх (или совокупностей) – это совокупность материальности, совокупность ощущений, совокупность распознаваний, совокупность процессов волевого конструирования и совокупность сознаний. Скандха материальности относится к физическому телу, в то время как оставшиеся четыре относятся к уму_(с)
> https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=26645


_Рупа скандха_ личности -- частный случай _рупы_ как термина, применяемого по отношению не только к субъектам, но и к объектам, в том числе -- и к воображаемым, за какими уж точно никакой материальности (в частности -- махабхут) нет. И это необходимо понимать, чтоб не гнать поток сознания яко пар из самовара... Но разве Вас это остановит?

----------

Балдинг (24.12.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> _Рупа скандха_ личности -- частный случай _рупы_ как термина, применяемого по отношению не только к субъектам, но и к объектам, в том числе -- и к воображаемым, за какими уж точно никакой материальности (в частности -- махабхут) нет. И это необходимо понимать, чтоб не гнать поток сознания яко пар из самовара... Но разве Вас это остановит?


Уже лучше.
Только не с того конца. Форма\образ - частный случай рупа. _Рупа_ в понятии _материя_ более высшая категория включающая в себя и всё воспринимаемое органами восприятия: цвет, форму\образ, вкус, осязаемое, звук - всё это рупа(материя) и придхиви(земля), джала(вода), теджас\агни(огонь), ваю(ветер), акаша(в данном случае в античном значении именно эфир) - всё это также рупа (материя). И всё другое, что относится к рупа(материи).

И это значение рупа прекрасно пониманли не только буддийские учёные санскритскотибетских традиций, основываясь на сутрах, к чьим трудам Вам выше предложил обратиться.

Но и прекрасно это значение рупа понимали буддийские учёные палийских традиций, основываясь на суттах, составляя тексты катха, тика, абхиддхамма и палийские учёные грамматисты  бйакараны. И все эти тексты Вы можете найти в полной  Типитака.

Прекрасно это значение понимают и нынешние переводчики имеющие соответствующее буддийское образование, напр. переводчики на русский абхидхаммаматтхасангаха переведшие там и главу  рупасангахавибхага (сборник материи).

Один лишь Вы утверждаете, что рупа -- это именно форма (внешнее очертание, фигура, наружность)  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Уже лучше.


Лучше, потому как можно, согласно Вашей манере, перевернуть всё вверх тормашками, пространно ухватившись за лаконичное "махабхуты" и продолжая многословно буксовать в своём концепте "рупа(материя)"? : )
Ладно, рассмотрим...




> Только не с того конца. Форма\образ - частный случай рупа. _Рупа_ в понятии _материя_ более высшая категория включающая в себя и всё воспринимаемое органами восприятия: цвет, форму\образ, вкус, осязаемое, звук - всё это рупа(материя) и придхиви(земля), джала(вода), теджас\агни(огонь), ваю(ветер), акаша(в данном случае в античном значении именно эфир) - всё это также рупа (материя). И всё другое, что относится к рупа(материи).


Из того, что _великие первоэлементы_ (махабхуты) образуют рупу, вовсе не следует, что они -- "более высшая категория" и будто бы _рупа_ однозначно = "материя".
Уже хотя бы потому, что они -- _первичные_ (а не высшие)...
А также в силу того, что ими ещё обозначаются признаки/качества великих элементов, к коим привязываются чувствующие существа: огонь/теджас -- теплота; вода/джала -- текучесть; земля/притхиви -- твёрдость и т.д.
Опять же: это -- не материя как таковая, а признаки/качества форм (хотя тут можно сказать, что -- материальных объектов), воспринимаемые в аспекте _нама_.




> И это значение рупа прекрасно пониманли не только буддийские учёные санскритскотибетских традиций, основываясь на сутрах, к чьим трудам Вам выше предложил обратиться.


Ещё один волапюкообразный или лингвофрический термин: "санскритскотибетских"... Так можно -- при условии вставки дефиса -- именовать словари, но никак не традиции.




> Но и прекрасно это значение рупа понимали буддийские учёные палийских традиций, основываясь на суттах, составляя тексты катха, тика, абхиддхамма и палийские учёные грамматисты  бйакараны. И все эти тексты Вы можете найти в полной  Типитака.


Ну, это просто суесловие, основанное на как бы проницательном авторском понимании пониманий термина _рупа_ учёными палийских традиций этц исключительно и только как материя. %)




> Прекрасно это значение понимают и нынешние переводчики имеющие соответствующее буддийское образование, напр. переводчики на русский абхидхаммаматтхасангаха переведшие там и главу  рупасангахавибхага (сборник материи).


Понимают они это на западный (материалистский, да) манер, переводя зачастую совершенно переводческим, а не литературным русским языком.
Разбор краткого фрагмента из Абхидхамматтха сангаха:

Сознание нематериальной среды (арӯпа̄вачарачитта): Нематериальная среда – это план сознания, соответствующий нематериальному плану существования (арӯпабхӯми), или план сознания, относящийся к нематериальным погружениям – арӯпаджжха̄нам.
Любое сознание, которое, в основном случается на этом уровне, понимается как принадлежащее к нематериальной среде. Когда кто-то медитирует на достижение нематериальных медитативных состояний за пределами рӯпаджжха̄н, он должен отбросить все объекты, связанные с материальной формой и сконцентрироваться на одном из четырёх нематериальных объектов, таком как: бесконечное пространство, бесконечное сознание, ничто, ни восприятие ни не-восприятие. Возвышенные состояния сознания, достигаемые на базе таких объектов, называются арӯпа̄вачарачитты – сознания нематериальной среды.
Вопросы: 
рӯпаджжха̄на -- это материальная джхана или, всё же, джхана мира форм/объектов?  (Тем более, если дальше, всё же, упоминаются "материальные формы".)
Почему вдруг бесконечные пространство, сознание этц оказываются нематериальными, принадлежа, попросту говоря, миру без-форм (арупа-лока)?
И т.д.

Это всё к тому, что, если не цепляться за материализм-не-материализм : ), всё объясняется куда проще благодаря устоявшемуся переводу рупа как форма.




> Один лишь Вы утверждаете, что рупа -- это именно форма (внешнее очертание, фигура, наружность)


Вы, возможно, не в курсе, что многие (если не все : ) англоязычные переводчики сутт и сутр (и составители канонических словарей) именно так переводят термин _рупа_?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Лучше, потому как можно, согласно Вашей манере, перевернуть всё вверх тормашками, пространно ухватившись за лаконичное "махабхуты" и продолжая многословно буксовать в своём концепте "рупа(материя)"? : )
> Ладно, рассмотрим...
> 
> 
> [/I]?


В буддизме рупа это высшая категория включающая всё материальное, тоесть - материя.
То, что Вы постоянно мусолите термин махабхуты, это опять же - чисто Ваше. В традиционных буддизмах, всё составляющее эти махабхуты входит в категорию рупа, всё это также рупа, но рассматривается  не  такая классификация материального, но намного более обширнее и глубже разложенная .
А вот  конкретно термин махабхуты практически очень мало в буддизме  используется.


Вы видать не поняли, что я с Вами не спорю, чтоб чтото рассматривать. А просто пишу о буддизме таком как он есть и о том что в нём есть и как.
Касательно качества перевода на русский язык текста по абхидхамме, на который я сослался, у меня нет оснований не доверять переводчику который пять лет учился на факультете по абхидхамме Саядо Нандамалабхивамсы в Бирме. И плюс преподавал абхидхамму в Бирме и  Тайе, и имеет награды правительства Таиланда за вклад  в распространение буддизма.
А вот сомнение в правильности переводов и понимании доморощенных буддистов самоучек, особенно пытающихся учить других под видом буддизма неизвестно чему - есть, и я это не скрываю.

К тому же я сослался и на другие традиции, везде в буддизме приято что рупа это не только форма, но и в общем обозначение материи.

Так что подучите матчасть пожалуйста прежде писать, поучите буддизм, такой как он есть и то что в нём есть и как, а не свои представления о том какой он должен быть и что в нём должно быть.
А там и ответы на свои вопросы найдёте и сами всё рассмотрите, с позиции понимания буддизма.

----------

Алексей Л (25.12.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> В буддизме рупа это высшая категория включающая всё материальное, тоесть - материя.
> То, что Вы постоянно мусолите термин махабхуты, это опять же - чисто Ваше. В традиционных буддизмах, *всё составляющее эти махабхуты* входит в категорию рупа, всё это также рупа, но рассматривается  не  такая классификация материального, но намного более обширнее и глубже разложенная .
> А вот конкретно термин махабхуты практически очень мало в буддизме  используется.


Хотелось бы знать, что же именно представляет собою "всё составляющее эти махабхуты" (они ведь несоставные : ), а также -- почему именно "эти"... Разве есть другие? : )




> Вы видать не поняли, что я с Вами не спорю, чтоб чтото рассматривать. А просто пишу о буддизме таком как он есть и о том что в нём есть и как.


Полагаю, в этом самодовольном посыле не хватает простого уточнения: "о буддизме таком как он есть и о том что в нём есть и как [с моей скудной по фактам точки зрения]".
Это при том, что Вы предложили -- я рассмотрел. Оказалось -- несерьёзно... Как оно обычно и происходит в Вашем случае, когда начинаете беззастенчиво лингвофричить. Как завсегда... Чего тут ещё кому-то понимать? : )




> Касательно качества перевода на русский язык текста по абхидхамме, на который я сослался, у меня нет оснований не доверять переводчику который пять лет учился на факультете по абхидхамме Саядо Нандамалабхивамсы в Бирме. И плюс преподавал абхидхамму в Бирме и  Тайе, и имеет награды правительства Таиланда за вклад  в распространение буддизма.


Локальные ошибки и/или неточности этого перевода были кратко показаны. Это к тому, что дипломов, наград, званий этц для высокого уровня перевода мало. Необходимо чувствовать язык, на который переводишь, иначе, при любой образованности непременно будут такие невнятности, как было показано.
Да, а ведь этот перевод был исполнен, полагаю, всё же не с пали, а с материалистического : ) английского...




> А вот сомнение в правильности переводов и понимании доморощенных буддистов самоучек, особенно пытающихся учить других под видом буддизма неизвестно чему - есть, и я это не скрываю.


Это нормально: чтобы придать себе вес и значимость, некоторые доморощенные буддисты-самоучки выражают своё высокомненное : ) сомнение в чём угодно: от традиционных словарей -- до переводчиков, не аргументируя это -- в общем случае -- практически ничем, кроме повторения одного и того же на манер "на колу мочало, начинай сначала", отсылок к неким сокровенным этимологическим словарям и утекания от простых встречных вопросов.

----------


## Шуньяананда

может потому что Розенберг родился и прожил в границах современной латвии и знал с детства корень РПТ в таки словах  aprūpēt ,sociālais aprūpētājs plāno sociālās aprūpes(соц.обеспечение) pон выражал сомнение в том ,что можно перевести рупа как материю табуретки.
""Хотя ввиду изложенного "рупа" соответствует общему понятию "чувственное", то все-таки не следует забывать, что это – философский эквивалент, а не буквальный перевод. ""
имхо вынужденное,обязывающеее проявление чувственного

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

В латвийском не силен )
Буквально если переводить рупа, то наиболее ближе по значени будет русское - цвет.
Но это уже очень глубокая архаика этого слова, хоть сохранившаяся в вайшешике и  в Дзокчен.
Но уже во время Будды, рупа использовалось для обозначения того что воспринимается органами восприятия  - материального. Что и принято во всех буддийских традициях.
В этом плане можно и чувственное, но лишь в том смысле что речь идёт о воспринимаемой органами чувств (зрением, слухом, обонянием...).
Но нивкоем случае не в плане чувственного, которое можно проявлять, это уже будет умственным ; )

----------


## Денис К

> У агронома спросите, это же наука. Что такое наука - это способ описать причинно-следственную связь. Законов много но все они суть один закон- кармы. Никто вам этого не скажет, это нигде не написано, я первый до этого дошел. Но скоро все поймут.


Эт чёто новое ))

----------


## Денис К

> На форуме, наверное, миллион раз уже было отвечено, что сознание, восприятие, чувства и санкхары возникают с контактом объекта и чувственной основы. Можно было и запомнить. 
> Ваши ассоциации уже доехали до изобретения "кармы рода", при том, что наследственность определяется биджа-нияма. Еще немного и начнете проповедовать какое-нибудь новое направление из смеси буддизмов и чего-то там еще )


Ммм..странный вы человек конечно..Во-первых,по поводу эмоций я хотел услышать более развёрнутый ответ на конкретном примере,а не сухое контакт одного с другим и типо вот вам результат.Понимаете,более подробный.Естественно если кто-то имеет на этот счёт какое-либо мнение...Во-вторых,термин «карма рода» далеко не я изобрёл.В буддизме следующее рождение определяется предыдущей жизнью,официально,все об этом говорят (я специально уточнял-поток ума остается относительно тем же что и был,ну на момент смерти)соответственно перерождаясь в другом теле(если мы принимаем в расчёт  существование материи)новое существо приобретает качества и свойства не только вызванные прошлой жизнью а и  вновь приобретённые от жизни родителей(внешний вид,возможные болезни,благосостояние и т.д.).Спорьте на этот счёт с генетикой например,посмотрю что у вас получится))Вот вам и карма рода,которая по сути наследственность.Оспорьте))..Вы очень узко мыслите.

----------


## Денис К

> То что сознание свойство материи в диамате, это неважно. Важно, что материя - это самое первое ограничение, пусть абстрактное и обширное, но ограничение. Это уже "нечто".
> А буддизм начинает с "чистого бытия" (Пустоты) не ограниченного ничем. 
> Зачем начинать откуда-то с промежуточной точки?
> Чем "нечто" лучше Творца, анимы, ишвары? Это все разная терминология одного и того же "нечто". Давайте пойдем дальше и посмотрим, что там!


Что-то я запутался))Ушли уже совсем в другие дебри))..Смотрите)Я изначально о чем?О том что если материальное(физиологические процессы в организме)влияет на нематериальное(сознание,эмоции и подобное) то согласитесь что логично предполагать что конкретно материальное и является непосредственно  источником нематериального.Если кратко...Как минимум противоречий здесь точно нет.

----------


## Денис К

> Ни в коем случае 
> Данная чепуха ) в ньюэйджерских ) учениях получается от не понимания, как общеиндийского значения понятия карма, так и его специально буддийского смысла.
> От непонимания, что учения о карма  это одно, а учения о хету карана пратитйа это другое. Именно последнее в науках индийских соответствует тому что в западной науке понимается под причинно следственными связями.
> Индийского понимания кармы, и в особенности буддийского, западное мышление практически не касалось, как и индийских понятий читта или атман - обходя это своим вниманием.
> 
> Если в двух словах), то карма это - деятельность, действие, работа, активность, .... . 
> Деятельность(работа) и результат деятельности(работы), а не причины, следствия и условия.  Очень грубо говоря: чел работяга (тобишь карми)) пахал месяц - получил зарплату),  или например разные физические активности производя различные результаты,  типа крутит вода турбину - результат электроэнергия.
> В буддизме ещё с лекций Будды есть прекрасное понимание о существовании деятельности материальной природы, но конкретно буддийское учение о карма рассматривает карму именно как действия в потоке ума. Карму(тобишь деятельность, активность, работу) умственную. Именно такая карма своим результатом оставляет и формирует определённые отпечатки, тенденции, привычки, потенции ... - в уме. 
> Это обуславливает не то что генетику, а обуславливает конкретно выбор сферы и места рождения существа, выбор родителей с той или иной генетикой. Это и обуславливает почему того или человека заносит именно в то или иное место, ситуацию. Это и обуславливает почему он действует и реагирует именно тем или иным образом в той или иной ситуации. ...  
> Простой пример: курение. Курение ведёт к проблемам и патологиям в лёгких - это не карма, это вот и есть обычная причинноследственность. А карма в данном случае это то: почему человек родился в месте где есть возможность закурить, почему он попал в ситуацию где есть возможность закурить, почему он принял решение попробовать, почему он втянулся в курение.


Тут вопрос не в названии,карма-не карма,а в смысле.Конкретно это понятие(а не ярлык «карма рода»)возникло далеко до возникновения и расцвета Нью-Эйджа.Я о самом понимании процесса...А вот в этом так раз и противоречие.Причем огромное..Карма индивидуального потока ума не может обуславливать генетику не взаимосвязанных с ней существ(новых родителей),это по-моему очевидно,так как мы уже определились что ум не создаёт своё новое рождение,не создаёт новое материальное тело(вот это тем более всем очевидно).Если вы имеете ввиду что конкретный индивидуальный поток ума исходя из своей выработанной кармы притягивается к конкретным существам по неким подходящим ему(а вернее собственно по результатам своей кармы)критериям,то тогда непонятно с чего это вообще?Это слишком сложный процесс тогда,учитывая что он бесконтрольный и безличностный.Слишком огромное количество нюансов.Это абсолютно не правдоподобно.То есть карма независимого потока ума должна в том числе видеть будущее и прошлое других существ,грубо говоря просматривать все возможные условия(ну либо притягиваться к таковым).А если мы примем во внимание что будущее формируется во многом в данную минуту(даже принимая в расчёт изначальные условия которые не преодолеть)то получим в таком случае полный логический коллапс.Потому что условия могут поменяться кардинально...И по вашему примеру, карма рождает предопределённость без свободы выбора?То есть исходя из плодов кармы человек должен заболеть раком легких,для этого он помещается(непонятно кем)в соответствующую среду с соответствующими условиями  где он без вариантов(принудительно по сути)начинает курить что приводит к болезни и т.д...Ну такое себе если честно(

----------


## Йен

> Ммм..странный вы человек конечно..Во-первых,по поводу эмоций я хотел услышать более развёрнутый ответ на конкретном примере,а не сухое контакт одного с другим и типо вот вам результат.Понимаете,более подробный.Естественно если кто-то имеет на этот счёт какое-либо мнение...Во-вторых,термин «карма рода» далеко не я изобрёл.В буддизме следующее рождение определяется предыдущей жизнью,официально,все об этом говорят (я специально уточнял-поток ума остается относительно тем же что и был,ну на момент смерти)соответственно перерождаясь в другом теле(если мы принимаем в расчёт  существование материи)новое существо приобретает качества и свойства не только вызванные прошлой жизнью а и  вновь приобретённые от жизни родителей(внешний вид,возможные болезни,благосостояние и т.д.).Спорьте на этот счёт с генетикой например,посмотрю что у вас получится))Вот вам и карма рода,которая по сути наследственность.Оспорьте))..Вы очень узко мыслите.



Ментальные процессы подробно расписаны в Абхидхамме.
Наследственность организмов и растений определяется законом: биджа-нияма.
Камма - это камма, а не выдуманная вами "камма рода", результат каммы перерождения определяет условия для будущего становления в одном из миров. Результат камм настолько сложен, что относится к одной из невообразимостей, которые не стоит  пытаться продумать,  иначе можно сойти с ума или остаться неудовлетворенным. Вы же сейчас как раз этим занимаетесь. Существо каждую секунду производит миллиарды волевых импульсов - камм, у которых есть потенциал для реализации. Этот клубок распутать мог только Будда. Еще некоторые араханты могли видеть отдельные проявления результатов камм. Но общие тенденции известны, если творить благое, то переродишься в высших мирах, а зло - соответственно в нижних. Действие каммы так же более-менее подробно описывается в буддийской литературе.  Этого достаточно знать для практики.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.12.2017)

----------


## Денис К

> Ментальные процессы подробно расписаны в Абхидхамме.
> Наследственность организмов и растений определяется законом: биджа-нияма.
> Камма - это камма, а не выдуманная вами "камма рода", результат каммы перерождения определяет условия для будущего становления в одном из миров. Результат камм настолько сложен, что относится к одной из невообразимостей, которые не стоит  пытаться продумать,  иначе можно сойти с ума или остаться неудовлетворенным. Вы же сейчас как раз этим занимаетесь. Существо каждую секунду производит миллиарды волевых импульсов - камм, у которых есть потенциал для реализации. Этот клубок распутать мог только Будда. Еще некоторые араханты могли видеть отдельные проявления результатов камм. Но общие тенденции известны, если творить благое, то переродишься в высших мирах, а зло - соответственно в нижних. Действие каммы так же более-менее подробно описывается в буддийской литературе.  Этого достаточно знать для практики.


Я ничего не выдумывал,писал уже выше,вопрос не в названии(ярлыке),а в значении понятия,которое существует уже не одну тысячу лет.Термин(карма-камма) используется здесь для более простого понимания,вот и все.В итоге что с наследственностью-то делаем?Она не существует?))Я правильно понял что утверждение о том,что новое существо является симбиозом(или продуктом)кармы предыдущего рождения и наследственности родителей нового существа вы считаете ошибочным?То есть генетических предрасположенностей не существует,либо поток ума притягивается к конкретным родителям как-то  просчитывая при этом миллиард вероятностей и условий,в том числе в будущем?.....И такой вопрос,а кто решил что вот это благое а вот это злое в мире где нет объективной реальности????

----------


## Фил

> Что-то я запутался))Ушли уже совсем в другие дебри))..Смотрите)Я изначально о чем?О том что если материальное(физиологические процессы в организме)влияет на нематериальное(сознание,эмоции и подобное) то согласитесь что логично предполагать что конкретно материальное и является непосредственно  источником нематериального.Если кратко...Как минимум противоречий здесь точно нет.


Нет никакого "нематериального". И сознание, и эмоции это все проявления материи (это не протиаоречит буддизму), только материя не может иметь независимое существование (несотворимость/неуничтожимость) в этом отличие.

----------


## Фил

> .....И такой вопрос,а кто решил что вот это благое а вот это злое в мире где нет объективной реальности????


Никто не решил!
Это Вы только пост-фактум сможете увидеть, к чему привел Ваш поступок. Есть только основные принципы.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.12.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Я ничего не выдумывал,писал уже выше,вопрос не в названии(ярлыке),а в значении понятия,которое существует уже не одну тысячу лет.Термин(карма-камма) используется здесь для более простого понимания,вот и все.В итоге что с наследственностью-то делаем?Она не существует?))Я правильно понял что утверждение о том,что новое существо является симбиозом(или продуктом)кармы предыдущего рождения и наследственности родителей нового существа вы считаете ошибочным?То есть генетических предрасположенностей не существует,либо поток ума притягивается к конкретным родителям как-то  просчитывая при этом миллиард вероятностей и условий,в том числе в будущем?.....И такой вопрос,а кто решил что вот это благое а вот это злое в мире где нет объективной реальности????


Вы вообще читаете, что вам пишут или как? )) Уже два раза сказал, что вопрос наследственности регулируется биджа-нияма. А условия,  в которых существо переродится в след. жизни зависят от каммы. Камма-нияма вполне себе нормально взаимодействует с другими законами. 
Благие и неблагие - это названия видов четасик, дхамм абсолютной реальности. Можете по другому их обозвать, но они все равно будут следствием каких-то определенных причин и обуславливать определеный результат.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.12.2017)

----------


## Денис К

> Нет никакого "нематериального". И сознание, и эмоции это все проявления материи (это не протиаоречит буддизму), только материя не может иметь независимое существование (несотворимость/неуничтожимость) в этом отличие.


Ну да,типо определённое состояние материи.Вообще на самом деле противоречит-перерождение в данном случае невозможно даже в теории,потому что это конкретное проявление конкретной материи и никакой другой.Человек умирает - состояние при котором появляется это состояние прекращается.И никак иначе тогда...Да и собственно буддисты-то ведь различают и отделяют такой фактор как «умственное»считая его не относящимся к материальному.

----------


## Йен

Камма сутта:

[Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, я научу вас новой камме, старой камме, прекращению каммы и пути, ведущему к прекращению каммы. Слушайте внимательно, я буду говорить.
И что такое, монахи, старая камма? Глаз – это старая камма, которую следует видеть как порождённую волением и как нечто, что ощущается. Ухо… нос… язык… тело… ум – это старая камма, которую следует видеть как порождённую волением и как нечто, что ощущается. Это называется старой каммой.
И что такое, монахи, новая камма? Это любое действие, которое осуществляется кем-либо сейчас посредством тела, речи или ума. Это называется новой каммой.

----------


## Денис К

> Никто не решил!
> Это Вы только пост-фактум сможете увидеть, к чему привел Ваш поступок. Есть только основные принципы.


Так ну и что,ничего не меняется-один посчитал мой поступок хорошим,другой посчитал плохим,все субъективно.А здесь(при буддисткой трактовке) мы видим некий независимый неподконтрольный объективный закон.Типо вот это хорошо - вы переродитесь в высших мирах,а вот это плохо - собирайте вещички в адские миры,сударь.Улавливаете?))

----------


## Денис К

> Вы вообще читаете, что вам пишут или как? )) Уже два раза сказал, что вопрос наследственности регулируется биджа-нияма. А условия,  в которых существо переродится в след. жизни зависят от каммы. Камма-нияма вполне себе нормально взаимодействует с другими законами. 
> Благие и неблагие - это названия видов четасик, дхамм абсолютной реальности. Можете по другому их обозвать, но они все равно будут следствием каких-то определенных причин и обуславливать определеный результат.


Чего тогда спорите что кармы рода не существует?Вот эта биджа-нияма и есть буддисткая карма рода тогда)А это между прочим внешний вид/благосостояние(изначальные возможности)/здоровье(наследственное) то есть огромный пласт жизни,который формируется не из-за каммы вашей)))..Так а почему тогда убийство это плохо(при условии что я сам не раскаиваюсь)?Что за абсолютная реальность такая?То есть получается что изначально кем-то/чем-то/или ни кем/ни чем решено что вот это плохо,хотя само действие может не нести негативного эффекта.

----------


## Йен

> Чего тогда спорите что кармы рода не существует?Вот эта биджа-нияма и есть буддисткая карма рода тогда)А это между прочим внешний вид/благосостояние(изначальные возможности)/здоровье(наследственное) то есть огромный пласт жизни,который формируется не из-за каммы вашей)))..Так а почему тогда убийство это плохо(при условии что я сам не раскаиваюсь)?Что за абсолютная реальность такая?То есть получается что изначально кем-то/чем-то/или ни кем/ни чем решено что вот это плохо,хотя само действие может не нести негативного эффекта.


Не все, что в жизни происходит является результатом каммы, можно простудиться от низкой температуры или заболеть от плохой еды. Но тело само по себе - результат прошлой каммы и если перерождение произошло в человеческом мире, то оно подвергается воздействию окружающей среды и есть вероятность его повреждения.
Намеренное насилие не может происходить без злобы в уме, которая порождает соотвествующую камму и результат. Вы можете назвать это хорошим делом, но суть не изменится, когда будут подходящие условия, то результат проявится подобный порожденному волением.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.12.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Ну да,типо определённое состояние материи.Вообще на самом деле противоречит-перерождение в данном случае невозможно даже в теории,потому что это конкретное проявление конкретной материи и никакой другой.Человек умирает - состояние при котором появляется это состояние прекращается.И никак иначе тогда...Да и собственно буддисты-то ведь различают и отделяют такой фактор как «умственное»считая его не относящимся к материальному.


Вы "умираете" (и"перерождаетесь") каждое мгновенье.
"Умственное" выделяется как область изучения. 
Повар он что, делит мир на материю и еду?
А механик на материю и машины?

----------


## Фил

> Так ну и что,ничего не меняется-один посчитал мой поступок хорошим,другой посчитал плохим,все субъективно.А здесь(при буддисткой трактовке) мы видим некий независимый неподконтрольный объективный закон.Типо вот это хорошо - вы переродитесь в высших мирах,а вот это плохо - собирайте вещички в адские миры,сударь.Улавливаете?))


И где он этот закон?
Что делать то надо, не написано же?
Каждая ситуация разная.

----------


## Денис К

> Не все, что в жизни происходит является результатом каммы, можно простудиться от низкой температуры или заболеть от плохой еды. Но тело само по себе - результат прошлой каммы и если перерождение произошло в человеческом мире, то оно подвергается воздействию окружающей среды и есть вероятность его повреждения.
> Намеренное насилие не может происходить без злобы в уме, которая порождает соотвествующую камму и результат. Вы можете назвать это хорошим делом, но суть не изменится.


По второму кругу))Вы считаете что человек рождается в конкретном теле и в конкретных условиях - красивым или страшным,в богатой семье или бедной,в семье со смертельным заболеванием передающимся через поколение по мужской линии(счастливчик)и т.д.благодаря камме своей прошлой жизни или как повезёт?И на выходе в новом рождении имеем симбиоз биджа-ниямы и сопутствующих ей условий и каммы определенного индивидуального потока ума?То есть получая в том числе независимые от прошлых действий результаты новой жизни.Только прошу четкий ответ без воды........Так какая суть?Суть изначально нейтральная-убийство,факт и факт,а кто-то уже придаёт ему либо положительную окраску либо отрицательную.И тот и другой вариант может быть.Почему абсолютная реальность(ну или как там)считает что это плохо???

----------


## Денис К

> Вы "умираете" (и"перерождаетесь") каждое мгновенье.
> "Умственное" выделяется как область изучения. 
> Повар он что, делит мир на материю и еду?
> А механик на материю и машины?


Фиг с ним)перерождаюсь я каждую минуту/секунду/миллисекунду и т.д.,но эти перерождения(пусть так)излучения определённой материи организованной определённым образом.А потом тело умирает-излучение прекращается и все.Ну или хорошо пусть оно дальше идёт-труп то никуда не делся до какого-то момента)))Где взаимосвязь между одни телом и другим при таком варианте???Нет ее.

----------


## Фил

> Фиг с ним)перерождаюсь я каждую минуту/секунду/миллисекунду и т.д.,но эти перерождения(пусть так)излучения определённой материи организованной определённым образом.А потом тело умирает-излучение прекращается и все.Ну или хорошо пусть оно дальше идёт-труп то никуда не делся до какого-то момента)))Где взаимосвязь между одни телом и другим при таком варианте???Нет ее.


Связь как в анекдоте про двух ковбоев и кучу дерьма (привет Джо, ты совсем не изменился).
Память то теряется.

----------


## Фил

Почитайте Дерека Парфита про эксперимент телепортации. Там очень хорошо показано, что идентичность иллюзорна, а связь нет. А то у меня получится Рабинович напел!

----------


## Йен

> По второму кругу))Вы считаете что человек рождается в конкретном теле и в конкретных условиях - красивым или страшным,в богатой семье или бедной,в семье со смертельным заболеванием передающимся через поколение по мужской линии(счастливчик)и т.д.благодаря камме своей прошлой жизни или как повезёт?И на выходе в новом рождении имеем симбиоз биджа-ниямы и сопутствующих ей условий и каммы определенного индивидуального потока ума?То есть получая в том числе независимые от прошлых действий результаты новой жизни.Только прошу четкий ответ без воды........Так какая суть?Суть изначально нейтральная-убийство,факт и факт,а кто-то уже придаёт ему либо положительную окраску либо отрицательную.И тот и другой вариант может быть.Почему абсолютная реальность(ну или как там)считает что это плохо???


Я как с ребенком разговариваю, который миллион раз одно и то же переспрашивает, или вы вообще не читаете, что пишу ) Тогда начинайте изучать буддийскую литературу о действии каммы.

Гнев и дружелюбие - это не одно и тоже. Они порождают соответствующие действия речью и телом,  камму и результат.
Убийство - это действие тела, порожденное умом в определенном состоянии.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.12.2017)

----------


## Денис К

> И где он этот закон?
> Что делать то надо, не написано же?
> Каждая ситуация разная.


Как нет?Есть ведь..любое осознанное убийство например это плохо,и давай товарищ в ад))

----------


## Денис К

> Я как с ребенком разговариваю, который миллион раз одно и то же переспрашивает, или вы вообще не читаете, что пишу ) Тогда начинайте изучать буддийскую литературу о действии каммы.
> 
> Гнев и дружелюбие - это не одно и тоже. Они порождают соответствующие действия речью и телом,  камму и результат.
> Убийство - это действие тела, порожденное умом в определенном состоянии.


)))Так и напишите что не знаете)вас никто за это не осудит)))что вы вертетесь как на сковородке?Переходя на личности,при том что сами только воду льёте и советуете читать буддийскую литературу...Не в обиду вам,но такое ощущение что вы все время повторяете механически заученные фразы)..Ещё раз)убийство это просто факт-одно существо убило другое.В разных ситуациях,в разных возможных социумах этому могут придавать разную окраску,от жестко осуждаемой до восторженно-вознаграждаемой.И внутреннее отношение у всех персонажей будет соответствующем.На вопрос почему изначально намерение убийства считается негативной кармой вы ответ не даёте.

----------


## Фил

> Как нет?Есть ведь..любое осознанное убийство например это плохо,и давай товарищ в ад))


А ад это плохо что ли?
Вы сейчас смешиваете философию и мифологию.

Про ад Пелевин уже писал, что там все нормально, только кокаин очень дорогой.

----------

Алексей Л (25.12.2017)

----------


## Фил

> )))Так и напишите что не знаете)вас никто за это не осудит)))что вы вертетесь как на сковородке?Переходя на личности,при том что сами только воду льёте и советуете читать буддийскую литературу...Не в обиду вам,но такое ощущение что вы все время повторяете механически заученные фразы)..Ещё раз)убийство это просто факт-одно существо убило другое.В разных ситуациях,в разных возможных социумах этому могут придавать разную окраску,от жестко осуждаемой до восторженно-вознаграждаемой.И внутреннее отношение у всех персонажей будет соответствующем.На вопрос почему изначально намерение убийства считается негативной кармой вы ответ не даёте.


Не называейте "негативная" (это эмоциональная характеристика).
Назовите "карма 1", "карма *" и "карма &"

----------


## Йен

> )))На вопрос почему изначально намерение убийства считается негативной кармой вы ответ не даёте.


Давно уже на него ответил, что это просто название явления, "панатти". Есть договоренность в нынешнем обществе называть вещи и явления определенным образом, для коммуникации. На сами явления - действие и результат это не влияет. Если шарахнуть по пальцу молотком, то почувствуете "боль", даже если условитесь называть это "приятностью". Так же злоба в уме породит ощущение злобы как результат, а дружелюбие в результате - ощущение дружелюбия. Это закон каммы - камма нияма.
Но вы не догоняете )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.12.2017), Фил (25.12.2017)

----------


## Денис К

> Почитайте Дерека Парфита про эксперимент телепортации. Там очень хорошо показано, что идентичность иллюзорна, а связь нет. А то у меня получится Рабинович напел!


Окей,понятно)Сам эксперимент странный и очень условный,воспроизвести мы его все равно не можем..И даже теоретически не совсем понятно какую информацию телепорт копирует и отправляет на марс.Но логически конечно это будет другой индивидуум с такими же воспоминаниями-ощущение «я» вероятно будет другим.И вообще сомнительно что память создаёт ощущение я,она создаёт личность с определёнными повадками,мышлением и т.д.Поэтому мне и кажется что должен быть некий базис на который личность/личности опираются.Будь это конкретный индивидуальный мозг,который создаёт это ощущение я,а сверху наплетается  личность.Или атман,или дух или ещё что-то.Поэтому если мы присобачим нашу копированную память куда-то ещё то мы не будем тождественны клону.Потому что тогда (в этом случае)мы должны ощущать себя одновременно в двух или более местах,если будет так тогда нет базиса-если нет(что гораздо вероятней)тогда базис есть.

----------

Фил (25.12.2017)

----------


## Денис К

> А ад это плохо что ли?
> Вы сейчас смешиваете философию и мифологию.
> 
> Про ад Пелевин уже писал, что там все нормально, только кокаин очень дорогой.


Почитайте про буддийский ад)так себе местечко)

----------


## Денис К

> Не называейте "негативная" (это эмоциональная характеристика).
> Назовите "карма 1", "карма *" и "карма &"


Я понимаю о чем вы,но в том-то и дело что нет))Именно негативной по отношению к самому нашему герою))Муки в адах и неудачная судьба со страданиями.Хотя сам факт убийства очень часто может не нести подобные явления , то есть говорить о тождественности этих двух факторов мы не можем.Почему при определённом  убийстве мы не получаем награды?А конкретно страдание и муки?

----------


## Денис К

> Давно уже на него ответил, что это просто название явления, "панатти". Есть договоренность в нынешнем обществе называть вещи и явления определенным образом, для коммуникации. На сами явления - действие и результат это не влияет. Если шарахнуть по пальцу молотком, то почувствуете "боль", даже если условитесь называть это "приятностью". Так же злоба в уме породит ощущение злобы как результат, а дружелюбие в результате - ощущение дружелюбия. Это закон каммы - камма нияма.
> Но вы не догоняете )


))Я не догоняю потому что нет никакой взаимосвязи между убийством(в некоторых вариантах есть но во многих нет)и будущими страданиями нового существа)Ваше обоснование на уровне «это вот так,потому что так»,или «так в книжке написано»,при этом вопрос почему так а не иначе он без ответа..Хорошо допустим возьмём за факт это.Убийство(только волевое конечно) неведомым образом ведёт к плохой карме и перерождению в аду.То есть так раз причина-следствие,как вы написали описание явления))Но это ведь и странно))то есть это явление является классическим «вина-наказание»,а не беспристрастным «причина-следствие»,а где вина-наказание там оценочные суждения и все что с этим связано...И такой вопрос ветеринар которая убивает больных животных тоже переродится в аду?Намерение у неё есть)

----------


## Йен

> ))Я не догоняю потому что нет никакой взаимосвязи между убийством(в некоторых вариантах есть но во многих нет)и будущими страданиями нового существа)Ваше обоснование на уровне «это вот так,потому что так»,или «так в книжке написано»,при этом вопрос почему так а не иначе он без ответа..Хорошо допустим возьмём за факт это.Убийство(только волевое конечно) неведомым образом ведёт к плохой карме и перерождению в аду.То есть так раз причина-следствие,как вы написали описание явления))Но это ведь и странно))то есть это явление является классическом «вина-наказание»,а не беспристрастное «причина-следствие»,а где вина-наказание там оценочные суждения и все что с этим связано...И такой вопрос ветеринар которая убивает больных животных тоже переродится в аду?Намерение у неё есть)



Вы, наверное, форумом ошиблись. Он не назвается "все обязаны доказать Денису К основы учения Будды", вы или принимаете информацию или идете своей дорогой. 
Видение действия камма-нияма можно достичь в результате практики:
"Затем монах видит за счёт божественного глаза, очищенного и превосходящего человеческий, смерть и перерождение существ. Он различает низших и великих, красивых и уродливых, счастливых и несчастных, в соответствии с их каммой: «Эти существа, которые имели дурное поведение телом, речью, и умом, оскорблявшие благородных, придерживавшиеся неправильных воззрений и действовавшие под влиянием неправильных воззрений, с распадом тела, после смерти, рождаются в состоянии лишений, в плохих уделах, в нижних мирах, в аду. Но эти существа, которые имели хорошее поведение телом, речью, и умом, не оскорблявшие благородных, придерживавшиеся правильных воззрений и действовавшие под влиянием правильных воззрений, с распадом тела, после смерти, рождаются в благих уделах, в небесных мирах». Так, посредством божественного глаза, очищенного и превосходящего человеческий, он видит смерть и перерождение существ, он различает низших и великих, красивых и уродливых, счастливых и несчастных, в соответствии с их каммой."

"Вина-наказание" - у вас в голове. Закон каммы безличный, определенные действия порождают определенный результат.
Конкретный ветеринар переродится в соответствии с созданной каммой, результат каммы относится к одной из невообразимостей, которые не стоит пытаться продумать, потому и на подобные детские вопросы отвечать бессмысленно. В соответствующей буддийской литературе есть примеры  перерождений, в зависимости от различных действий существа, почитайте.

----------


## Денис К

> Вы, наверное, форумом ошиблись. Он не назвается "все обязаны доказать Денису К основы учения Будды", вы или принимаете информацию или идете своей дорогой. 
> Видение действия камма-нияма можно достичь в результате практики:
> "Затем монах видит за счёт божественного глаза, очищенного и превосходящего человеческий, смерть и перерождение существ. Он различает низших и великих, красивых и уродливых, счастливых и несчастных, в соответствии с их каммой: «Эти существа, которые имели дурное поведение телом, речью, и умом, оскорблявшие благородных, придерживавшиеся неправильных воззрений и действовавшие под влиянием неправильных воззрений, с распадом тела, после смерти, рождаются в состоянии лишений, в плохих уделах, в нижних мирах, в аду. Но эти существа, которые имели хорошее поведение телом, речью, и умом, не оскорблявшие благородных, придерживавшиеся правильных воззрений и действовавшие под влиянием правильных воззрений, с распадом тела, после смерти, рождаются в благих уделах, в небесных мирах». Так, посредством божественного глаза, очищенного и превосходящего человеческий, он видит смерть и перерождение существ, он различает низших и великих, красивых и уродливых, счастливых и несчастных, в соответствии с их каммой."
> 
> "Вина-наказание" - у вас в голове. Закон каммы безличный, определенные действия порождают определенный результат.
> Конкретный ветеринар переродится в соответствии с созданной каммой, результат каммы относится к одной из невообразимостей, которые не стоит пытаться продумать, потому и на подобные детские вопросы отвечать бессмысленно. В соответствующей буддийской литературе есть примеры  перерождений, в зависимости от различных действий существа, почитайте.


Во-первых,никто никому ни чем не обязан-и я никого не заставляю отвечать мне-вы вправе не обращать на меня внимания,если вам так удобней).Во-вторых,давайте комедию ломать на будем,только глупый или заинтересованный человек не увидит в этом факте(убийство-ад) оценочную «вина-наказание».Ну серьёзно,обратное просто смешно)При том что миров в которых существа страдают больше чем в адах нет..От ответа вы конечно уклонились.

----------


## Дубинин

Есть- есть Карма Рода- если её чистят: https://www.facebook.com/events/196959187533097/ )) (и не надо Тхеравадинам своё "фи"- нам тантрейцам здесь предъявлять))

----------


## Фил

> Окей,понятно)Сам эксперимент странный и очень условный,воспроизвести мы его все равно не можем..И даже теоретически не совсем понятно какую информацию телепорт копирует и отправляет на марс.Но логически конечно это будет другой индивидуум с такими же воспоминаниями-ощущение «я» вероятно будет другим.И вообще сомнительно что память создаёт ощущение я,она создаёт личность с определёнными повадками,мышлением и т.д.Поэтому мне и кажется что должен быть некий базис на который личность/личности опираются.Будь это конкретный индивидуальный мозг,который создаёт это ощущение я,а сверху наплетается  личность.Или атман,или дух или ещё что-то.Поэтому если мы присобачим нашу копированную память куда-то ещё то мы не будем тождественны клону.Потому что тогда (в этом случае)мы должны ощущать себя одновременно в двух или более местах,если будет так тогда нет базиса-если нет(что гораздо вероятней)тогда базис есть.


В том то и дело, что ощущение Я относительно.
Вы не сможете этого базиса найти.
А вот связь (relation) как раз есть. Relation matters.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.12.2017), Шуньяананда (25.12.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Почитайте про буддийский ад)так себе местечко)


Кому то и Россия - ад, а кто-то тут живет.

----------


## Фил

> Я понимаю о чем вы,но в том-то и дело что нет))Именно негативной по отношению к самому нашему герою))Муки в адах и неудачная судьба со страданиями.Хотя сам факт убийства очень часто может не нести подобные явления , то есть говорить о тождественности этих двух факторов мы не можем.Почему при определённом  убийстве мы не получаем награды?А конкретно страдание и муки?


Вы конкретно что имеете в виду?
Какие "страдания" и "муки" и "награду"?
Вы когда в чай сахар кладете, не удивляетесь, что он сладкий, а не солёный?

Совершив убийство Вы "что-то" получите, а как это воспринимать, как награду или страдания - от Вас зависит.
В православной культуре страдание и есть награда, например.
Это относительно.

----------


## Денис К

> В том то и дело, что ощущение Я относительно.
> Вы не сможете этого базиса найти.
> А вот связь (relation) как раз есть. Relation matters.


Если мы что-то не можем найти это не значит что этого нет)Чисто теоретически.К тому же мозг как базис например мы вполне находим))И если мы каким-то образом скопируем человека со всеми воспоминаниями то на оригинал это никак не повлияет,просто будет два человека с идентичными воспоминаниями,вы не станете клоном,не будет тождества между ними,говорю ведь,в этом случае тогда человек должен начать ощущать себя одновременно в двух местах,чего не будет конечно....Так и этой связи на данный момент мы не видим в этом вопросе.

----------


## Дубинин

> ..Ещё раз)убийство это просто факт-одно существо убило другое.В разных ситуациях,в разных возможных социумах этому могут придавать разную окраску,от жестко осуждаемой до восторженно-вознаграждаемой.И внутреннее отношение у всех персонажей будет соответствующем.На вопрос почему изначально намерение убийства считается негативной кармой вы ответ не даёте.


Когда я в своё время медитировал по Ламриму Ламы Цонкапы, то смутно помню разбор был такой:
1. Что- бы понять что-то, надо это "мысленно приложить к себе"- мороженное предполагаемое или убийство скажем..
2. Жизнь- это то что ценится собою очень сильно.
3. Обдумывая убийство- наносишь "травму себе будущему" (укорачиваешь жизнь и пр..) т. к. "прикладываешь "к себе убийство" (иначе не поймёшь даже самого термина или мысли)
4. Убивая- делаешь себе "кармического врага" (при встрече в "будущем"- он отреагирует агрессивно или трусливо)
5. Родишься в месте- где убийства выполняются легко (ибо потренился в выискивании лучших условий здесь..)
6. В совокупности сие есть т.н. Ад (при плохом раскладе..)
(итак всё безлично и никто "не наказывает"))

----------


## Йен

> Во-вторых,давайте комедию ломать на будем,только глупый или заинтересованный человек не увидит в этом факте(убийство-ад) оценочную «вина-наказание».Ну серьёзно,обратное просто смешно)При том что миров в которых существа страдают больше чем в адах нет..От ответа вы конечно уклонились.


Человек видит некую постоянную личность в совокупности кхандх, потому у него есть чья-то вина и кого наказывать. На уровне параматтха сачча видны только дхаммы.
Я не уклонялся от ответа, вы просто не догоняете и начинаете фантазировать про сферических ветеринаров в вакууме, а я не собираюсь поддерживать и развивать ваши фантазии )

----------

Шуньяананда (25.12.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Если мы что-то не можем найти это не значит что этого нет)Чисто теоретически.К тому же мозг как базис например мы вполне находим))И если мы каким-то образом скопируем человека со всеми воспоминаниями то на оригинал это никак не повлияет,просто будет два человека с идентичными воспоминаниями,вы не станете клоном,не будет тождества между ними,говорю ведь,в этом случае тогда человек должен начать ощущать себя одновременно в двух местах,чего не будет конечно....Так и этой связи на данный момент мы не видим в этом вопросе.


Речь не только о количественном тождестве (quantity) которого не будет, но и о качественном (quality).
Если Вам вставить мозг другого человека, то количественно это будете Вы, а качественно?
А если 1/2 мозга? 1/4?






> Если мы что-то не можем найти это не значит что этого нет


 Равно не значит, что это есть. И мы может сказать "это" - иррелевантно.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Опять лингвофричество...
> Ведь рупа -- это именно _форма_ (внешнее очертание, фигура, наружность), а для слова _материя_ (вещ-во, из которого состоят физ. тела) в буддизме : ), т.е., в частности, в пали и санскрите есть другие слово-_формы_ : ). Что легко проверяется с помощью соотв. словарей.
> При этом материя как вещ-во, из которого состоят физ. тела, и материя как ткань (не только кус её), из которой шьют, -- не более чем _омонимы_.


И да, надо ещё один Ваш ляп подправить.
Материя как вещ-во, из которого состоят физ. тела, и материя как ткань - это не омонимы. А семантическое поле слова _материя_ в русском языке. 
Так  слово материя в русском языке используется в значениях:
1 объективная реальность, содержимое пространства, одна из основных категорий физики и философии, объект изучения науки.
2 тема, предмет разговора
3 материал; состав ткани; ткань 

Язык не только чувствовать надо, а и знать. Как тот с которого переводите, так и тот на который переводите.
А то много чего на чувствовать можно.
Сочувствую.

----------


## Шуньяананда

> В латвийском не силен )
> Буквально если переводить рупа, то наиболее ближе по значени будет русское - цвет.
> Но это уже очень глубокая архаика этого слова, хоть сохранившаяся в вайшешике и  в Дзокчен.
> Но уже во время Будды, рупа использовалось для обозначения того что воспринимается органами восприятия  - материального. Что и принято во всех буддийских традициях.
> В этом плане можно и чувственное, но лишь в том смысле что речь идёт о воспринимаемой органами чувств (зрением, слухом, обонянием...).
> Но нивкоем случае не в плане чувственного, которое можно проявлять, это уже будет умственным ; )


 Оттон Оттоныч Розенберг определял как чувственное..я б добавил-то что озабочивает,погружает в сансару,проявляет иллюзорное.делает его чувственным.про архаику слова-тут беда..слово,даже видно по форуму,затёрли.из интуитивно ясного по смыслу понятия оно превратилось в инструмент борьбы школ..по мне так пусть  архаика,чем бесконечные мантры "рупа-нама-рупа""

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.12.2017)

----------


## Денис К

> Вы конкретно что имеете в виду?
> Какие "страдания" и "муки" и "награду"?
> Вы когда в чай сахар кладете, не удивляетесь, что он сладкий, а не солёный?
> 
> Совершив убийство Вы "что-то" получите, а как это воспринимать, как награду или страдания - от Вас зависит.
> В православной культуре страдание и есть награда, например.
> Это относительно.


Нуу нет)вы передёргиваете опять)..В православии страдание за веру ведёт к награде потому и воспринимается некоторыми как благо)То есть инвестиции в будущее)но сам факт страдания за редкими исключениями абсолютно неприятен..Ещё раз)Допустим есть факт «убийство - ад»,в аду существо будет подвергаться болезненным ощущениям(мерзнуть,его будут жечь и т.д.),никакое рождённое  существо как благость это не воспримет.Это конкретная мощная физическая боль.Допустим возьмите мазахиста,если ему отрубить ногу он будет страдать,плакать и кричать)..В чистом виде человеческое «вина-наказание»,абсолютно никакой нейтральности,не смешите)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Оттон Оттоныч Розенберг определял как чувственное..я б добавил-то что озабочивает,погружает в сансару,проявляет иллюзорное.делает его чувственным.про архаику слова-тут беда..слово,даже видно по форуму,затёрли.из интуитивно ясного по смыслу понятия оно превратилось в инструмент борьбы школ..по мне так пусть  архаика,чем бесконечные мантры "рупа-нама-рупа""


Да нет в данном случае никакой борьбы "школ".
_Рупа_, как и большинство сутрических\суттических понятий, во всех "школах" сохраняет смысловой охват присущий данному слову во время жизни Будды.
И все последующие поколения буддийских учёных в своих трудах опирались и исходили из всего этого набора значений, независимо от "школьной" принадлежности.

----------

Шуньяананда (25.12.2017)

----------


## Денис К

> Когда я в своё время медитировал по Ламриму Ламы Цонкапы, то смутно помню разбор был такой:
> 1. Что- бы понять что-то, надо это "мысленно приложить к себе"- мороженное предполагаемое или убийство скажем..
> 2. Жизнь- это то что ценится собою очень сильно.
> 3. Обдумывая убийство- наносишь "травму себе будущему" (укорачиваешь жизнь и пр..) т. к. "прикладываешь "к себе убийство" (иначе не поймёшь даже самого термина или мысли)
> 4. Убивая- делаешь себе "кармического врага" (при встрече в "будущем"- он отреагирует агрессивно или трусливо)
> 5. Родишься в месте- где убийства выполняются легко (ибо потренился в выискивании лучших условий здесь..)
> 6. В совокупности сие есть т.н. Ад (при плохом раскладе..)
> (итак всё безлично и никто "не наказывает"))


Смотрите)
1)Вы можете(в таком случае)приложить к себе убийство и не убивая,но негативную карму не получите
2)Не всеми,но в основном да)
3)Здесь сомнительно,ну приложил ты один раз за целую жизнь,это один день из тысяч,которые при таком варианте явно невелируют это.
4)Здесь также сомнительно,не совсем понятно почему вы вообще должны встреться ,и почему это должно повлиять на вас,тем более все уже миллиард раз поменяются исходя из буддизма,как жертва должна будет узнать убийцу?тем более при изначальном сомнении в этой концепции.Здесь получается один факт одной концепции подтверждает другой факт той же концепции,что не очень.
5)тоже самое,это может примениться только к серийным маньякам/охотникам и т.д.,а если ты убивал пару раз в жизни,а в остальные дни жил мирно,то вряд ли этом одет повлиять.Иначе каждое действие долго влиять,а их за жизнь огромное количество.
6)То есть не могу согласится)Скорее под эти критерии попадает геймер который крошит всех подряд в игрушках)))))а не пару раз убивший

----------


## Фил

> Нуу нет)вы передёргиваете опять)..В православии страдание за веру ведёт к награде потому и воспринимается некоторыми как благо)То есть инвестиции в будущее)но сам факт страдания за редкими исключениями абсолютно неприятен..Ещё раз)Допустим есть факт «убийство - ад»,в аду существо будет подвергаться болезненным ощущениям(мерзнуть,его будут жечь и т.д.),никакое рождённое  существо как благость это не воспримет.Это конкретная мощная физическая боль.Допустим возьмите мазахиста,если ему отрубить ногу он будет страдать,плакать и кричать)..В чистом виде человеческое «вина-наказание»,абсолютно никакой нейтральности,не смешите)


С другой стороны, ад это вечное (или достаточно длительное) существование в отличие от небытия смерти.
Кто-то предпочтет страдания ада небытию.
Раз в аду страдать будете "Вы" и Вы этого боитесь, значит Ваша идентичность после смерти сохранится (иначе бы Вы не боялись того, что страдать будете не "Вы").
Это же вечная жизнь практически.
Это же подарок!  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Это конкретная мощная физическая боль.


Никакая мощная физическая боль не длится вечно.
"Мощная" она только относительно того состояния, когда ее не было и она возникла.
А чем дальше, тем больше к ней привыкаешь.

----------


## Денис К

> Человек видит некую постоянную личность в совокупности кхандх, потому у него есть чья-то вина и кого наказывать. На уровне параматтха сачча видны только дхаммы.
> Я не уклонялся от ответа, вы просто не догоняете и начинаете фантазировать про сферических ветеринаров в вакууме, а я не собираюсь поддерживать и развивать ваши фантазии )


Нет нейтральности,боль и наслаждение не нейтральны..Фантазия -не фантазия разницы нет.Я читал что при любом осознанном убийстве-негативная карма и ад)вот и все))

----------


## Денис К

> С другой стороны, ад это вечное (или достаточно длительное) существование в отличие от небытия смерти.
> Кто-то предпочтет страдания ада небытию.
> Раз в аду страдать будете "Вы" и Вы этого боитесь, значит Ваша идентичность после смерти сохранится (иначе бы Вы не боялись того, что страдать будете не "Вы").
> Это же вечная жизнь практически.
> Это же подарок!


Это уже другой вопрос)И кстати далеко ведь неочевидный..возможно тоже просто рождается существо без предыдущей памяти,не знаю как там официально))....Насчёт привыкания к боли на самом деле нет,не привыкаешь,если только немного,но не кардинально,есть опыт общения с такими людьми(

----------


## Йен

> Нет нейтральности,боль и наслаждение не нейтральны..Фантазия -не фантазия разницы нет.Я читал что при любом осознанном убийстве-негативная карма и ад)вот и все))


Вы о чем вообще? Причем тут какая-то нейтральность? ) Бывают ощущения дуккха и сукха, а так же упеккха.

Вы не ту литературу читаете ) Есть в книгах по действию каммы конкретные примеры с конкретными людьми и перерождениями. Но, еще раз повторяю - результат каммы относится к одной из невообразимостей и людям без определенных способностей не нужно фантазировать на эту тему. Достаточно знать для практики, что благие действия приводят к благим результатам, а неблагие к неблагим.

----------

Шуньяананда (25.12.2017)

----------


## Денис К

> Речь не только о количественном тождестве (quantity) которого не будет, но и о качественном (quality).
> Если Вам вставить мозг другого человека, то количественно это будете Вы, а качественно?
> А если 1/2 мозга? 1/4?.


Вопрос в том что если искусственно повредить мозг то магия пропадает))Вопрос с частями мозга невозможен априори,повреждение-смерть...Никакого тождества не будет,ни того ни другого,разные люди.

----------


## Дубинин

> Смотрите)
> 1)Вы можете(в таком случае)приложить к себе убийство и не убивая,но негативную карму не получите
> 2)Не всеми,но в основном да)
> 3)Здесь сомнительно,ну приложил ты один раз за целую жизнь,это один день из тысяч,которые при таком варианте явно невелируют это.
> 4)Здесь также сомнительно,не совсем понятно почему вы вообще должны встреться ,и почему это должно повлиять на вас,тем более все уже миллиард раз поменяются исходя из буддизма,как жертва должна будет узнать убийцу?тем более при изначальном сомнении в этой концепции.Здесь получается один факт одной концепции подтверждает другой факт той же концепции,что не очень.
> 5)тоже самое,это может примениться только к серийным маньякам/охотникам и т.д.,а если ты убивал пару раз в жизни,а в остальные дни жил мирно,то вряд ли этом одет повлиять.Иначе каждое действие долго влиять,а их за жизнь огромное количество.
> 6)То есть не могу согласится)Скорее под эти критерии попадает геймер который крошит всех подряд в игрушках)))))а не пару раз убивший


А у вас всё верно в рассуждении, ибо в Ламриме карма т.н. "ввергающая" (в локу)- формируется как раз и "привычными тенденциями" и "последним перед смертью- самым мощным устремлением" и случайными факторами.. Так что за "убийство" - не 100 % Ад, а как фишка ляжет.. (но всё равно сия карма "затаится и проявится когда-то", да- же при "не Адской участи.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.12.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так ну и что,ничего не меняется-один посчитал мой поступок хорошим,другой посчитал плохим,все субъективно.А здесь(при буддисткой трактовке) мы видим некий независимый неподконтрольный объективный закон.Типо вот это хорошо - вы переродитесь в высших мирах,а вот это плохо - собирайте вещички в адские миры,сударь.Улавливаете?))


Хорошим или плохим названо то, что ведёт к переживанию счастья или к переживанию страдания.
Счастьем названо то переживание, которое существо стремиться удержать когда оно присутствует или стремиться обрести когда оно отсутствует.
Страданием названо то переживание, которое существо стремиться устранить когда оно присутствует или пытается избежать когда оно отсутствует.

Счастливые перерождения есть результатом  соответствующих благостных по переживанию умственных действий\состояний\факторов. Так например состояния доброжелательности, каруны, мудиты, упекхи и т.п. - уже по своей природе благостные\приятные\позитивные\классные\хорошие переживания и состояния ума, и как заложенные привычки\тенденции\потенции\отпечатки в уме дают в результате такиеже благостные результаты.

Страдательные перерождения есть результатом  соответствующих страдательных по переживанию умственных действий\состояний\факторов. Так например состояния злобы, агрессии, алчности, апатии и т.п. - уже по своей природе дурны\тягостны\горестны\страдательные переживания и состояния ума, и как заложенные привычки\тенденции\потенции\отпечатки в уме дают в результате такиеже страдательные результаты.

Христианские понятия ада и рая, мало применимы к буддийским наракам и дэвам, при кажущейся внешней схожести понятий - по смыслу совершенно разное.

(п.с. Извините, что на Ваш вопрос мне пока не отвечаю. Просто Вы  хоть и читаете сообщения собеседника, но както о чём то другом потом  пишите : )  Постараюсь обдумать ответ на то сообщение и если получится отвечу. Пока посоветую  буддийское понятие карма  перенести в категорию - умственное. И внимательней прочесть то что уважаемый Йен пишет и о других действиях и о нийамах ..., попытаться в этом хорошо разобраться.)

----------


## Фил

> Вопрос в том что если искусственно повредить мозг то магия пропадает))Вопрос с частями мозга невозможен априори,повреждение-смерть...Никакого тождества не будет,ни того ни другого,разные люди.


Ну и как же тогда?
Мозг есть, а Вас нет?
Куда же Вы делись?

Вы скажете "мозг уже не тот".
Так мозг меняется медленно за 80 лет жизни.
Где же базис?

(Про части мозга это мысленный эксперимент, позволяющий понять ошибочность количественного и/или качественного критерия идентичности)

----------


## Денис К

> Вы о чем вообще? Причем тут какая-то нейтральность? ) Бывают ощущения дуккха и сукха, а так же упеккха.
> 
> Вы не ту литературу читаете ) Есть в книгах по действию каммы конкретные примеры с конкретными людьми и перерождениями. Но, еще раз повторяю - результат каммы относится к одной из невообразимостей и людям без определенных способностей не нужно фантазировать на эту тему. Достаточно знать для практики, что благие действия приводят к благим результатам, а неблагие к неблагим.


Мне надоело два плюс два объяснять на пальцах.Лично для меня это странно,явные оценочные суждения при определение что является благим,а что нет.Вас устраивает-дело ваше,но мне подобную чушь впаривать не нужно,критическое мышление присутствует и анализировать информацию я прекрасно умею.Безличностный закон должен быть безличностным и тогда он должен опираться преджде всего на субъективное восприятие индивидуума,потому что больше не на что.То есть если убил-считаешь что это плохо и все с этим связанное - ад,так как притягиваешь сам себе это,убил-считаешь что это круто,ты герой,и крутой мужик-попадаешь в подобный мир,а никак не в ад.

----------


## Фил

> Это уже другой вопрос)И кстати далеко ведь неочевидный..возможно тоже просто рождается существо без предыдущей памяти,не знаю как там официально))....Насчёт привыкания к боли на самом деле нет,не привыкаешь,если только немного,но не кардинально,есть опыт общения с такими людьми(


Если другое существо родится, почему Вам до него есть дело?
(Отвечу - дело до него есть, потому что важна связь(отношение) а не идентичность)

Привыкание к боли - если не с чем сравнить, то не будет негативной эмоциональной окраски. Будут физические последствия: усталость, разбитость, невозможность что-то сделать физически, но страдать Вы не будете по этому поводу.

----------


## Денис К

> Ну и как же тогда?
> Мозг есть, а Вас нет?
> Куда же Вы делись?
> 
> Вы скажете "мозг уже не тот".
> Так мозг меняется медленно за 80 лет жизни.
> Где же базис?
> 
> (Про части мозга это мысленный эксперимент, позволяющий понять ошибочность количественного и/или качественного критерия идентичности)


Хм)))Базис не есть ты)я ведь не о том)Как например атман в индуизме это не нынешняя личность.Это то основное что создаёт магию.Ведь конкретный человек это совокупность(какую бы концепцию мы не брали,и материализм и христианство и т.д.)Соответственно пол мозга не дают ощущения я,также и один мозг без соответствующих условий не даёт того же.Без рук и ног у человека будет ощущение я,а без мозга нет.И это не аксиома,а рассуждения))

----------


## Денис К

> Если другое существо родится, почему Вам до него есть дело?
> (Отвечу - дело до него есть, потому что важна связь(отношение) а не идентичность)
> 
> Привыкание к боли - если не с чем сравнить, то не будет негативной эмоциональной окраски. Будут физические последствия: усталость, разбитость, невозможность что-то сделать физически, но страдать Вы не будете по этому поводу.


В том и вопрос ,если всем сказать что в аду родится другое существо-всем сразу станет пофиг)))большинству)...Физические страдания будут,это ведь основное,боль и т.д.никула не денется(а переживать наверно вы действительно не будете,так как не было другого опыта(хотя не знаю,нужно спрашивать у подобных людей)

----------


## Денис К

> А у вас всё верно в рассуждении, ибо в Ламриме карма т.н. "ввергающая" (в локу)- формируется как раз и "привычными тенденциями" и "последним перед смертью- самым мощным устремлением" и случайными факторами.. Так что за "убийство" - не 100 % Ад, а как фишка ляжет.. (но всё равно сия карма "затаится и проявится когда-то", да- же при "не Адской участи.


Кто-то ведь писал здесь(возможно и вы,могу путать конечно),что за любое осознанное убийство ад,ну либо очень негативная карма,прям очень,лень искать.
Хорошо,давайте посмотрим описание одного из адов «Здесь существа, собравшись вместе, колют друг друга разными [видами] оружия, возникающими одно за другим в силу кармы этих [существ].Затем они падают без чувств на землю, и с неба раздается голос: "Восстаньте!"Тогда они опять встают и по-прежнему колют [друг друга], испытывая безграничные страдания.»...Серьезно?И мы будем говорить о не оценочном суждении,это явное место именно для наказания.А не просто какой-то мир где много убийств.Давайте будем объективны все же)))

----------


## Йен

> Мне надоело два плюс два объяснять на пальцах.Лично для меня это странно,явные оценочные суждения при определение что является благим,а что нет.Вас устраивает-дело ваше,но мне подобную чушь впаривать не нужно,критическое мышление присутствует и анализировать информацию я прекрасно умею.Безличностный закон должен быть безличностным и тогда он должен опираться преджде всего на субъективное восприятие индивидуума,потому что больше не на что.То есть если убил-считаешь что это плохо и все с этим связанное - ад,так как притягиваешь сам себе это,убил-считаешь что это круто,ты герой,и крутой мужик-попадаешь в подобный мир,а никак не в ад.


Безличностный закон потому и безличностный, что не опирается на чье-то субъективное восприятие. Если кто-то думает, что его не стукнет током, когда он сунет пальцы в розетку, а он почувствует прилив сил, то безличностная физика все равно его долбанет, вне зависимости от восприятия конкретного субъекта. Незнание камма-нияма не освобождает от его воздействия.
Благое/ неблагое - это терминология, сколько можно повторять ) Дхаммы безличны, законы причины и следствия - безличны. "Я", мужчина, женщина, собака, дерево - это концепты и термины. На уровне параматтха есть только дхаммы. Вы же оцениваете реальность на уровне самутти, потому и не понимаете.

----------


## Фил

> Хм)))Базис не есть ты)я ведь не о том)Как например атман в индуизме это не нынешняя личность.Это то основное что создаёт магию.Ведь конкретный человек это совокупность(какую бы концепцию мы не брали,и материализм и христианство и т.д.)Соответственно пол мозга не дают ощущения я,также и один мозг без соответствующих условий не даёт того же.Без рук и ног у человека будет ощущение я,а без мозга нет.И это не аксиома,а рассуждения))


Без мозга нет человеческой личности (то что принято так называть).
А вот есть или нет сознание у растений или камней - это вопрос открытый.
Как я уже упоминал, Тимирязев считал возможным наличие сознания у растений, а Циолковский - у атомов.

Больцмановский мозг

----------


## Денис К

> Хорошим или плохим названо то, что ведёт к переживанию счастья или к переживанию страдания.
> Счастьем названо то переживание, которое существо стремиться удержать когда оно присутствует или стремиться обрести когда оно отсутствует.
> Страданием названо то переживание, которое существо стремиться устранить когда оно присутствует или пытается избежать когда оно отсутствует.
> 
> Счастливые перерождения есть результатом  соответствующих благостных по переживанию умственных действий\состояний\факторов. Так например состояния доброжелательности, каруны, мудиты, упекхи и т.п. - уже по своей природе благостные\приятные\позитивные\классные\хорошие переживания и состояния ума, и как заложенные привычки\тенденции\потенции\отпечатки в уме дают в результате такиеже благостные результаты.
> 
> Страдательные перерождения есть результатом  соответствующих страдательных по переживанию умственных действий\состояний\факторов. Так например состояния злобы, агрессии, алчности, апатии и т.п. - уже по своей природе дурны\тягостны\горестны\страдательные переживания и состояния ума, и как заложенные привычки\тенденции\потенции\отпечатки в уме дают в результате такиеже страдательные результаты.
> 
> Христианские понятия ада и рая, мало применимы к буддийским наракам и дэвам, при кажущейся внешней схожести понятий - по смыслу совершенно разное.
> ...


Так это все субъективно.А если в моем больном уме счастье когда я кого-то мучаю???И я стремлюсь удержать это состояние.А если допустим я убийца но считаю это благом(писал уже об этом как-то),что я мир спасаю.И это ведь реальные случаи,которые встречаются..А я про то что есть факт убийства(как есть другие факты)и он считается не благим априори,независимо от суждений и восприятия субъектов.То есть определённый закон.Причем случайное убийство не несёт негатива,а волевое несет,даже если благие намерения.Соответственно воля существа-убийство-неблагая карма.То есть любое намеренное убийство не поощряется,что странно,потому что это никем не установленный закон....Отвечайте когда посчитаете нужным)перечитывал и параллельно читал на этот счёт статьи в интернете)объяснений для себя я не увидел.

----------


## Фил

> В том и вопрос ,если всем сказать что в аду родится другое существо-всем сразу станет пофиг)))большинству).


Ну вот попробуйте с позиции  большинства (которому пофиг) понять, почему до другого существа в аду - пофиг, а до другого существа, которое проснется завтра утром - нет.
Наверное потому что смерть, ад - это все не скоро будет?
Так чем смерть ближе, тем все более и более не-пофиг становится.

Мне тоже когда было 5 лет, как-то пофиг было на 25 летнего "старика".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.12.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Так это все субъективно.А если в моем больном уме счастье когда я кого-то мучаю???И я стремлюсь удержать это состояние.А если допустим я убийца но считаю это благом(писал уже об этом как-то),что я мир спасаю.И это ведь реальные случаи,которые встречаются..А я про то что есть факт убийства(как есть другие факты)и он считается не благим априори,независимо от суждений и восприятия субъектов.То есть определённый закон.Причем случайное убийство не несёт негатива,а волевое несет,даже если благие намерения.Соответственно воля существа-убийство-неблагая карма.То есть любое намеренное убийство не поощряется,что странно,потому что это никем не установленный закон....Отвечайте когда посчитаете нужным)перечитывал и параллельно читал на этот счёт статьи в интернете)объяснений для себя я не увидел.


Я думаю это некая социальная адаптация буддийской философии, т.к. общества, в которых поощрялось бы убийство долго не существуют.
А социальный и философский уровень это совершенно разные точки зрения.

----------


## Денис К

> Безличностный закон потому и безличностный, что не опирается на чье-то субъективное восприятие. Если кто-то думает, что его не стукнет током, когда он сунет пальцы в розетку, а он почувствует прилив сил, то безличностная физика все равно его долбанет, вне зависимости от восприятия конкретного субъекта. Незнание камма-нияма не освобождает от его воздействия.
> Благое/ неблагое - это терминология, сколько можно повторять ) Дхаммы безличны, законы причины и следствия - безличны. "Я", мужчина, женщина, собака, дерево - это концепты и термины. На уровне параматтха есть только дхаммы. Вы же оцениваете реальность на уровне самутти, потому и не понимаете.


Так это не мое суждение,а общечеловеческое.Поэтому и странно,собственно.Больше похоже на человеческую выдумку,вот и все.А особенно если мы почитаем описание адов,выше скинул одно.Детский сад штаны на лямках.Нуууу явное наказание)О чем вообще спор???

----------


## Йен

> Так это не мое суждение,а общечеловеческое.Поэтому и странно,собственно.Больше похоже на человеческую выдумку,вот и все.А особенно если мы почитаем описание адов,выше скинул одно.Детский сад штаны на лямках.Нуууу явное наказание)О чем вообще спор???


 Это суждение общее для тех, кто цепляется за идею о существовании некоего постоянного "я", личности. Тогда как буддийская практика позволяет открыть реальность безличную. 
Когда нет идеи о личности, то и "винить/наказывать" некого, это просто концепт ума. 
Сутты Будда давал людям различного уровня развития, тем, кто не дорос до надмирского знания и понимал только красочные "ужастики" уровня относительной реальности, он мог такие описания адов продемонстрировать. Вы же не будете учить пятилетнего ребенка алгебре и началам анализа.

----------


## Фил

> Детский сад штаны на лямках.


Именно!  :Smilie: 
У Цонкапы это все описано с большим юмором, все эти железные листы, собаки с алмазными зубами, молотилки.
Но раз Вы из детского сады вышли, двигайтесь дальше!

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так это все субъективно.А если в моем больном уме счастье когда я кого-то мучаю???И я стремлюсь удержать это состояние.А если допустим я убийца но считаю это благом(писал уже об этом как-то),что я мир спасаю.И это ведь реальные случаи,которые встречаются..А я про то что есть факт убийства(как есть другие факты)и он считается не благим априори,независимо от суждений и восприятия субъектов.То есть определённый закон.Причем случайное убийство не несёт негатива,а волевое несет,даже если благие намерения.Соответственно воля существа-убийство-неблагая карма.То есть любое намеренное убийство не поощряется,что странно,потому что это никем не установленный закон....Отвечайте когда посчитаете нужным)перечитывал и параллельно читал на этот счёт статьи в интернете)объяснений для себя я не увидел.


Всё субъективно. То что называется "объективным" есть лишь набор общих субъективных представлений принятым большинством субьектов группы.

Вы в Ваших рассуждениях пытаетесь какраз судить о том что принято там, принято сям, принято где то ещё инде  :Smilie: 
Говорите лишь о действиях физических\телестных полностью игнорируете действия умственной категории, тоесть вообще не то что не говорите о буддийском понятии карма, но и ( к сожалению но факт) даже не можете это понять. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Попытка уйти сейчас в конкретику ничего не даст. Так всё наше понимание базируется на определённых мировоззренческий уровнях классификаций понятий, напр.: 
то что волк это животное - очевидный факт, благодаря тому что в мировоззрении присутствует понятие более высшей категории _животные_ , которое как охватывает и волка  и другие формы жизни этой категории, так и присуще всем этим формам (как то: волк животное, корова животное, собака животное и можно на любую форму жизни этой категории сказать и просто - животное, и это также будет правильно)
или
то что дуб это дерево - очевидный факт, благодаря тому что в мировоззрении присутствует понятие более высшей категории _деревья_, которое как охватывает и дуб  и другие формы жизни этой категории, так и присуще всем этим формам (как то: дуб дерево, берёза дерево, ель дерево и можно на любую форму жизни этой категории сказать и просто - дерево, и это также будет правильно)

Также в Вашем мировоззрении присутствуют и понятия категорий, такие которые _неживотные_ и _недеревья_.
И также присутствуют более высшие категории понятий, такие которые и животных и деревья, и те другие категории, и те и те категории, и такие вышие категории не только охватывают свои ниженаходящиеся категории но и присущи им.

Все мы так воспринимаем и описываем реальность - понятиями и категориями собственного мировоззрения. По другому просто невозможно.

И вот представьте :Wink:  и поймите, что есть и другие мировоззрения не только Ваше. 
И они воспринимают и описывают туже реальность, что и Ваше. Но понятия, структура и классификации у них - иные, чем в Вашем мировоззрении.

И вот Вы пытаетесь их понять.
*А что для этого нужно сделать ?*

((П.с. в виде небольшого довесочка к этому сообщению. Не знаю, какая в Вашем личном мировоззрении категория является самой высшей, такой, чтоб охватывала всё и присуща всему(может такой у Вас и нет, так как есть мировоззрения где несколько высших конечных понятий категорий, а более высшей и всеохватывающей и всем ниженаходящимся присущей - нет), но вот в буддизме самая высшая категория всё охватывающая и всему присущая, это - анатма ( ≈ ненеделимость, ненезависимость, несамо(существующее))
(п.с.п. Очень бы хотелось, чтобы Вы обдумали и попытались дать ответ (в первую очередь себе) на выделенный жирным вопрос. Ну и естественно надеюсь, что мне удалось  ясно донести и вообщем то о чём написал.))

----------

Фил (25.12.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> И да, надо ещё один Ваш ляп подправить.


Откуда -- "ещё один", если до сих ни одного ляпа у меня Вы даже не выявили, а не то, чтоб исправили? : ) Это одно.
Второе: "подправить" = это "поправить немного", Вы же здесь пытаетесь доказать обратное, т.е. не подправляете, а опровергаете.
Стало быть, плохо знаете родной язык, уж не говоря, что не чувствуете его, к чему я до сих пор не придирался...




> Материя как вещ-во, из которого состоят физ. тела, и материя как ткань - это не омонимы. А семантическое поле слова _материя_ в русском языке. 
> Так  слово материя в русском языке используется в значениях:
> 1 объективная реальность, содержимое пространства, одна из основных категорий физики и философии, объект изучения науки.
> 2 тема, предмет разговора
> 3 материал; состав ткани; ткань


(В этом периоде -- ворох стилистических огрехов, но не буду...)
Да, слово "материя" в синонимич. смысле может иметь и значение "ткань".
Но в силу своей контекстозависимости в разных контекстах оно приобретает разный смысл или разные значения. Т.о. "материя" и "ткань" становятся омонимами.

Слово вообще живёт только в контексте, чего, как правило, не знают человеки, никогда всерьёз не занимавшиеся переводами с других языков и потому теряющиеся от того, что в простом предложении у одного слова -- пять значений, у второго -- добрый десяток, а у третьего значений -- на неск. страниц. А есть ведь и сложносочинённые предложения!..
(Это -- о ваших с Филом жалобах на непереводимость древних текстов. : )




> Язык не только чувствовать надо, а и знать. Как тот с которого переводите, так и тот на который переводите.


Можно знать язык, но не чувствовать его. Наоборот же -- практически не бывает.
Потому что касается создателей (переводчика и редактора) локально проанализированного ранее перевода, я не собирался утверждать, будто они не знают языка. Показал лишь, что они его не чувствуют. 
Впрочем, это заурядное явление: в мире есть очень мало пишущих, тонко чувствующих родной язык. Таких именуют мастерами лит. стиля (в русском это, к примеру, Гоголь, Булгаков, Вен. Ерофеев и даже -- Пелевин... : ).




> А то много чего *на чувствовать* можно.


Опять ошибка: "начувствовать" пишется слитно. По аналогии, к примеру, с _нагадать, надумать, натворить_.




> Сочувствую.


В смысле? И -- кому, и в чём? : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> А у вас всё верно в рассуждении, ибо в Ламриме карма т.н. "ввергающая" (в локу)- формируется как раз и "привычными тенденциями" и "последним перед смертью- самым мощным устремлением" и случайными факторами.. Так что за "убийство" - не 100 % Ад, а как фишка ляжет.. (но всё равно сия карма "затаится и проявится когда-то", да- же при "не Адской участи.


Проявится -- если успеет. : )
При этом есть нюансы, озвученные Благословенным: см. Лонапхала сутту.
Однако в безначальной череде перерождений у больш-ва существ накоплено столько неблагих деяний, что искать среди них благие -- что иголку в стоге...

----------

Дубинин (25.12.2017)

----------


## Балдинг

Здравствуйте, Владимир Николаевич,
Sorry very much, несколько интересных наблюдений со стороны, не по содержанию, а "по порядку ведения".

1.



> Вы видать не поняли, что я с Вами не спорю, чтоб чтото рассматривать. А просто пишу о буддизме таком как он есть и о том что в нём есть и как.


Излишне сильное замечание. Претензия на объективную Истину.

2.



> Касательно качества перевода на русский язык текста по абхидхамме, на который я сослался, у меня нет оснований не доверять переводчику который пять лет учился на факультете по абхидхамме Саядо Нандамалабхивамсы в Бирме. И плюс преподавал абхидхамму в Бирме и  Тайе, и имеет награды правительства Таиланда за вклад  в распространение буддизма.


Негодный прием ведения дискуссии 1 -- довод к авторитету.

2.



> А вот сомнение в правильности переводов и понимании доморощенных буддистов самоучек, особенно пытающихся учить других под видом буддизма неизвестно чему - есть, и я это не скрываю.


Негодный прием ведения дискуссии 2 -- довод к личности оппонента.
С отягчающим признаком -- попытка унижения личности оппонента (довод к эмоции, но не к разуму).

Спасибо

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Откуда -- "ещё один", ... )


Вы написали:



> материя как вещ-во, из которого состоят физ. тела, и материя как ткань (не только кус её), из которой шьют, -- не более чем омонимы.


Это не так. Это не омонимы.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Ещё один, отсюда. 
Вы также писали:



> Ведь рупа -- это именно форма (внешнее очертание, фигура, наружность),


Это также не так. 
Значение слова рупа это: и форма, и цвет, и образ, и воспринимаемое органами восприятия, и материя
------------------------------------------------------------
Хватит двух ?

----------


## Шуньяананда

все же в понятие "рупа" входит ошибка восприятия привязанностью,сострадательный залог.В этом смысл позиции О.Розенберга о рупа как вызывающее чувственную иллюзию всеми цветами радуги!!Связывание рупой.чувственное как категория
в коннотации к названию темы именно развитие разнообразия озабоченности чувственным приводят к ошибке лока.
идет развитие -перемешивание и сложность наращивает ошибки и страдания...
то есть чувственный спектр какой то вещи ,вполне дхармический.я бы добавил, это такая форма,которая иллюзорна и за которой подразумевается эволюционирующее в небытие сущность..
http://www.psylib.org.ua/books/rozeo02/txt10.htm

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы написали:
> 
> Это не так. Это не омонимы.


Объяснял же: слова, имеющие одинаковое написание, но разные по смыслу -- о-мо-ни-мы. : ))




> Вы также писали:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Ведь рупа -- это именно форма (внешнее очертание, фигура, наружность),
> 			
> 		
> ...


*Не заметили, что уже согласились, что рупа -- именно форма (каковою являются и образ/фигура, и внешнее очертание/наружность), как и было сказано?*

Что касается _цвет_ -- это, насколько знаю, только в тиб. буддизме, где вообще встречаются странности с переводом санскр. слов/терминов.

А вот перевода _рупа_ как "материя" -- не встречал. Тоже тиб. эксклюзив? 
При этом в санскр.-англ. или пали-англ. словарях такого значения для _рупа_ нету.
Я лично проверял. Найдёте -- надо найти, раз так упёрто настаиваете! -- предъяви'те.




> Хватит двух ?


Два -- перебор, ибо правильный счёт -- ни одного... %)

И на этом прения по рупе я закончил. 
А с Вас -- названая выше предъява : ). Прочее -- не считается.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Объяснял же: слова, имеющие одинаковое написание, но разные по смыслу -- о-мо-ни-мы. : ))
> 
> 
> [.


В языкознании различают омонимию и полисимию. 
Возможно в программе русского языка средней школы и технических вузов этому не учат, но _материя_ это классический пример полисимии.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> *Не заметили, что уже согласились, что рупа -- именно форма (каковою являются и образ/фигура, и внешнее очертание/наружность), как и было сказано?*
> 
> Что касается _цвет_ -- это, насколько знаю, только в тиб. буддизме, где вообще встречаются странности с переводом санскр. слов/терминов.
> 
> А вот перевода _рупа_ как "материя" -- не встречал. Тоже тиб. эксклюзив? 
> При этом в санскр.-англ. или пали-англ. словарях такого значения для _рупа_ нету.
> Я лично проверял. Найдёте -- надо найти, раз так упёрто настаиваете! -- предъяви'те.
> 
> .


Что значит согласился, Вы хоть моё сообщение с которым сразу спорить начали прочли ?



> То что рупа переводят - форма, это слишком узкое значение. Так например кусок ткани также называется - материя, но сам термин материя шире. Так и рупа может и означать цвет или образ, но сам термин рупа шире.


Где же это я отрицал, что рупа имеет в том числе и значение форма ?
И следующее сообщение, которое также Денису К, с  которым о буддизме и общаюсь, также не читали:



> Семантическое поле слова рупа обширно, и охватывает в том числе и такие значения, как - цвет, форма, образ, воспринимаемое органами восприятия, физическое, материя, .... .


Значение рупа - цвет, это вообще классика, например в вайшешике:
चक्षुर्मात्रग्राह्यो गुणो रूपम् ।
तच्च शुक्लनीलपीतरक्तहरितकपिशचिन्न
भेदात्सप्तविधम्
Справитесь же с переводом.

Где можете найти  значения рупа-материя, написал уже:
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post801765
В том числе и в традиционном буддизме Тхеравады:
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post801783

Ссылку на полную Типитака дать где тексты бйакарана есть.
Вот:
http://www.tipitaka.org/romn/
Там в подразделах анйа.
Там же можете найти и все традиционные значения дхату бодх, и как оно применяется к Будде.

Про Ваши пали-англ. словари ничего не скажу, не пользовался, отзывов не слышал.
А о качестве и пригодности тех санскр.-англ словарей, что пользуетесь, Вам уже писали на форуме знающие люди. Полностью с теми людьми согласен.

----------


## Юй Кан

> В языкознании различают омонимию и полисимию. 
> Возможно в программе русского языка средней школы и технических вузов этому не учат, но _материя_ это классический пример полисимии.


В русском языке нет слова "полисимия"...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.12.2017)

----------


## Денис К

> Без мозга нет человеческой личности (то что принято так называть).
> А вот есть или нет сознание у растений или камней - это вопрос открытый.
> Как я уже упоминал, Тимирязев считал возможным наличие сознания у растений, а Циолковский - у атомов.
> 
> Больцмановский мозг


Ну это странно.С растениями ещё куда ни шло,но атомы)Тогда сознание должно быть и у фундаментальных частиц.Или у фотона.Ну это странно,не знаю что написать)))

----------


## Денис К

> Ну вот попробуйте с позиции  большинства (которому пофиг) понять, почему до другого существа в аду - пофиг, а до другого существа, которое проснется завтра утром - нет.
> Наверное потому что смерть, ад - это все не скоро будет?
> Так чем смерть ближе, тем все более и более не-пофиг становится.
> 
> Мне тоже когда было 5 лет, как-то пофиг было на 25 летнего "старика".


На самом деле не так)Никому не пофиг на себя через 10/20/30 лет.Скорее наоборот большинство людей волнуется за своё будущее и переживает от неопределённости.Иначе бы никто не копил деньги,не планировал,не ставил задач,не цеплялся за стабильную работу или например не гадал о будущем  :Smilie:  и т.д.-а мы видим что все ищут стабильности из-за страха перед будущем.Просто некоторые надеются на авось,как-нибудь проканает,а кто-то нет...И ада люди боятся(ну кто верит)из-за того что страдания обещаны именно им-а не другому(новому)существу.

----------


## Денис К

> Я думаю это некая социальная адаптация буддийской философии, т.к. общества, в которых поощрялось бы убийство долго не существуют.
> А социальный и философский уровень это совершенно разные точки зрения.


Это скользкая дорожка вступив на которую вы уже не будете понимать что ложь(социальная адаптация) а что нет))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В языкознании различают омонимию и полисимию. 
> Возможно в программе русского языка средней школы и технических вузов этому не учат, но _материя_ это классический пример полисимии.





> В русском языке нет слова "полисимия"...


Да конечно  :Smilie: 

Полисемия.

----------


## Денис К

> Это суждение общее для тех, кто цепляется за идею о существовании некоего постоянного "я", личности. Тогда как буддийская практика позволяет открыть реальность безличную. 
> Когда нет идеи о личности, то и "винить/наказывать" некого, это просто концепт ума. 
> Сутты Будда давал людям различного уровня развития, тем, кто не дорос до надмирского знания и понимал только красочные "ужастики" уровня относительной реальности, он мог такие описания адов продемонстрировать. Вы же не будете учить пятилетнего ребенка алгебре и началам анализа.


Тоже самое,в таком случае вы просто подгоняете учение под себя,выцепляя одно(удобное для вас)как истину в надмирском понимании,а другое считая сказками для крестьян.Скользкая дорожка повторюсь...А по первому)Идеи наказывать нет,а наказание есть,допустим безличностный  процесс «подобное притягивает подобное» не притягивает зеркально подобное,тогда это уже будет наказание либо поощрение..а здесь именно зеркало,поэтому я пишу о оценочном суждении

----------


## Юй Кан

> Что значит согласился, Вы хоть моё сообщение с которым сразу спорить начали прочли ?
> Где же это я отрицал, что рупа имеет в том числе и значение форма ?


У меня не было утверждение, будто Вы отрицали значение "форма", *настаивая на наиболее предпочтительном варианте "материя" (и ставя его, по сути, на первое место)*.
И вот полный фрагмент из Вашего поста, с которого начался спор... Зачем Вы его урезали, цитируя?



> *В буддизме есть понятие материя, это - рупа.*
> То что рупа переводят - форма, это слишком узкое значение. Так например кусок ткани также называется -_ материя_, но сам термин _материя_ шире. Так и _рупа_ может и означать  цвет или образ, но сам термин _рупа_ шире.





> Значение рупа - цвет, это вообще классика, например в вайшешике:
> चक्षुर्मात्रग्राह्यो गुणो रूपम् ।
> तच्च शुक्लनीलपीतरक्तहरितकपिशचिन्न
> भेदात्सप्तविधम्


Каким боком к буддизму вайшешика?
Изначально ведь речь шла о буддизме: см. полную цитату выше, где это выделил жирным.




> Где можете найти  значения рупа-материя, написал уже:
> https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post801765
> В том числе и в традиционном буддизме Тхеравады:
> https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post801783
> 
> Ссылку на полную Типитака дать где тексты бйакарана есть.
> Вот:
> http://www.tipitaka.org/romn/
> Там в подразделах анйа.


Ещё раз (сколько можно? %), более детально...
Меня не интересуют списки иноязычных текстов в которых, якобы, встречается *будд.* термин "рупа" в значении цвет. Убеждён, что если доверить Вам переводы этих текстов, где-нибудь там непременно вместо _рупа_ будет стоять "цвет", просто потому, что хотите любой ценой -- не мытьём, так каканием : ) -- хотя бы раз победить в полемике.
*Меня интересует словарное значение "цвет/color" будд. термина рупа.*




> Про Ваши пали-англ. словари ничего не скажу, не пользовался, отзывов не слышал.


Неправда. Насколько помню, давал Вам (и не только Вам) ссылки на авторитетнейший пали-англ. словарь (The Pali Text Society's Pali-English dictionary), и Вы даже ставили мне за это спасибы. А потом -- перестал давать ссылки, ибо линк Вам уже знаком, вбить же слово латиницей не д.б. проблемой. Есть и ещё вполне авторитетные аналогичные (и даже многоязычный, включая пали) словари... Но Вы же, не будучи переводчиком, ими, мягко говоря : ), практически не интересуетесь.




> А о качестве и пригодности тех санскр.-англ словарей, что пользуетесь, Вам уже писали на форуме знающие люди. Полностью с теми людьми согласен.


От словаря Бхактиведанты я давно отказался. Лет 10-15 назад. : ) А вот несколько прочих, начиная с Монье-Вильямса (на который тоже давал ссылки) и вплоть до словаря буддийского гибридного санскрита (ссылки на него в БФ давал не только я) использую и по сей день.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да конечно 
> 
> Полисемия.


Вот. А теперь -- изучите проблемы различения омонимии и полисемии. Там всё не так просто, как может показаться.

----------


## Фил

> Это скользкая дорожка вступив на которую вы уже не будете понимать что ложь(социальная адаптация) а что нет))


Так проверяется все!

----------


## Фил

> На самом деле не так)Никому не пофиг на себя через 10/20/30 лет.Скорее наоборот большинство людей волнуется за своё будущее и переживает от неопределённости.Иначе бы никто не копил деньги,не планировал,не ставил задач,не цеплялся за стабильную работу или например не гадал о будущем  и т.д.-а мы видим что все ищут стабильности из-за страха перед будущем.Просто некоторые надеются на авось,как-нибудь проканает,а кто-то нет...И ада люди боятся(ну кто верит)из-за того что страдания обещаны именно им-а не другому(новому)существу.


А Вы уверены что большинство копит и чего то планирует? Я вижу контрпримеры, когда покупают в кредит машину не по зубам живя в хрущевке. Большего идиотизма вообразить сложно. Если только продать хрущевку и купить более богаткю комплектацию  :Smilie: 

Не говоря уже о постигших дзен алкашах, которые берут взаймы 300 рублей не представляя как будут их возвращать. 

Это же зануды только копят и планируют.

Серьезно, кто нибудь из студентов откладывает деньги себе на пенсию?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.12.2017)

----------


## Денис К

> Всё субъективно. То что называется "объективным" есть лишь набор общих субъективных представлений принятым большинством субьектов группы.
> 
> Вы в Ваших рассуждениях пытаетесь какраз судить о том что принято там, принято сям, принято где то ещё инде 
> Говорите лишь о действиях физических\телестных полностью игнорируете действия умственной категории, тоесть вообще не то что не говорите о буддийском понятии карма, но и ( к сожалению но факт) даже не можете это понять. 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Попытка уйти сейчас в конкретику ничего не даст. Так всё наше понимание базируется на определённых мировоззренческий уровнях классификаций понятий, напр.: 
> то что волк это животное - очевидный факт, благодаря тому что в мировоззрении присутствует понятие более высшей категории _животные_ , которое как охватывает и волка  и другие формы жизни этой категории, так и присуще всем этим формам (как то: волк животное, корова животное, собака животное и можно на любую форму жизни этой категории сказать и просто - животное, и это также будет правильно)
> или
> то что дуб это дерево - очевидный факт, благодаря тому что в мировоззрении присутствует понятие более высшей категории _деревья_, которое как охватывает и дуб  и другие формы жизни этой категории, так и присуще всем этим формам (как то: дуб дерево, берёза дерево, ель дерево и можно на любую форму жизни этой категории сказать и просто - дерево, и это также будет правильно)
> ...


Смысл вообще не в этом(Я пишу о классификации именно в буддизме,умственное никуда не отбрасываю..Хорошо давайте по-другому))Есть факт осознанного убийства.Он ведёт к негативной карме и при определённых(усугубляющих сие действие)обстоятельствах - к перерождению в аду.Это не я придумываю..То есть именно сам пустой  факт это негативная карма,эмоциональная внутренняя окраска его может только усугубить,но не нивелировать.То есть такого не будет что если я считаю убийство благом, буду испытывать положительные эмоции при этом,думать что это хорошо то и из-за всего этого получу позитивную карму..Нет,карма будет в любом случае плохой..А ведь логичней первое.Потому что безличностный закон должен на что-то опираться,логично предположить что на эмоции/мысли и т.д.индивидуального  субъекта(притягивать соответствующий[подобный]мыслям фон),ибо больше не на что.Почему он(он это условно конечно)интерпретирует негативно некий нейтральный факт без соответствующего внутреннего оформления?

----------


## Денис К

> Так проверяется все!


Ничего не проверяется)Как вы проверите,например,рассказы о буддистских(или напрмер христианских)адах?..То есть мы просто исходя из своих нынешних знаний что-то(или все,или ничего)считаем верным ,что-то ложным.А проверить это нельзя,другие вопросы аналогично.

----------


## Денис К

> А Вы уверены что большинство копит и чего то планирует? Я вижу контрпримеры, когда покупают в кредит машину не по зубам живя в хрущевке. Большего идиотизма вообразить сложно. Если только продать хрущевку и купить более богаткю комплектацию 
> 
> Не говоря уже о постигших дзен алкашах, которые берут взаймы 300 рублей не представляя как будут их возвращать. 
> 
> Это же зануды только копят и планируют.
> 
> Серьезно, кто нибудь из студентов откладывает деньги себе на пенсию?


Да нет не уверен))))Разные люди есть,согласен,кто-то да-надеется на авось..Конкретно на старость вряд ли,а на 10-20 лет планируя и подготавливая-такое есть)я просто сам такой с детства,всегда копил деньги на всякий случай,и планировал события вперёд,чтобы не оказаться у разбитого корыта)То есть чтобы в будущем не страдать,а когда это будущее,10-20-100 лет не так важно.И знаю много людей со схожим мировоззрением.Обратных ситуаций также много конечно,не спорю,про большинство я наверно преувеличил.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Смысл вообще не в этом(Я пишу о классификации именно в буддизме,умственное никуда не отбрасываю..Хорошо давайте по-другому))Есть факт осознанного убийства.Он ведёт к негативной карме и при определённых(усугубляющих сие действие)обстоятельствах - к перерождению в аду.Это не я придумываю..То есть именно сам пустой  факт это негативная карма,эмоциональная внутренняя окраска его может только усугубить,но не нивелировать.То есть такого не будет что если я считаю это(убийство)благом, буду испытывать положительные эмоции-думать что это хорошо и поэтому  получу позитивную карму..Нет,карма будет в любом случае плохой..А ведь логичней первое.Потому что безличностный закон должен на что-то опираться,логично предположить что на эмоции/мысли и т.д.индивидуального  субъекта(притягивать соответствующий мыслям фон),ибо больше не на что.Почему он(он это условно конечно)интерпретирует негативно некий нейтральный факт без соответствующего внутреннего оформления?


Нет. Именно то что умственное, что побуждает к убийству, что происходит в ума в момент убийства, состояние ума по свершившемуся факту убийства и есть, то что в буддизме называется - карма. Это создаст потенцию\тенденцию\привычку\след в уме. 
Вопрос не в том принято считать то или иное действие благом или нет, а в том что в данные момент в уме какое его состояние. 
Благое оно называется по переживанию в уме как благое, приятное, классное, хорошее, позитивное.
Не благое оно называется по переживанию в уме как не благое, не приятное, тягостное, негативное.

Так доброжелательность, тоесть стремление чтобы существо на которое оно направлено, переживало счастье, радость, приятное, благое - это само стремление уже приятное, классное, хорошее, позитивное.
И действия совершаемы с таким состоянием ума создают именно такие соответствующие потенции\тенденции\привычки в уме.
И убить или причинить другой вред, причинить сознательно боль  с таким доброжелательным состоянием ума, это по сути просто нонсенс.
При убийстве это может быть какое угодно состояние - отвержение, злоба, агрессия, пристрастие, алчность, безразличие, глупость, но не доброжелательность. И вот эти состояния они плохие  дурные тягостные страдательные уже чисто по своему переживанию. И это создаст отпечатки\потенции\тенденции\привычки в уме. 
Чтоб было перерождение нарака (ну ад по Вашему) надо чтоб в момент смерти проявились отпечатки\потенции\тенденции\привычки в уме созданные отвержением\гневом\агрессией и вот именно это повлечёт рождение нараком. А вот совершённое убийство под именно отвержением\гневом\агрессией  это будет усиливающим фактором, а не наоборот как Вы написали.

Если же убийство совершено под влиянием пристрастия\алчности\жадности, и этот сильный отпечаток\потенция\тенденция\привычка всплывёт в момент смерти в уме, это будет рождением претой. И причина здесь умственная, а факт сознательного совершённого действия убийства отпечатавшийся в ума - усиливающий умственный фактор.

Если же убийство совершено под влиянием притупленности\замешательства\сумбурности мышления, и этот сильный отпечаток\потенция\тенденция\привычка всплывёт в момент смерти в уме, это будет рождением животным.

А если чтото совершается вообще никак умственное не за действуя, например слепой идя давит насекомых, то и вообще никакой кармы не будет.

----------


## Денис К

> Нет. Именно то что умственное, что побуждает к убийству, что происходит в ума в момент убийства, состояние ума по свершившемуся факту убийства и есть, то что в буддизме называется - карма. Это создаст потенцию\тенденцию\привычку\след в уме. 
> Вопрос не в том принято считать то или иное действие благом или нет, а в том что в данные момент в уме какое его состояние. 
> Благое оно называется по переживанию в уме как благое, приятное, классное, хорошее, позитивное.
> Не благое оно называется по переживанию в уме как не благое, не приятное, тягостное, негативное.
> 
> Так доброжелательность, тоесть стремление чтобы существо на которое оно направлено, переживало счастье, радость, приятное, благое - это само стремление уже приятное, классное, хорошее, позитивное.
> И действия совершаемы с таким состоянием ума создают именно такие соответствующие потенции\тенденции\привычки в уме.
> И убить или причинить другой вред, причинить сознательно боль  с таким доброжелательным состоянием ума, это по сути просто нонсенс.
> При убийстве это может быть какое угодно состояние - отвержение, злоба, агрессия, пристрастие, алчность, безразличие, глупость, но не доброжелательность. И вот эти состояния они плохие  дурные тягостные страдательные уже чисто по своему переживанию. И это создаст отпечатки\потенции\тенденции\привычки в уме. 
> ...


Вот этого ответа я и ждал))Благодарю))В итоге мы приходим к тому что именно состояние ума является основополагающим в получаемом следствии некоего действия(в данном случае убийства),то есть обобщено «подобное притягивает подобное»,ну типо подобные вибрации)..Только дело в том что причинить вред с доброжелательными мыслями это вовсе не нонсенс.Это нонсенс в рамках известной(и внушаемой)нам с детства морали.Нет никакой тенденции в уме принимать убийство(или любое другое типо негативное явление) за тягостное/негативное либо какое-либо другое впечатление.Если мы воспитаем ребёнка с малых лет с мыслями о том что убивая кого-то(не важно кого)он делает благое(спасает мир или других людей,да что угодно),либо допустим нейтральное(то есть это абсолютно нормально-в этом нет ничего плохого),то никаких страданий и горестных впечатлений он испытывать не будет соответсвеннно и получать соответствующую этим впечатлениям карму он не будет,вернее будет,но она не будет негативной..Собственно даже  необязательно воспитывать таким образом человека специально,в жизни мы не особо видим что какой-нибудь мясник особо парится за жизнь убиваемых им животных,просто нейтрально режет им горло.Кто не может этого просто не делают.Для всяких садистов так вообще мучения жертвы вызывают в уме положительные/приятные потенции/тенденции/привычки,если вы пообщаетесь с серийными маньяками то увидите что они не считают что делают что-то плохое..Собственно вот об этом и была речь с моей стороны)Согласны ли вы с этим рассуждениями?По-моему это очевидно.

----------


## Йен

> Вот этого ответа я и ждал))Благодарю))В итоге мы приходим к тому что именно состояние ума является основополагающим в получаемом следствии некоего действия(в данном случае убийства),то есть обобщено «подобное притягивает подобное»,ну типо подобные вибрации)..Только дело в том что причинить вред с доброжелательными мыслями это вовсе не нонсенс.Это нонсенс в рамках известной(и внушаемой)нам с детства морали.Нет никакой тенденции в уме принимать убийство(или любое другое типо негативное явление) за тягостное/негативное либо какое-либо другое впечатление.Если мы воспитаем ребёнка с малых лет с мыслями о том что убивая кого-то(не важно кого)он делает благое(спасает мир или других людей,да что угодно),либо допустим нейтральное(то есть это абсолютно нормально-в этом нет ничего плохого),то никаких страданий и горестных впечатлений он испытывать не будет соответсвеннно и получать соответствующую этим впечатлениям карму он не будет,вернее будет,но она не будет негативной..Собственно даже  необязательно воспитывать таким образом человека специально,в жизни мы не особо видим что какой-нибудь мясник особо не парится за жизнь убиваемых им животных,просто нейтрально режет им горло.Кто не может этого просто не делают.Для всяких садистов так вообще мучения жертвы вызывают в уме положительные/приятные потенции/тенденции/привычки,если вы пообщаетесь с серийными маньяками то увидите что они не считают что делают что-то плохое..Собственно вот об этом и была речь с моей стороны)Согласны ли вы с этим рассуждениями?По-моему это очевидно.


Еще раз, намеренное насилие можно совершить только с неблагими состояниями ума. Остальное - ваши фантазии.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.12.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Еще раз, намеренное насилие можно совершить только с неблагими состояниями ума. Остальное - ваши фантазии.


А кстати вопрос: действия хирурга, который делает манипуляции без наркоза или травматолога? Внешне не отличаются от действий мясника, но это же не насилие? Эвтназия?
Т.е. понятие "насилие" это именно состояние ума, иначе это будет не "убийство", а "причинение смерти"?
Вот о чем речь идет, я так понимаю.


И наоборот, убийство с помощью набора для эвтаназии (казнь) убийством быть не перестает.

----------

Денис К (26.12.2017), Шуньяананда (26.12.2017)

----------


## Фил

Но как Топпер в таких случаях говорил "камма будет черно-белая"  :Smilie: 

Тут правда возникает вопрос: с какой целью интересуетесь? Убили кого нибудь уже или смерть причинили?  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

Денис, если Вы с целью застолбить место в раю, то дело в том, что если надо будет другу ногу отпилить придавленную, или злодея застрелить, то Вас мало будет интересовать, куда Вы после этого попадете. Вам ад раем будет  :Smilie: 

Что после такого испугаетесь собак с алмазными зубами?

----------


## Фил

В теме "на самокате" вспомнили миф об Орфее.
Так вот у него такое внутреннее состояние было, что ему параллельно было и ад, и Харон, и  фурии, и сам Аид, а Цербер от шпица мало отличался. А ад то был серьезный,  не хуже чем в Ламриме. А второй раз он туда вообще с радостью пошел, а перед этим его не пускали, он ломился неоднократно  :Smilie: 


Займитесь музыкой, как Сократ!

----------


## Йен

> А кстати вопрос: действия хирурга, который делает манипуляции без наркоза или травматолога? Внешне не отличаются от действий мясника, но это же не насилие? Эвтназия?
> Т.е. понятие "насилие" это именно состояние ума, иначе это будет не "убийство", а "причинение смерти"?
> Вот о чем речь идет, я так понимаю.
> 
> 
> И наоборот, убийство с помощью набора для эвтаназии (казнь) убийством быть не перестает.



Надо всегда конкретный случай рассматривать - какие ментальные факторы совозникают в этот момент. Такая и камма будет. Насилие всегда основывается на неблагих. 
Но, например, гнев и дружелюбие не могут совозникать совместно. Поэтому памятование о метта уничтожает злобу.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.12.2017), Фил (26.12.2017)

----------


## Йен

> будд.[/B] термин "рупа" в значении цвет. Убеждён, что если доверить Вам переводы этих текстов, где-нибудь там непременно вместо _рупа_ будет стоять "цвет", просто потому, что хотите любой ценой -- не мытьём, так каканием : ) -- хотя бы
> [B]Меня интересует словарное значение "цвет/color" будд. термина _рупа_


В Абхидхамме видимая форма или цвет (ваннья) относится к упада-рупа, производным от первичных маха бхута элементов. Класс рупа - это четыре первичные маха бхута и 24 вторичные, производные от них элементы.

----------

Шуньяананда (26.12.2017)

----------


## Денис К

> Еще раз, намеренное насилие можно совершить только с неблагими состояниями ума. Остальное - ваши фантазии.


Абсолютно неверное утверждение..Я могу много примеров привести..и написал выше,например человек,который курицам головы режет по работе.Нет у него негативных мыслей(злости и т.д.)на их счёт,и чувства вины нет(иначе он был таким не занимался),они считают это нормальным и естественным,курица родилась для того чтобы попасть на стол человеку)Маньяки далеко не всегда испытывают чувство злости по отношению к жертве..А есть ещё ветеринары или врачи ,которые усыпляют тяжелобольных животных или людей.В первый раз им будет тяжело,а дальше они будут понимать что наоборот облегчают участь больных,поэтому даже чувства горечи не будет,только механическая привычка.

----------


## Йен

> Абсолютно неверное утверждение..Я могу много примеров привести..и написал выше,например человек,который курицам головы режет по работе.Нет у него негативных мыслей(злости и т.д.)на их счёт,и чувства вины нет(иначе он был таким не занимался),они считают это нормальным и естественным,курица родилась для того чтобы попасть на стол человеку)Маньяки далеко не всегда испытывают чувство злости по отношению к жертве..А есть ещё ветеринары или врачи ,которые усыпляют тяжелобольных животных или людей.В первый раз им будет тяжело,а дальше они будут понимать что наоборот облегчают участь больных,поэтому даже чувства горечи не будет,только механическая привычка.


Я не собираюсь спорить с вашим нынешним уровнем знаний в буддизме, это бесполезно, так как вы мыслите в другой плоскости. Случаи перерождения конкретнеых мясников описаны в книгах по действию каммы, там же подробно расписаны ментальные факторы возникающие у них в процессе убийства животных. Если интересно - прочитаете.

----------


## Денис К

> Но как Топпер в таких случаях говорил "камма будет черно-белая" 
> 
> Тут правда возникает вопрос: с какой целью интересуетесь? Убили кого нибудь уже или смерть причинили?


)))Нееет))я просто интересуюсь)никого убивать не приходилось..Ну только насекомых.В этом каюсь))..А насчёт ситуаций где может быть убийство то понять что ты сделаешь в этом случае можно только в этот самый страшный  момент)))

----------

Фил (26.12.2017)

----------


## Денис К

> Я не собираюсь спорить с вашим нынешним уровнем знаний в буддизме, это бесполезно, так как вы мыслите в другой плоскости. Случаи перерождения конкретнеых мясников описаны в книгах по действию каммы, там же подробно расписаны ментальные факторы возникающие у них в процессе убийства животных. Если интересно - прочитаете.


Фиг с этими мясниками,есть куча других интересных персонажей у которых при насилии нет эмоционального подтекста,либо есть,но позитивный,либо нейтральный,но хорошо я понял вас..Ну и если вы советуете что-то почитать то тогда желательно дать ссылку на соответствующий текст,ну или хотя бы на название,это все упростило бы))

----------


## Йен

> Ну и если вы советуете что-то почитать то тогда желательно дать ссылку на соответствующий текст,ну или хотя бы на название,это все упростило бы))


Па Аук Саядо "Действие каммы", на форуме где-то не так давно ссылку выкладывали на полный перевод.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.12.2017), Денис К (26.12.2017)

----------


## Денис К

Читаю я эту ☝️ книгу,и вопросов только больше становится ))))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот этого ответа я и ждал))Благодарю))В итоге мы приходим к тому что именно состояние ума является основополагающим в получаемом следствии некоего действия(в данном случае убийства),то есть обобщено «подобное притягивает подобное»,ну типо подобные вибрации)..Только дело в том что причинить вред с доброжелательными мыслями это вовсе не нонсенс.Это нонсенс в рамках известной(и внушаемой)нам с детства морали.Нет никакой тенденции в уме принимать убийство(или любое другое типо негативное явление) за тягостное/негативное либо какое-либо другое впечатление.Если мы воспитаем ребёнка с малых лет с мыслями о том что убивая кого-то(не важно кого)он делает благое(спасает мир или других людей,да что угодно),либо допустим нейтральное(то есть это абсолютно нормально-в этом нет ничего плохого),то никаких страданий и горестных впечатлений он испытывать не будет соответсвеннно и получать соответствующую этим впечатлениям карму он не будет,вернее будет,но она не будет негативной..Собственно даже  необязательно воспитывать таким образом человека специально,в жизни мы не особо видим что какой-нибудь мясник особо парится за жизнь убиваемых им животных,просто нейтрально режет им горло.Кто не может этого просто не делают.Для всяких садистов так вообще мучения жертвы вызывают в уме положительные/приятные потенции/тенденции/привычки,если вы пообщаетесь с серийными маньяками то увидите что они не считают что делают что-то плохое..Собственно вот об этом и была речь с моей стороны)Согласны ли вы с этим рассуждениями?По-моему это очевидно.


Нет. Не притягивает. А результат последующего переживания подобен предыдущим накопленным привычкам\тенденциям\потенциям в уме.
Вы путаете буддийские учения о карме и перерождении, которые неразрывно связаны с буддийским пониманием функционирования ума и социальные общественные нормы и порядки касаемые лишь одной жизни и различных социальных понятий и институций.

Снова нет. Это у Вас чисто теория и досужие размышления. И здесь уже Вам посоветую пообщаться с людьми которым доводилось убивать. В первую очередь не с маньяками, а хотябы с людьми прошедшими войну или работающими в силовых структурах. Пообщаться в откровенном разговоре. Маньяки это уже более тяжкий случай и та параноя что они переживают это и есть наиболее близкое по подобию к тому, что в буддизме имеется ввиду под названием ада. Это же касается и других тяжёлых параноидальных состояний ума.

Также у Вас просто непонимание того, что в буддизме называется майтри\метта, смешивание этого с другими состояниями ума и принятие за доброжелательность нечто иное. Доброжелательность вэто конкретное состояние ума, а не то что ктото  что угодно захочет так называть.
В буддизме очень чётко учатся на практике выделять состояние именно доброжелательного ума, отличать доброжелательность сначала от противоположностей (а и такое сплошь и рядом встречается), а затем и с якобы похожими состояниями ума(которые вот караз в силу воспитания и обычаем того или иного общества принимаются также за майтри\метта и с этим смешиваются).
Чтоб понять это, то надо хоть попробовать позаниматься  по буддийским методам работы с умом под правильным руководством. И тогда поймёте, что то что пишите - это нонсенс.
В принципе для этого не обязательно быть буддистом, а уже можно и просто использовать наработки западных ученых различных университетов США, Англии, Австралии и других занимающихся передовыми исследованиями в области психологии и работы с различными аспектами ума. 
И данные научные методики и разработки на основе буддийских методов работы с умом, апробируются также и в среде арестантов, убийц с пожизненными строкам отбывающих наказание в тюрьмах Америки и Европы. И вот то что Вам написал выше, это всё вполне подтверждается людьми непосредственно на практике работающими с убийцами. А Вы мне извините предлагаете некие свои домыслы  :Smilie:  Буддизм это практичное учение, где всё проверяется и апробируется на практике, в работе со своим умом.
А сами то общались с убийцами и маньяками ?
(п.с. познакомьтесь хотя бы с исследованиями психиатров напр. Чикотило, уверен даже рука потом не подымиться писать о положительных/приятных/привычках переживания опыта в уме маньяков, серийных убийц)

----------

Фил (26.12.2017), Шуньяананда (26.12.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Нет. Не притягивает. А результат последующего переживания подобен предыдущим накопленным привычкам\тенденциям\потенциям в уме.
> Вы путаете буддийские учения о карме и перерождении, которые неразрывно связаны с буддийским пониманием функционирования ума и социальные общественные нормы и порядки касаемые лишь одной жизни и различных социальных понятий и институций.
> 
> Снова нет. Это у Вас чисто теория и досужие размышления. И здесь уже Вам посоветую пообщаться с людьми которым доводилось убивать. В первую очередь не с маньяками, а хотябы с людьми прошедшими войну или работающими в силовых структурах. Пообщаться в откровенном разговоре. Маньяки это уже более тяжкий случай и та параноя что они переживают это и есть наиболее близкое по подобию к тому, что в буддизме имеется ввиду под названием ада. Это же касается и других тяжёлых параноидальных состояний ума.
> 
> Также у Вас просто непонимание того, что в буддизме называется майтри\метта, смешивание этого с другими состояниями ума и принятие за доброжелательность нечто иное. Доброжелательность вэто конкретное состояние ума, а не то что ктото  что угодно захочет так называть.
> В буддизме очень чётко учатся на практике выделять состояние именно доброжелательного ума, отличать доброжелательность сначала от противоположностей (а и такое сплошь и рядом встречается), а затем и с якобы похожими состояниями ума(которые вот караз в силу воспитания и обычаем того или иного общества принимаются также за майтри\метта и с этим смешиваются).
> Чтоб понять это, то надо хоть попробовать позаниматься  по буддийским методам работы с умом под правильным руководством. И тогда поймёте, что то что пишите - это нонсенс.
> В принципе для этого не обязательно быть буддистом, а уже можно и просто использовать наработки западных ученых различных университетов США, Англии, Австралии и других занимающихся передовыми исследованиями в области психологии и работы с различными аспектами ума. 
> ...


перчёное и соленое вкуснее и питательнее?имеете ли вы понятие о психической травме,сами то по здорову ли???
Ведь в тибетской медицине принцип"не бери страху больше,чем тебе показывает жизнь"
это ужас,что мы живем во время,когда все показано!!никак к собственному пути не приложимого..

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.12.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> это ужас,что мы живем во время,когда все показано!!никак к собственному пути не приложимого..


Да, ну.
Это время имеет лишь одну уникальность - то что именно мы в нём живём. И эта уникальность важна только лишь - именно нам.
Так в чём уникальность ужаса данного времени ? 
Чему это присуще, с собственной стороны - времени или нам ?  

(п.с. проще: стакан на половину полон или наполовину пуст ? ; ))

----------

Шуньяананда (26.12.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Да, ну.
> Это время имеет лишь одну уникальность - то что именно мы в нём живём. И эта уникальность важна только лишь - именно нам.
> Так в чём уникальность ужаса данного времени ? 
> Чему это присуще, с собственной стороны - времени или нам ?  
> 
> (п.с. проще: стакан на половину полон или наполовину пуст ? ; ))


  уникально,что буддист с большим стажем советует неофиту прочесть что то о Чикатило на ночь глядя,чтоб сподобиться..постмодернизм, когда можно жить в текстах,не частое явление в цепи перерождений!! :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.12.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> В Абхидхамме видимая форма или цвет (ваннья) относится к упада-рупа, производным от первичных маха бхута элементов. Класс рупа - это четыре первичные маха бхута и 24 вторичные, производные от них элементы.


Цитата из англ. версии Абхидхаммы:

135.The body decad (kayadasaka) is composed of the four elements—namely, i. the element of extension (pathavi) ii. the the element of cohesion (apo), iii. the element of heat (tejo), iv. the element of motion (vayo); its four derivatives (upadarupa)—namely, v. colour (vanna) vi. odour (gandha), vii. taste (rasa), viii. nutritive essence (oja), ix. vitality (jivitindriya), and x. body (kaya).
Sex-decad (bhavadasaka) and base-decad (vatthudasaka) also consist of the first nine and sex and seat of consciousness respectively.
From this it is evident that sex is determined by past Kamma at the very conception of the being.
Here kaya means the sensitive part of the body. Sex is not developed at the moment of conception but the potentiality is latent. Neither the heart nor the brain, the supposed seat of consciousness, is developed but the potentiality of the seat is latent.
Если по-русски, то _upadarupa_ = "производные элементы", одним из которых является и цвет (_vanna_).
Т.о. _rupa_ здесь означает "элементы", а не "цвет".
Или я чего-то не понимаю в том, что Вы хотели сказать в ответ на мой вопрос?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> уникально,что буддист с большим стажем советует неофиту прочесть что то о Чикатило *на ночь глядя*,чтоб сподобиться..постмодернизм, когда можно жить в текстах,не частое явление в цепи перерождений!!


Согласен.
Но почему на ночь ? Мы с Вами вроде в одном часовом поясе. Или Вы в данным момент далеко от дома ?
Да и с Санкт-Петербургом разница лишь в час.

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Согласен.
> Но почему на ночь ? Мы с Вами вроде в одном часовом поясе. Или Вы в данным момент далеко от дома ?
> Да и с Санкт-Петербургом разница лишь в час.


о воин,службою живущий
читай устав на сон грядущий

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.12.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Цитата из англ. версии Абхидхаммы:
> 
> 135.The body decad (kayadasaka) is composed of the four elements—namely, i. the element of extension (pathavi) ii. the the element of cohesion (apo), iii. the element of heat (tejo), iv. the element of motion (vayo); its four derivatives (upadarupa)—namely, v. colour (vanna) vi. odour (gandha), vii. taste (rasa), viii. nutritive essence (oja), ix. vitality (jivitindriya), and x. body (kaya).
> Sex-decad (bhavadasaka) and base-decad (vatthudasaka) also consist of the first nine and sex and seat of consciousness respectively.
> From this it is evident that sex is determined by past Kamma at the very conception of the being.
> Here kaya means the sensitive part of the body. Sex is not developed at the moment of conception but the potentiality is latent. Neither the heart nor the brain, the supposed seat of consciousness, is developed but the potentiality of the seat is latent.
> Если по-русски, то _upadarupa_ = "производные элементы", одним из которых является и цвет (_vanna_).
> Т.о. _rupa_ здесь означает "элементы", а не "цвет".
> Или я чего-то не понимаю в том, что Вы хотели сказать в ответ на мой вопрос?



Рупа - это класс физических феноменов, так же как нама - класс ментальных. 
Маха бхута рупа - четыре великих элемента, упада рупа - 24 производных. Они включают в себя гочара рупа - четыре чувственных поля, одно из которых форма или цвет. 
То есть рупой спокойно можно цвет называть, как один из элементов относящих к этому классу, или уточнить, что это производный элемент - упада рупа, или еще более подробно обозвать, как одно из полей гочара рупа, а именно - вання. Смысла придираться нет )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.12.2017), Шуньяананда (26.12.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Рупа - это класс физических феноменов, так же как нама - класс ментальных. 
> Маха бхута рупа - четыре великих элемента, упада рупа - 24 производных. Они включают в себя гочара рупа - четыре чувственных поля, одно из которых форма или цвет. 
> То есть рупой спокойно можно цвет называть, как один из элементов относящих к этому классу, или уточнить, что это производный элемент - упада рупа, или еще более подробно обозвать, как одно из полей гочара рупа, а именно - вання. Смысла придираться нет )


Вашу точку зрения понял, как и то, что полагаете её безупречной, а любые иные -- бессмысленными (для кого, кроме Вас? : ) придирками...
При этом прибегаете к ряду подмен: рупа -- цвет, а *точнее -- производный элемент*, а ещё более подробно можно обозвать (зачем более подробно обзывать, если можно сказать просто, без обзывания?) -- одно из полей...

Мои извинения, но это, невзирая на суровый наставнический тон : ), -- всего лишь лукавые манипуляции дабы подогнать под желаемый ответ, совершенно ненужные в свете простого анализа, исключающего любые усложнения того, что усложнения не требует.

Но если кому-то выраженное более сложно -- понятнее, почему нет?

----------


## sergey

Примеры использования слова "рупа" в двух значениях.
Как "видимое":



> "'Cha bāhirāni āyatanāni veditabbānī'ti – iti kho panetaṃ vuttaṃ kiñcetaṃ paṭicca vuttaṃ?
> *Rūpāyatanaṃ,*
> saddāyatanaṃ,
> gandhāyatanaṃ,
> rasāyatanaṃ,
> phoṭṭhabbāyatanaṃ,
> dhammāyatanaṃ.
> 'Cha bāhirāni āyatanāni veditabbānī'ti – iti yaṃ taṃ vuttaṃ, idametaṃ paṭicca vuttaṃ. Idaṃ dutiyaṃ chakkaṃ.
> 
> ...


Более широкое значение, материальные качества вообще:



> The four great elements, and the form dependent on the four great elements: This is called form.
> 
> Cattāro ca mahābhūtā, catunnaṃ ca mahābhūtānaṃ upādāyarūpaṃ, idaṃ vuccati *rūpaṃ*. 
> https://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipi....002.than.html



Вот раздел из Дхаммасангани (книга Абхидхамма-питаки), посвященный "рупа".
http://www.tipitaka.org/romn/cscd/abh01m.mul2.xml
P.S. В частности, вот параграф, где перечисляются виды производной (упада) рупы и среди них сфера видимого (видимых форм):



> 595. Katamaṃ taṃ rūpaṃ upādā? Cakkhāyatanaṃ, sotāyatanaṃ, ghānāyatanaṃ, jivhāyatanaṃ, kāyāyatanaṃ, *rūpāyatanaṃ*, saddāyatanaṃ, gandhāyatanaṃ, rasāyatanaṃ, itthindriyaṃ, purisindriyaṃ, jīvitindriyaṃ, kāyaviññatti, vacīviññatti, ākāsadhātu, rūpassa lahutā, rūpassa mudutā, rūpassa kammaññatā, rūpassa upacayo, rūpassa santati, rūpassa jaratā, rūpassa aniccatā, kabaḷīkāro āhāro.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.12.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Вашу точку зрения понял, как и то, что полагаете её безупречной, а любые иные -- бессмысленными (для кого, кроме Вас? : ) придирками...
> При этом прибегаете к ряду подмен: рупа -- цвет, а *точнее -- производный элемент*, а ещё более подробно можно обозвать (зачем более подробно обзывать, если можно сказать просто, без обзывания?) -- одно из полей...
> 
> Мои извинения, но это, невзирая на суровый наставнический тон : ), -- всего лишь лукавые манипуляции дабы подогнать под желаемый ответ, совершенно ненужные в свете простого анализа, исключающего любые усложнения того, что усложнения не требует.
> 
> Но если кому-то выраженное более сложно -- понятнее, почему нет?


Патхама косала сутта: Косала (I)

Ajjhattam arupasanni eko bahiddha rupani passati odatani odatavannani odatanidassanani odata nibhasani.
Вот [практикующий], не воспринимая формы внутренне, видит формы внешне – белые, белого цвета, с белым тоном, с белым оттенком.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Примеры использования слова "рупа" в двух значениях.
> Как "видимое":
> 
> Более широкое значение, материальные качества вообще:
> 
> Вот раздел из Дхаммасангани (книга Абхидхамма-питаки), посвященный "рупа".
> http://www.tipitaka.org/romn/cscd/abh01m.mul2.xml
> P.S. В частности, вот параграф, где перечисляются виды производной (упада) рупы и среди них сфера видимого (видимых форм):


К чему это всё, если здесь нет слова "цвет", но присутствует слово "форма"?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Патхама косала сутта: Косала (I)
> 
> Ajjhattam a*rupa*sanni eko bahiddha *rupa*ni passati odatani odatavannani odatanidassanani odata nibhasani.
> Вот [практикующий], не воспринимая формы внутренне, видит формы внешне – белые, белого цвета, с белым тоном, с белым оттенком.


Да, формы могут быть любого цвета. Но и тут rupa -- это "форма", а не "цвет"...
Чего доказываем таким макаром?

----------


## sergey

> К чему это всё, если здесь нет слова "цвет", но присутствует слово "форма"?


К тому, что давно уже в этой теме обсуждается понятие рупа и его значение (значения). 
Например:
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post801763

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.12.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> К тому, что давно уже в этой теме обсуждается понятие рупа и его значение (значения). 
> Например:
> https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post801763


Разве я был против такого значения _рупа_ как "форма" (где именно?), интересуясь исключительно таким значением того же термина как "цвет"?
Опять же: что именно и кому конкретно доказываете?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> К чему это всё, если здесь нет слова "цвет", но присутствует слово "форма"?


Зато есть пример употребления рупа, как обозначения высшей категории материи, и в уже в это входит в том числе и rūpāyatanaṃ.

Именно  рупа принято в буддизме за обозначение высшей категории материи.

С этим Вы изначально не согласились и против этого начали возражать:
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post801763

----------


## Юй Кан

> Зато есть пример употребления рупа, как обозначения высшей категории материи, и в уже в это входит в том числе и rūpāyatanaṃ.
> 
> Именно  рупа принято в буддизме за обозначение высшей категории материи.


За что "зато", если махабхуты и их производные формы -- пер-вич-ны-е, а не высшие элементы? : ) О чём Вам лично уже говорилось, но -- как рыбой об стол, на колу мочало... и т. п.
А _сфера [видимых] форм_ (rūpāyatana) -- вообще вторична.

----------


## sergey

> Разве я был против такого значения _рупа_ как "форма" (где именно?), интересуясь исключительно таким значением того же термина как "цвет"?
> Опять же: что именно и кому конкретно доказываете?


Я привел пример слова рупа в значении "материальные качества" (есть люди, которые переводят, как "телесность",  на англ. corporeality, также известен, конечно, перевод - форма, формы).
То есть не в более узком значении видимых форм, образов, а в более широком значении, включающем звуки, запахи, вкусы, осязаемое, махабхуты, пять способностей восприятия - зрение и т.д., и другое.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.12.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Да, формы могут быть любого цвета. Но и тут rupa -- это "форма", а не "цвет"...
> Чего доказываем таким макаром?


Что рупа - это цвет, когда воспринимается какой-либо цвет глазом, то это будет форма. Но если в вашем мире цвет может существовать отдельно от видимой формы, то тут уже ничего не поделаешь ))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.12.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> За что "зато", если махабхуты и их производные формы -- пер-вич-ны-е, а не высшие элементы? : ) О чём Вам лично уже говорилось, но -- как рыбой об стол, на колу мочало... и т. п.


В буддизме оперируют именно рупа, как высшей категорией обьемлющей всё материальное, то  есть имеющей и значение - материя.

Не махабхутасангахавибхага, а - Рӯпасангахавибха̄га.
Не махабхутакандам, а - Rūpakaṇḍaṃ
Вы же который год доказываете всем что материя в буддизме обозначается лишь махабхута, а рупа значит лишь - форма, образ, наружность.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я привел пример слова рупа в значении "материальные качества" (есть люди, которые переводят, как "телесность",  на англ. corporeality, также известен, конечно, перевод - форма, формы).
> То есть не в более узком значении видимых форм, образов, а в более широком значении, включающем звуки, запахи, вкусы, осязаемое, махабхуты, пять способностей восприятия - зрение и т.д., и другое.


Мои извинения, но эти умопостроения -- подгонка под желаемое, потому как _рупа_ -- не звуки, запахи, цвет и т.д., *являющиеся лишь её свойствами/качествами или атрибутами.*
В частности -- _рупа-аятана_ это, если переводить не буквально, а по смыслу, это т.н. _опоры восприятия_ (внутр. и внешн.), но никак не _рупа_ как таковая.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Что рупа - это цвет, когда воспринимается какой-либо цвет глазом, то это будет форма. Но если в вашем мире цвет может существовать отдельно от видимой формы, то тут уже ничего не поделаешь ))


Ладно, открою тайну! : ) Цвет бывает и без формы: к примеру -- цвет неба, формы, де-факто, не имеющего.
Да и форма может быть бесцветной и практически без признаков, как некоторые газы, наполнившие прозрачный сосуд...
*При этом, повторюсь, цвет -- свойство/качество формы или её атрибут, но не сама форма.*

----------


## Юй Кан

> В буддизме оперируют именно рупа, как высшей категорией обьемлющей всё материальное, то  есть имеющей и значение - материя.
> 
> Не махабхутасангахавибхага, а - Рӯпасангахавибха̄га.
> Не махабхутакандам, а - Rūpakaṇḍaṃ
> Вы же который год доказываете всем что материя в буддизме обозначается лишь махабхута, а рупа значит лишь - форма, образ, наружность.


А ещё -- внешность, облик и т.п. : ))
Фсё, надоело. Потому отвечу в Вашей же манере -- вдруг так будет понятней? : )
То, что Вы постоянно мусолите термин махабхуты материя, это опять же - чисто Ваше.

----------


## Йен

> Ладно, открою тайну! : ) Цвет бывает и без формы: к примеру -- цвет неба, формы, де-факто, не имеющего.
> Да и форма может быть бесцветной и практически без признаков, как некоторые газы, наполнившие прозрачный сосуд...
> *При этом, повторюсь, цвет -- свойство/качество формы или её атрибут, но не сама форма.*


Оставьте свои "тайны" себе )
Все это рупа, если воспринимается одним из пяти органов чувств, даже если не имеет внешней формы.
Параматтха сачча состоит из: рупа, читта, четасик и ниббаны. Больше здесь ничего не выявлено. Рупу для удобства анализа разложили на отдельные 28 элементов. Если вы восприняли одним из пяти органов чувств какой-либо объект, то это будет рупа. К читте, четасикам и ниббане мы отнести его не можем.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.12.2017), Фил (26.12.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Тут надо бы как-то внятно определиться, не впадая враз в рассуждения аж о Параматтха сачча...
То было:



> Но если в вашем мире *цвет может существовать отдельно от видимой формы, то тут уже ничего не поделаешь* ))


Взяли и легко поделали, да? : )
И петерь:



> Оставьте свои "тайны" себе )
> Все это рупа, если воспринимается одним из пяти органов чувств, *даже если не имеет внешней формы*.


При наличии цвета не имеет формы внешней (что и было показано на конкретных примерах), но имеет форму... внутреннюю? : ))




> Параматтха сачча состоит из: рупа, читта, четасик и ниббаны. Больше здесь ничего не выявлено. Рупу для удобства анализа разложили на отдельные 28 элементов. Если вы восприняли одним из пяти органов чувств какой-либо объект, то это будет рупа. К читте, четасикам и ниббане мы отнести его не можем.


А кто, кроме Вас (или вас, в массе : ), вдруг их туда предлагал относить?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А ещё -- внешность, облик и т.п. : ))
> Фсё, надоело. Потому отвечу в Вашей же манере -- вдруг так будет понятней? : )
> То, что Вы постоянно мусолите термин махабхуты материя, это опять же - чисто Ваше.


Попробую ещё и я Вам обьяснить основы буддийского мировоззрения.
Сначала небольшое отступление, чтоб лучше понять :
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post801875
Прочтите пожалуйста то сообщение.

Надеюсь прочли. Теперь поробую с помощью Абхидхаммы и применительно конкретно к рупа.
В буддийском мировоззрении иная классификация чем в нашем западном мировосприятии.
Всё охватывается высшей категорией - анатта. И всё, вплоть до самой  мельчайшей неделимой части чего-то или вплоть до самой нижней категории - анатта.
Следующие ниже анатта категории, это рупа, читта, четасика и ниббана. Вот всё всё включается в эти категории.
В категорию рупа входит 28 более нижних по отношению к рупа категорий. И вот вся эта высшая категори называется именно рупа. И всё что охватывается этой высшей для тех 28 категорий - это рупа. И всё, вплоть до самой  мельчайшей неделимой части чего-то внутри категории рупа или вплоть до самой нижней категории внутри рупа - это всё также рупа.
И всё, что рупа, это нечитта, нечетасика, нениббана, но конечно же анатта.

(п.с. это например, как и в западном мировосприятии, всё материальное охватывается  категорией материя. материя для того высшая категория. и  всё, вплоть до самой  мельчайшей неделимой части чего-то внутри категории материя или вплоть до самой нижней категории внутри категории материя - это всё также материя.)

----------


## Йен

> Тут надо бы как-то внятно определиться, не впадая враз в рассуждения аж о Параматтха сачча...
> То было:
> 
> Взяли и легко поделали, да? : )
> И петерь:
> 
> При наличии цвета не имеет формы внешней (что и было показано на конкретных примерах), но имеет форму... внутреннюю? : ))
> 
> 
> А кто, кроме Вас (или вас, в массе : ), вдруг их туда предлагал относить?


Вы, конечно, мастер выдрать фразы из контекста разных сообщений и свалив все в кучу попытаться что-то новенькое сварганить себе в помощь )
И петерь, если газ не имеет внешней формы и цвета, но воспринимается по запаху, то это рупа.
Глаз может воспринимать белый цвет тумана, голубого неба - это будет рупа, но не какой-то там цвет существующий сам по себе, отдельно от рупа. Производные элементы выделены для удобства анализа, их невозможно физически отделить, не получится отделить желтый цвет от лимона. Потому все это - рупа.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Попробую ещё и я Вам обьяснить основы буддийского мировоззрения.
> [...]
> (п.с. как и в нашем мировоззрении, всё материальное охватывается  категорией материя. материя для того высшая категория. и  всё, вплоть до самой  мельчайшей неделимой части чего-то внутри категории материя или вплоть до самой нижней категории внутри категории материя - это всё также материя.)


В свете ранее мною Вам не раз изложенного, это -- демагогия, выдаваемая Вами за некие личные "основы буддийского мировоззрения".
Попросту говоря -- болтовня... 
Ещё и потому что с основами (как и с некоторыми деталями : ) правильных воззрений в изложении Благословенного я знаком и без Вас.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы, конечно, мастер выдрать фразы из контекста разных сообщений и свалив все в кучу попытаться что-то новенькое сварганить себе в помощь )
> И петерь, если газ не имеет внешней формы и цвета, но воспринимается по запаху, то это рупа.
> Глаз может воспринимать белый цвет тумана, голубого неба - это будет рупа, но не какой-то там цвет существующий сам по себе, отдельно от рупа. Производные элементы выделены для удобства анализа, их невозможно физически отделить, не получится отделить желтый цвет от лимона. Потому все это - рупа.


Некоторые бесцветные газы и по запаху не воспринимаются... Не, хватит.
Могу только повторить, ещё раз, чисто из сострадания: *цвет (запах, вкус этц) -- свойство/качество формы или её атрибут, но не сама форма*.
Если совсем не доходит, то -- аналогия: *чья-либо манера общения -- свойство/качество или атрибут личности, но не сама личность*.

----------


## Йен

> Некоторые бесцветные газы и по запаху не воспринимаются... Не, хватит.
> Могу только повторить, ещё раз, чисто из сострадания: *цвет (запах, вкус этц) -- свойство/качество формы или её атрибут, но не сама форма*.
> Если совсем не доходит, то -- аналогия: *чья-либо манера общения -- свойство/качество или атрибут личности, но не сама личность*.


В буддизме работают только с тем, что воспринимается умом или пятью органами чувств. Если ваш невоспринимаемый газ ничем не воспринять, то он не может стать объектом для возникновения сознания, так как чувственные основы должны что-то да воспринять.

Термины атрибутов и качества вы можете использовать при восприятии относительной реальности, а когда внимание основательное и направлено на параматтха сачча, о которой мы тут и толкуем, то нет никаких атрибутов, собственно и условных объектов, которым могут атрибуты принадлежать - нет,  есть: рупа, читта, четасики и ниббана.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.12.2017), Шуньяананда (27.12.2017)

----------


## sergey

> Мои извинения, но эти умопостроения -- подгонка под желаемое, потому как _рупа_ -- не звуки, запахи, цвет и т.д., *являющиеся лишь её свойствами/качествами или атрибутами.*


У вас рупа получается какой-то носитель качеств и атрибутов, своего рода дхармин, а цвет, запах и т.д. - это его атрибуты. В учении Будды, по крайней мере Тхеравады, не так, есть различные рупы- формы, запахи, звуки, возникающие в силу условий.




> В частности -- _рупа-аятана_ это, если переводить не буквально, а по смыслу, это т.н. _опоры восприятия_ (внутр. и внешн.), но никак не _рупа_ как таковая.


Рупа-аятана, сфера видимых форм - это просто собирательное понятие, включающее в себя все видимые формы. Или общее понятие для видимого (видимых форм).
Вы спорите с абхидхаммой. Я привел вам отрывок текста, где написано, что производная рупа - это ... - и дальше идет перечисление её видов. Сфера видимого входит в этот перечень, то есть является одним из видов производной рупы.



> Katamaṃ taṃ rūpaṃ upādā? ...  *rūpāyatanaṃ*, saddāyatanaṃ, gandhāyatanaṃ,...





> ...но не какой-то там цвет существующий сам по себе, отдельно от рупа. Производные элементы выделены для удобства анализа, их невозможно физически отделить, не получится отделить желтый цвет от лимона.


Для Йен и Юй Кан. Похоже, что у вас обоих представление схожее - что есть некая материя (рупа) и ее атрибуты. (я понимаю, что) в учении не так. Как есть дхаммы - ведана, сання, четана и т.д., которые возникают в силу условий и которые не являются атрибутами какого-то дхармина (носителя дхамм), аналогично и отдельные рупы возникают в силу условий и не являются атрибутами какого-то их носителя.

Чтобы согласовать это с опытом, в котором всё-таки улыбка не появляется отдельно от Чеширского кота, а более конкретно - материальные явления обычно являются нам как предметы и т.п., обладающие набором качеств, было введено понятие рупа-калапа - совокупности руп, которые встречаются в опыте. Минимальный набор - 8, а именно - 4 махабхуты и цвет, запах, вкус и питательная сущность называется авинибхога рупа - неразделимые. То есть эти рупы возникают совместно. Это вот постканоническая абхидхамма, в частности в Абхидхамматтха-Сангахе так.

Поэтому белый цвет -  рупа, а не атрибут рупы, но эта рупа возникает совместно с другими рупами.
Тут есть, конечно, вопросы про небо и т.д. Точно не знаю, как они решаются. Но само учение по-моему довольно ясное.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.12.2017)

----------


## sergey

> ...
> Термины атрибутов и качества вы можете использовать при восприятии относительной реальности, а когда внимание основательное и направлено на параматтха сачча, о которой мы тут и толкуем, то нет никаких атрибутов, собственно и условных объектов, которым могут атрибуты принадлежать - нет,  есть: рупа, читта, четасики и ниббана.


А, может быть вы о том же говорите, что и я, не знаю.

----------


## Йен

> А, может быть вы о том же говорите, что и я, не знаю.


Я читал Сангаху и не один раз, в курсе про калапы и потому не считаю цвет атрибутом рупы ) 
Мне кажется Юй Кан просто подвис на уровне самутти, а меня натаскивают зрить сразу на уровень параматтха, когда слышишь или вспоминаешь термин "рупа". ))

----------

sergey (26.12.2017), Шуньяананда (26.12.2017)

----------


## Денис К

> Нет. Не притягивает. А результат последующего переживания подобен предыдущим накопленным привычкам\тенденциям\потенциям в уме.
> Вы путаете буддийские учения о карме и перерождении, которые неразрывно связаны с буддийским пониманием функционирования ума и социальные общественные нормы и порядки касаемые лишь одной жизни и различных социальных понятий и институций.
> 
> Снова нет. Это у Вас чисто теория и досужие размышления. И здесь уже Вам посоветую пообщаться с людьми которым доводилось убивать. В первую очередь не с маньяками, а хотябы с людьми прошедшими войну или работающими в силовых структурах. Пообщаться в откровенном разговоре. Маньяки это уже более тяжкий случай и та параноя что они переживают это и есть наиболее близкое по подобию к тому, что в буддизме имеется ввиду под названием ада. Это же касается и других тяжёлых параноидальных состояний ума.
> 
> Также у Вас просто непонимание того, что в буддизме называется майтри\метта, смешивание этого с другими состояниями ума и принятие за доброжелательность нечто иное. Доброжелательность вэто конкретное состояние ума, а не то что ктото  что угодно захочет так называть.
> В буддизме очень чётко учатся на практике выделять состояние именно доброжелательного ума, отличать доброжелательность сначала от противоположностей (а и такое сплошь и рядом встречается), а затем и с якобы похожими состояниями ума(которые вот караз в силу воспитания и обычаем того или иного общества принимаются также за майтри\метта и с этим смешиваются).
> Чтоб понять это, то надо хоть попробовать позаниматься  по буддийским методам работы с умом под правильным руководством. И тогда поймёте, что то что пишите - это нонсенс.
> В принципе для этого не обязательно быть буддистом, а уже можно и просто использовать наработки западных ученых различных университетов США, Англии, Австралии и других занимающихся передовыми исследованиями в области психологии и работы с различными аспектами ума. 
> ...


 Окей,не притягивает,а формирует похожий или,если хотите,аналогичный опыт)Тогда парочка вопросов.Почему негативные тенденции/потенции/привычки в уме создают отчасти зеркальные результаты.То есть чувство злости по идее должно формировать именно следующее чувство злости,а не внешнюю ситуацию для его потенциального возникновения ,то есть например не чувство злости обращённое к тебе с внешней стороны (надеюсь вы понимаете о чем я,более корректно не могу сформулировать).То есть исходя из вашей формулировки(я вам писал уже ранее)получается что должен быть некий фатализм из негативных или позитивных состояний ума,который не может прекратится.Это первое что не совсем понятно...Второе что интересно и не совсем ясно.То есть получается что карму создают состояния ума вне отрыва от механического физического действия.Этот пример я читал ещё кучу лет назад,мы стоим общаемся с вами, у меня из кармана выпадает денежная купюра,но я думаю что она выпадает у вас-я специально наступаю на неё чтобы вы не заметили и в итоге когда вы уходите -забираю ее себе.В этой ситуации я получу негативную карму хотя фактически ничего не украл.Все верно?Возвращаясь к убийству-получается что если я буду думать что кого-то убиваю а в итоге нет,то тогда я все равно получу точно такую же негативную карму.или негативная карма желания убийства(но не дающая это сделать индивидууму из-за боязни наказания)не отличается от собственно убийства,или попытка убийства которая не удалась не отличается от удачной.Осознанное намерение присутствует,эмоции в уме примерно одинаковые,а от желания без возможности и ещё сильней наверно.Верно это или нет,по-вашему?...Хорошо,с серийными убийцами пример не совсем некорректный,они обычно с психическими расстройствами,хотя каждый случай нужно рассматривать индивидуально.Причем даже на примере Чикатило видно что дело не в убийствах вообще,а в психологическом состоянии,которое он испытывал на постоянной основе,а убийства-то так раз их и прекращали и облегчали на определённый период,он сам об этом говорил,и подобное довольно распространено.Я так раз и писал о том что сам факт убийства у подобных персонажей откладывает в уме позитивные отпечатки и впечатления-чувство радости и облегчения.

----------


## Фил

Не фатализм, а детерменизм. Происходящее в данный момент обусловлено. Единственная степень свободы - не вовлекаться (действовать со знанием дела). Но и эта возможность обусловлена (метафора: драгоценное человеческое рождение). Фатализма нет, т.к. комбинаций условий бесконечное количество (будущее неопределено), в т.ч. мы влияем на будущее, но не знаем как.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> 1Окей,не притягивает,а формирует похожий или,если хотите,аналогичный опыт)Тогда парочка вопросов.Почему негативные тенденции/потенции/привычки в уме создают отчасти зеркальные результаты.То есть чувство злости по идее должно формировать именно следующее чувство злости,а не внешнюю ситуацию для его потенциального возникновения ,то есть например не чувство злости обращённое к тебе с внешней стороны (надеюсь вы понимаете о чем я,более корректно не могу сформулировать).То есть исходя из вашей формулировки(я вам писал уже ранее)получается что должен быть некий фатализм из негативных или позитивных состояний ума,который не может прекратится.Это первое что не совсем понятно..
> 2.Второе что интересно и не совсем ясно.То есть получается что карму создают состояния ума вне отрыва от механического физического действия.Этот пример я читал ещё кучу лет назад,мы стоим общаемся с вами, у меня из кармана выпадает денежная купюра,но я думаю что она выпадает у вас-я специально наступаю на неё чтобы вы не заметили и в итоге когда вы уходите -забираю ее себе.В этой ситуации я получу негативную карму хотя фактически ничего не украл.Все верно?Возвращаясь к убийству-получается что если я буду думать что кого-то убиваю а в итоге нет,то тогда я все равно получу точно такую же негативную карму.или негативная карма желания убийства(но не дающая это сделать индивидууму из-за боязни наказания)не отличается от собственно убийства,или попытка убийства которая не удалась не отличается от удачной.Осознанное намерение присутствует,эмоции в уме примерно одинаковые,а от желания без возможности и ещё сильней наверно.Верно это или нет,по-вашему?...
> 3,Хорошо,с серийными убийцами пример не совсем некорректный,они обычно с психическими расстройствами,хотя каждый случай нужно рассматривать индивидуально.Причем даже на примере Чикатило видно что дело не в убийствах вообще,а в психологическом состоянии,которое он испытывал на постоянной основе,а убийства-то так раз их и прекращали и облегчали на определённый период,он сам об этом говорил,и подобное довольно распространено.Я так раз и писал о том что сам факт убийства у подобных персонажей откладывает в уме позитивные отпечатки и впечатления-чувство радости и облегчения.


Постарайтесь не разграничивать буддийское понятие карма и действие\активность\работу ума - это одно и тоже.

1 Ваша карма это то, что приведёт Вас в ситуацию когда ктото на Вас злиться, вот то почему Вы  окажитесь в это время и в этом месте.
Более проще пример: то умственное почему человек гуляя по парку, повернул именно на лево, а не направо.
То, что некто на Вас злится - это его карма. Как и то почему он в этом месте и времени рядом с Вами в данной конкретной ситуации и злится на Вас.
Ваша будет как Вы это воспримете, как переживёте, как среагируете... 

2 Да. Карма и есть деятельность\активность\работа, это основное из спектра значений этого индийского слова. 
Когда говорится о конкретно буддийском понятии карма, то это деятельность\активность\работа категории умственная. Это не имеет отношения к морали, правилам общества и т.п. - хоть Будда и конкретно этому также учил. И не имеет отношение к криминальному кодексу, это уже прерогатива государственных законодателей.
Вопрос и нетолько в том, думаете ли Вы что убиваете или нет, более сильны в плане кармы более глубокие чем мышление, так сказать  состояния ума
Когда есть лишь намерение, но оно не воплощено в физическое или вербально действие, то это также карма, но не усугублённая деятельностью ума при воплощении намерения и деятельностью ума по факту совершённого действия. Это слабая карма, как говорится - не полная. А если есть остановка в намерении и отказ от действия, то и вообще очень ослабленная и при этом уже будет и карма отказа от намерения.

3. Всё что могу ещё раз посоветовать, это практику под компетентным руководством, чтоб на собственном опыте прочувствовать, что значит именно благие\позитивные\радостные состояния ума. Как распознавать и отличать от противоположных и как очищать от могущих быть похожими но на самом деле замутняющими\затуманивающими благие\позитивные\радостные состояния ума. Это опытным путём распознаётся. И  убийцы из среды арестантов, участвующие в программах предлагающих подобные практики,  вполне это подтверждают.
Тогда  вопросы такие сами собой отпадут, как абсурдные.

----------


## Фил

Есть ряд необходимых условий, но неизвестны достаточные условия.

Чтобы стать бегуном надо иметь ноги (безногий бегун оксюморон), но чтобы быть олимпийским чемпионом этого недостаточно.

Недостаточно даже бегать быстрее всех, т.к. могут дисквалифицировать из за политики.

Это фатализм?
Нет.
Это детерменизм в условиях неопределённости.
Любое действие вероятностно и несет риск.

"Если вы не ошибаетесь, следовательно вы ничего не делаете" (вывод из "не ошибается тот, кто ничего не делает")

----------


## Фил

Необходимые условия обеспечивают качество, но не количество (у меня есть дом (коробка, землянка, хрущевка, коттедж, дворец, нора...))

Отказ от количества (quantity) снижает неопределенность и расширяет свободу действий.

----------


## Юй Кан

Друзья, вы как-то дружно ушли на уровень созерцания параматтхи : ), тогда как мой вопрос более прагматичен: можно ли -- и в каких случаях -- переводить пал. _rupa_ как "цвет" или как "вещество".

Ваш же разговор сводится к постканонической Абхидхамме, к которой в смысле _рупы_ у меня есть простая претензия : )
Если всё (кроме трёх остальных составляющих параматтхи) есть _рупа_, то переводить на русский её следует как "чувственно воспринимаемое", а все последующие производные _рупы_ именовать как первичные элементы (и, соответственно, вторичные/производные элементы); кроме того _рупа_ как часть параматтхи -- подобие некоего резинового мешка, куда, образно говоря, свалены все объекты и их атрибуты, неразличимые (с вашей т.зр.) по сути, ибо их вообще нету... Или, всё же, они как-то различимы, если вспомнить, что будды и архаты, реально постигшие параматтху, благополучно различают и объекты, и их атрибуты, которых, мол, не существует? : )




> В буддизме работают только с тем, что воспринимается умом или пятью органами чувств. Если ваш невоспринимаемый газ ничем не воспринять, то он не может стать объектом для возникновения сознания, так как чувственные основы должны что-то да воспринять.


Но ведь есть газы, лишённые воспринимаемых признаков, но способные успешно погасить сознание, правда? Стало быть, сознание их как-то воспринимает, иначе с чего это оно гаснет... (NB: вопрос провокативный! : )




> Термины атрибутов и качества вы можете использовать при восприятии относительной реальности, а когда внимание основательное и направлено на параматтха сачча, о которой мы тут и толкуем, то нет никаких атрибутов, собственно и условных объектов, которым могут атрибуты принадлежать - нет,  есть: рупа, читта, четасики и ниббана.


При этом, согласно ПК, Будда, насколько знаю, никогда не утверждал, что всё материальное/вещественное (состоящее из махабхут) -- суть несуществующее де-факто.

Но это всё вопросы побочные (для меня). Мне важно разобраться, как переводить, избегая дурной рекурсии "рупа есть нечто воспринимаемое-несуществующее, наделённое разными рупами (см. Абхидхамму)". 
Ну, а когда выйду на уровень параматтха саччи не на словах -- реально разберусь и с нею, чес-слово. : )

----------


## Денис К

> Постарайтесь не разграничивать буддийское понятие карма и действие\активность\работу ума - это одно и тоже.
> 
> 1 Ваша карма это то, что приведёт Вас в ситуацию когда ктото на Вас злиться, вот то почему Вы  окажитесь в это время и в этом месте.
> Более проще пример: то умственное почему человек гуляя по парку, повернул именно на лево, а не направо.
> То, что некто на Вас злится - это его карма. Как и то почему он в этом месте и времени рядом с Вами в данной конкретной ситуации и злится на Вас.
> Ваша будет как Вы это воспримете, как переживёте, как среагируете... 
> 
> 2 Да. Карма и есть деятельность\активность\работа, это основное из спектра значений этого индийского слова. 
> Когда говорится о конкретно буддийском понятии карма, то это деятельность\активность\работа категории умственная. Это не имеет отношения к морали, правилам общества и т.п. - хоть Будда и конкретно этому также учил. И не имеет отношение к криминальному кодексу, это уже прерогатива государственных законодателей.
> ...


1) подождите..во-первых,для этого карма,мой ум или не знаю кто/что должн-ы/ен просматривать/прогнозировать будущее и при этом притягивать персонажей/ситуации соответствующие моей созревшей карме.По другому никак тогда.Правда и так все равно непонятно потому что нужно чтобы и сторонний персонаж среагировал нужным образом,а при том у него есть выбор формирующейся(исходя из буддизма)в данную секунду,что в таком случае никак не спрогнозировать.А если на его выбор влияет(то есть формирует)текущая карма(ну или состояние ума с определёнными реакциями)то тогда мы видим фатализм.Ну или хорошо,детерминизм в некоторых его вариациях.

2)Разница в итоге в чем?Между намерением и реализованным намерением?Если сам механический факт никак не влияет на это..ведь так раз невыплесканные эмоции наоборот гораздо сильнее,эти эмоции могут распирать человека на протяжении долгого времени,тогда как спонтанный всплеск может быть краткосрочным,но напрмер так раз с результатом в миру.И первое тогда даже хуже.Повторюсь,раз мы рассматриваем только состояние ума.

3)Ну ладно))Есть мысли по этому поводу,но пока выразить их не могу))))

----------


## Денис К

> Есть ряд необходимых условий, но неизвестны достаточные условия.
> 
> Чтобы стать бегуном надо иметь ноги (безногий бегун оксюморон), но чтобы быть олимпийским чемпионом этого недостаточно.
> 
> Недостаточно даже бегать быстрее всех, т.к. могут дисквалифицировать из за политики.
> 
> Это фатализм?
> Нет.
> Это детерменизм в условиях неопределённости.
> ...


Нет.Если причина формирует следствие безальтернативно.То есть одна эмоция формирует другую точно такой же природы..соответственно та вторая автоматом формируют следующую точно такую же,и так бесконечно..Выше описал

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> 1) подождите..во-первых,для этого карма,мой ум или не знаю кто/что должн-ы/ен просматривать/прогнозировать будущее и при этом притягивать персонажей/ситуации соответствующие моей созревшей карме.По другому никак тогда.Правда и так все равно непонятно потому что нужно чтобы и сторонний персонаж среагировал нужным образом,а при том у него есть выбор формирующейся(исходя из буддизма)в данную секунду,что в таком случае никак не спрогнозировать.А если на его выбор влияет(то есть формирует)текущая карма(ну или состояние ума с определёнными реакциями)то тогда мы видим фатализм.Ну или хорошо,детерминизм в некоторых его вариациях.
> 
> 2)Разница в итоге в чем?Между намерением и реализованным намерением?Если сам механический факт никак не влияет на это..ведь так раз невыплесканные эмоции наоборот гораздо сильнее,эти эмоции могут распирать человека на протяжении долгого времени,тогда как спонтанный всплеск может быть краткосрочным,но напрмер так раз с результатом в миру.И первое тогда даже хуже.Повторюсь,раз мы рассматриваем только состояние ума.


1) Здесь не пойму о чём Вы.
Возможно Вы всё ещё представляете некую самосущую сущность Карма, некий справедливый Кем-то созданный закон или просто попытки человеков создать некие социально поведенческие нормы вводя как костыль понятие карма.
Карма это деятельность\активность\работа, буддийское понятие карма это учение описывающее то как действует и функционирует ум.

2) Совершено действие или нет, влияет, ещё как влияет. Одно дело когда было лишь намерение - слабый отпечаток в уме, другое дело когда было и осуществление намерения в физическом или вербальном действии - сильный отпечаток в уме(причём именно той же природы, что и лежащее в основе намерение), при действии ведь также умственные состояния у существа наличествуют и на все сто чисто механических действий у существа не может быть - существо всегда конгломерат совокупностей умственного и материального.
Как и мышление так и эмоции это ещё далеко не весь ум, а так вершинка айсберга. Вот то что Вы называете эмоции это  переживание некоего опыта - это результат прошлых карм, в тот момент переживания данного опыта карма это и то как Вы воспринимаете эмоции, как на их реагируете, что усиливаете в уме, что ослабляете .....

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нет.Если причина формирует следствие безальтернативно.То есть одна эмоция формирует другую точно такой же природы..соответственно та вторая автоматом формируют следующую точно такую же,и так бесконечно..Выше описал


О том, что всё то что есть, не есть следствие одной причины, не двух, не трёх....., а всё что существует в каждый момент - существует как совокупность множества причин, условий и возможностей, о этом забыли уже ? ; )

----------


## Йен

> Друзья, вы как-то дружно ушли на уровень созерцания параматтхи : ), тогда как мой вопрос более прагматичен: можно ли -- и в каких случаях -- переводить пал. _rupa_ как "цвет" или как "вещество".
> 
> Ваш же разговор сводится к постканонической Абхидхамме, к которой в смысле _рупы_ у меня есть простая претензия : )
> Если всё (кроме трёх остальных составляющих параматтхи) есть _рупа_, то переводить на русский её следует как "чувственно воспринимаемое", а все последующие производные _рупы_ именовать как первичные элементы (и, соответственно, вторичные/производные элементы); кроме того _рупа_ как часть параматтхи -- подобие некоего резинового мешка, куда, образно говоря, свалены все объекты и их атрибуты, неразличимые (с вашей т.зр.) по сути, ибо их вообще нету... Или, всё же, они как-то различимы, если вспомнить, что будды и архаты, реально постигшие параматтху, благополучно различают и объекты, и их атрибуты, которых, мол, не существует? : )


Это называется создание проблемы на ровном месте. Есть устоявшиеся переводы рупа, такие как "форма". Можно вообще не переводить, а так и называть - рупа. Цвет-запах-вкус и другие элементы уже подразумеваются рупой, так как принадлежат этому классу и тот, кто в курсе классификации Абхидхаммы - это итак знает.

Элементы различимы, но неразделимы, они совозникают при наличии условий, пребывают и распадаются совместно. Потому не может быть один качеством другого, как это делается у нас при описании объектов условного мира, которые видятся, как некая отдельно существующая постоянная субстанция. Все это неделимая рупа, различаемая и классифицированная в 28 элементах.





> Но ведь есть газы, лишённые воспринимаемых признаков, но способные успешно погасить сознание, правда? Стало быть, сознание их как-то воспринимает, иначе с чего это оно гаснет... (NB: вопрос провокативный! : )


Если  это газы вызывающие хим реакции и воздействующие на чувственную основу, то она в таком случае, может ослабляться и осознавание объектов будет слабее, или вообще повредится и тогда сознание не возникнет. Когда нет условий для контакта, то возникает бхаванга.
Сознание не гаснет, это не какая-то постоянная субстанция, оно возникает с объектом в моменте и исчезает. И так миллиарды раз в секунду.




> При этом, согласно ПК, Будда, насколько знаю, никогда не утверждал, что всё материальное/вещественное (состоящее из махабхут) -- суть несуществующее де-факто.


 Многие учителя просто говорят, что этого: "человек", "животное", "дерево" - нет, когда внимание основательное и направлено на параматтха дхаммы. Это утрирование, но знающий слушатель всегда понимает, что "нет" означает лишь умственные идеи и термины саммути сачча, а постоянные, необусловленные сущности не обнаруживаются при тщательном рассмотрении "объектов". В суттах Будда говорит - на Татхагату невозможно указать как на реальность, так как это просто обусловленная, непостоянная совокупность нама-рупа. Можно подобный развернутый ответ дать, если общаешься с новичком в буддизме, но вы же далеко не новичок )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.12.2017), Шуньяананда (27.12.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> . Есть устоявшиеся переводы рупа, такие как "форма". Можно вообще не переводить, а так и называть - рупа. Цвет-запах-вкус и другие элементы уже подразумеваются рупой, так как принадлежат этому классу и тот, кто в курсе классификации Абхидхаммы - это итак знает.
> 
> )


Спасибо! за то, что пишите.

А вот насчёт использования лишь устоявшихся переводов, например название главы Сангахи - Рӯпасангахавибха̄га ?
И ведь это не только Абхидхамма касается, в Суттах и Сутрах например в словах рупакхандха\скандха и намарупа, рупа употребляется в более широком значении чем "форма".  

Кмк.,  Дхамма\Дхарма только приходит на запад и терминологический аппарат ещё далёк от способности полноценно отражать буддийские понятия средствами европейских языков, и говорить о устоявшихся терминах для перевода тех или иных понятий рано.

Вот например недавно обнаружил в вики, что там уже нет  столь узкого и категоричного перевода виджняна, как сознание.  А дан  более подробный разбор слова, более глубже раскрыт смысл и наконец то приведен правильный прямой перевод на русский язык  vi-  префиксом «раз-» , а не устоявшееся «со-»:

-Виджня́на (санскр. विज्ञान, vijñāna IAST; vi — префикс «раз-» и jnana — «знание», «познание», то есть распознавание, различающее познание)(с)
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%92...8F%D0%BD%D0%B0

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

И вот уже в вики и о рупа:
-Рупа (rūpa IAST, санскр. रूप; тайск. รูป) — в индийской философии — физически ощущаемая форма, наиболее близко к понятию материи в европейской философии.
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A0...4%D0%B8%D1%8F)

Там же можно увидеть и принятые варианты переводов рупа на китайский, японский, корейский.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это называется создание проблемы на ровном месте. Есть устоявшиеся переводы рупа, такие как "форма". Можно вообще не переводить, а так и называть - рупа. Цвет-запах-вкус и другие элементы уже подразумеваются рупой, так как принадлежат этому классу и тот, кто в курсе классификации Абхидхаммы - это итак знает.


Что за манера регулярно становиться в позу наставника, не будучи таковым? %)
Во-первых, Вы, насколько знам, ни разу не переводчик, потому вопросы перевода на русский для Вас абстрактны ("проблема на пустом [от опыта] месте").
Во-вторых, объяснять переводчику со стажем : ), что рупа обычно переводится как "форма" -- нелепо, особенно в контексте диалога, в коем оный переводчик с утверждения этого начинал. Или не заметили/запамятовали? : )
В-третьих, оставлять термин без перевода, обходясь его транскрипцией, -- это, за исключением некоторых случаев (в которых, при первом упоминании, даётся сноска или примечание), откровенная халтура. Чего квалифицированные переводчики максимально избегают...
В-четвёртых, переводчик должен максимально заботиться о несведущем читателе, не предназначая свой перевод лишь знакомым с Абхидхаммой (Суттантой, Винаей и т.д.). Т.о., перевод (в общем случае) должен быть предельно прозрачным даже для профана.
Достаточно, для начального понимания? : )




> Элементы различимы, но неразделимы, они совозникают при наличии условий, пребывают и распадаются совместно. Потому не может быть один качеством другого, как это делается у нас при описании объектов условного мира, которые видятся, как некая отдельно существующая постоянная субстанция. Все это неделимая рупа, различаемая и классифицированная в 28 элементах.


С этого момента -- плз: каким образом элементы делятся на первичные и вторичные, если они неразделимы?




> Если  это газы вызывающие хим реакции и воздействующие на чувственную основу, то она в таком случае, может ослабляться и осознавание объектов будет слабее, или вообще повредится и тогда сознание не возникнет. Когда нет условий для контакта, то возникает бхаванга.
> Сознание не гаснет, это не какая-то постоянная субстанция, оно возникает с объектом в моменте и исчезает. И так миллиарды раз в секунду.


Ну, миллиарды раз в секунду -- это как-то похоже на впечатляющую несведущих гиперболу... : ) Или у Вас есть авторитетный источник такого рода сведений?
А так нервно-паралитические, к примеру, газы (для наглядности -- зарин, не имеющий цвета, вкуса и запаха) воздействуют на нервную систему, в рез-те чего личность (совокупность кхандх : ) теряет контроль над жизненными ф-циями орг-ма.
Что до "может ослабляться и осознавание объектов будет слабее, или вообще повредится" -- это громоздкая развёртка оборота "угасания сознания".
А бхаванга -- правильное слово, да. (Дадите более-менее точный перевод на русский этого термина, если понимаете его?) 
В целом Вы достаточно успешно прошли провокативный тест. : )




> Многие учителя просто говорят, что этого: "человек", "животное", "дерево" - нет, когда внимание основательное и направлено на параматтха дхаммы. Это утрирование, но знающий слушатель всегда понимает, что "нет" означает лишь умственные идеи и термины саммути сачча, а постоянные, необусловленные сущности не обнаруживаются при тщательном рассмотрении "объектов". В суттах Будда говорит - на Татхагату невозможно указать как на реальность, так как это просто обусловленная, непостоянная совокупность нама-рупа. Можно подобный развернутый ответ дать, если общаешься с новичком в буддизме, но вы же далеко не новичок )


Попросту говоря, "нет" означает несуществование чего-либо постоянного и необусловленного, кроме ниббаны. Но видит это лишь реально постигший/видящий параматтха сачча.

Что до "далеко не новичок", так меня совершенно не интересуют такого рода снисходительные или там ложно-комплиментные оценки моей совокупности кхандх. : )
Что-то -- знаю, куда больше -- нет. Почему в своё время и отказался от статуса "основного участника".

----------


## Юй Кан

> И вот уже в вики и о рупа:
> -Рупа (rūpa IAST, санскр. रूप; тайск. รูป) — в индийской философии — физически ощущаемая форма, наиболее близко к понятию материи в европейской философии.
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A0...4%D0%B8%D1%8F)
> 
> Там же можно увидеть и принятые варианты переводов рупа на китайский, японский, корейский.


Ура. ВН открыл, наконец, для себя достойный источник информации... %) 
Для справки: Вики, если строго, пригодна для того, чтобы получить общее _начальное_ представление о том или ином слове, термине, понятии, предмете. Но для более качественного ознакомления с тем или иным понятием надо идти дальше: в двуязычные словари или труды наиболее авторитетных авторитетов : ).

И что касается вторых, то вот напрочь отличное от представленного в Вике мнение о материальности : ) рупы А. Парибка: "Значение термина Rūpa в буддизме", с этимологией и проч.

Тут инфа вся от меня -- чисто для справки: интересующимся. Обсуждать не буду.

----------

Балдинг (27.12.2017), Шуньяананда (27.12.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ура. ВН открыл, наконец, для себя достойный источник информации... %) 
> Для справки: Вики, если строго, пригодна для того, чтобы получить общее _начальное_ представление о том или ином слове, термине, понятии, предмете. Но для более качественного ознакомления с тем или иным понятием надо идти дальше: в двуязычные словари или труды наиболее авторитетных авторитетов : ).
> 
> И что касается вторых, то вот напрочь отличное от представленного в Вике мнение о материальности : ) рупы А. Парибка: "Значение термина Rūpa в буддизме", с этимологией и проч.
> 
> Тут инфа вся от меня -- чисто для справки: интересующимся. Обсуждать не буду.


Большое спасибо за Сорадование !

Если же это сарказм, то право слово - зря  :Smilie: 
Привёл статьи в вики, чтоб показать, что осмысление и понимание буддизма всё ещё в процессе, и слишком рано говорить о устоявшихся терминах для переводов.

Кстати каким понятиями переведено рупа на японский и корейский посмотрели ? Довольно интересно.
Вот в тех переводческих традициях, как и в бирманской, тайской, тибетской, монгольской -  можно сказать о устоявшихся терминах для переводов, как и о понимании и о осмыслении Дхармы\Дхаммы. Там выработан язык  Дхармы\Дхаммы, а у нас ещё всё впереди.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Кстати каким понятиями переведено рупа на японский и корейский посмотрели ? Довольно интересно.


Показавшееся сорадованием было (и остаётся) иронией.
Интересно? Кому интересно -- тому интересно, кому нет -- нет. Потому как есть, скажем, БКРС и т.п. словари.
Что и порекомендовал, упасите, не настаивая... : )

----------


## Йен

> Что за манера регулярно становиться в позу наставника, не будучи таковым? %)
> Во-первых, Вы, насколько знам, ни разу не переводчик, потому вопросы перевода на русский для Вас абстрактны ("проблема на пустом [от опыта] месте").
> Во-вторых, объяснять переводчику со стажем : ), что рупа обычно переводится как "форма" -- нелепо, особенно в контексте диалога, в коем оный переводчик с утверждения этого начинал. Или не заметили/запамятовали? : )
> В-третьих, оставлять термин без перевода, обходясь его транскрипцией, -- это, за исключением некоторых случаев (в которых, при первом упоминании, даётся сноска или примечание), откровенная халтура. Чего квалифицированные переводчики максимально избегают...
> В-четвёртых, переводчик должен максимально заботиться о несведущем читателе, не предназначая свой перевод лишь знакомым с Абхидхаммой (Суттантой, Винаей и т.д.). Т.о., перевод (в общем случае) должен быть предельно прозрачным даже для профана.
> Достаточно, для начального понимания? : )


Уважаемый переводчик со стажем, я вам, как читатель переводов со стажем заявляю, что многие термины используемые в буддийских текстах подробно разъяснены в других буддийских текстах, которые необходимо перелопатить, дабы правильно понять значение, кроме того, буддизм все-таки - это путь практики, а значит придется еще и непосредственно развитием ума позаниматься.  Так что ваше стремление максимально прозрачно объяснить профану - где самые дешевые финики и как их жевать, мягко говоря утопично. 
Да, и лично я бы предпочел переводы с пали от практикующих учителей, чем от переводчиков со стажем, которым говоришь, что элементы неразделимы, но при этом различаемы, таким макаром и классифицируются для анализа,  а они все равно снова переспрашивают:




> С этого момента -- плз: каким образом элементы делятся на первичные и вторичные, если они неразделимы?


Кстати, если транскрибированный вариант оставлять, то, возможно он в будущем может превратиться в заимствованное из пали слово. Как, например в тайском รูป (руп), сейчас означает не только образ или форму, но и любую картинку или фотографию.

Насчет разъяснения "бхаванга", надеюсь вас в гугл не забанили, до кучи можно еще и вводные руководства по Абхидхамме полистать.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.12.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Так что ваше стремление максимально прозрачно объяснить профану.


Это называется "профанация"

----------


## Юй Кан

> Уважаемый переводчик со стажем, я вам, как читатель переводов со стажем заявляю, что многие термины используемые в буддийских текстах подробно разъяснены в других буддийских текстах, которые необходимо перелопатить, дабы правильно понять значение,


Разве я просил учить меня, как разбираться со значением многих терминов, используемых в будд. текстах? : ) Нет. Так чего опять становитесь в позу наставника, таковым не будучи?




> кроме того, буддизм все-таки - это путь практики, а значит придется еще и непосредственно развитием ума позаниматься.  Так что ваше стремление максимально прозрачно объяснить профану - где самые дешевые финики и как их жевать, мягко говоря утопично.


Дабы разобраться, как и что именно практиковать, исповедуя буддизм, в стране, где наставников Тхеравады -- всего ничего, необходимо знакомиться с соотв. будд. текстами, в идеале -- на родном языке. Потому задача переводчика -- дать максимально точный перевод с объяснением, при необходимости, наиболее сложных для профанов терминов.
А про финики -- да: мягко говоря, не только утопично, но и не к месту. : )




> Да, и лично я бы предпочел переводы с пали от практикующих учителей, чем от переводчиков со стажем, которым говоришь, что элементы неразделимы, но при этом различаемы, таким макаром и классифицируются для анализа,  а они все равно снова переспрашивают:


Понятно: не уловили абсурдности задачи различения/разделения неразделимого (добавлю: не на словах, а -- реально)... : )




> Кстати, если транскрибированный вариант оставлять, то, возможно он в будущем может превратиться в заимствованное из пали слово. Как, например в тайском รูป (руп), сейчас означает не только образ или форму, но и любую картинку или фотографию.


И кому в Тае (включая сюда буддистов) от этого легче? : )
Уж не говоря о том, что это -- норм для преимущественно буддийской по вероисповеданию страны, но не для православной, по преимуществу, России.
Да и рупа -- слово, как уже, вроде, выяснили, полисемическое (что запечатлено в любом объёмистом словаре)... : )




> Насчет разъяснения "бхаванга", надеюсь вас в гугл не забанили, до кучи можно еще и вводные руководства по Абхидхамме полистать.


Не было просьбы объяснять "что и как делать". Была просьба явить Ваше собственное понимание этого термина, буде оно наличествует.
А на нет и суда нет...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Уважаемый @*Юй Кан* 

рупа это параматтха сачча ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да и рупа -- слово, как уже, вроде, выяснили, полисемическое (что запечатлено в любом объёмистом словаре)... : )
> 
> 
> ...


Спасибо !
Наконец то выяснили.

----------

Шуньяананда (28.12.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это называется "профанация"


Не знам, как где и у кого, а в русском языке:

*ПРОФАНАЦИЯ* (от позднелатинского _profanatio_ - осквернение святыни), искажение, извращение чего-нибудь (например, идеи, учения, произведения искусства и т.д.); непочтительное отношение к достойному, опошление.
Чем вы, не будучи ни на грош переводчиками, тут и занялись, извращая и опошливая труд любого добросовестного, _заботящегося о читателе_ переводчика.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Спасибо !
> Наконец то выяснили.


: ))

Вы вот мне в виде признательности объясните, будьте любезны: повторяя из поста в пост, что у русской (в отличие от кит., монг., яп., тайской и т.д.) Дхаммы/Дхармы ещё всё впереди -- какую идею преследуете?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.12.2017)

----------


## Фил

Профанация - это передача учения неподготовленному человеку.

Это и понимается под осквернением святыни.
Раскрытие таинства непосвященному.

На первой странице гугла не обо всем пишут.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Профанация - это передача учения неподготовленному человеку.


Нет такого значения слова "профанации" в русском языке. Не-ту. Потому такое его толкование не только безграмотно, но и попросту ложно.
Откуда оное взяли, если не с ближайшего потолка? : )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> : ))
> 
> Вы вот мне в виде признательности объясните, будьте любезны: повторяя из поста в пост, что у русской (в отличие от кит., монг., яп., тайской и т.д.) Дхаммы/Дхармы ещё всё впереди -- какую идею преследуете?


То, что русские(и вообще европейские, американские, австралийские) Боддхидхармы, Марпы, Богдогэгэны, Буддхадасы, Ачаны Чаа .... - это всё впереди.
Сейчас только фундамент закладывается,  образовательные системы осмысления текстов  переносятся и системы опыта созерцательных практик, а также и опыт интеграции Дхармы\Дхаммы в жизнь.
И терминологический аппарат также, всё ещё в процессе становления.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Профанация - это передача учения неподготовленному человеку.
> 
> Это и понимается под осквернением святыни.
> Раскрытие таинства непосвященному.
> 
> На первой странице гугла не обо всем пишут.


Самоуверенная глупость крепчает... %)
В буддизме нет таинств ("нет ничего зажатого в кулаке"), потому переводчик буддийских текстов помогает распространению Учения среди желающих, включая несведущих.

----------

Балдинг (28.12.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> То, что Боддхидхармы, Марпы, Богдогэгэны, .... - это всё впереди.
> Сейчас только фундамент закладывается,  образовательные системы осмысления текстов  переносятся и системы опыта созерцательных практик, а также и опыт интеграции Дхармы\Дхаммы в жизнь.
> И терминологический аппарат также, всё ещё в процессе становления.


Вот я и спрашиваю: *зачем* -- в очередной несчётный раз -- толкуете об этом?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот я и спрашиваю: *зачем* -- в очередной несчётный раз -- толкуете об этом?


Чтоб было пространство и возможности для этого. В том числе и в интернете.
И чтоб новые люди, родившиеся и выросшие в новое время, имеющие предрасположенности к буддизму, имели и пространство и возможности эти предрасположенности воплотить. В том числе и благодаря интернету.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Уважаемый  @*Юй Кан* , я ответил на Ваш вопрос, ответьте пожалуйста и на мой:

рупа это параматтха сачча ?

----------


## Фил

> Нет такого значения слова "профанации" в русском языке. Не-ту. Потому такое его толкование не только безграмотно, но и попросту ложно.
> Откуда оное взяли, если не с ближайшего потолка? : )


В разговоре в таком тоне мне совершенно не хочется упоминать умных и уважаемых людей, чтобы Вы еще и их трепали.

Совершенно хамским, наглым и невежественным образом, который вы ошибочно называете "ирония".

----------


## Денис К

> 1) Здесь не пойму о чём Вы.
> Возможно Вы всё ещё представляете некую самосущую сущность Карма, некий справедливый Кем-то созданный закон или просто попытки человеков создать некие социально поведенческие нормы вводя как костыль понятие карма.
> Карма это деятельность\активность\работа, буддийское понятие карма это учение описывающее то как действует и функционирует ум.
> 
> 2) Совершено действие или нет, влияет, ещё как влияет. Одно дело когда было лишь намерение - слабый отпечаток в уме, другое дело когда было и осуществление намерения в физическом или вербальном действии - сильный отпечаток в уме(причём именно той же природы, что и лежащее в основе намерение), при действии ведь также умственные состояния у существа наличествуют и на все сто чисто механических действий у существа не может быть - существо всегда конгломерат совокупностей умственного и материального.
> Как и мышление так и эмоции это ещё далеко не весь ум, а так вершинка айсберга. Вот то что Вы называете эмоции это  переживание некоего опыта - это результат прошлых карм, в тот момент переживания данного опыта карма это и то как Вы воспринимаете эмоции, как на их реагируете, что усиливаете в уме, что ослабляете .....


1)Ммм,нет,давным-давно я так не думаю(применительно к буддизму конечно),и в своих рассуждениях об этом и не пишу.Немножко некорректный приём.Речь была о другом...Хорошо,еще раз.Вот есть ум,который выдал какую-то реакцию(сейчас без разницы по какой причине),например какую-либо эмоцию,спектр эмоций,состояние(не важно)котор-ая/ые соотвественно даст некий результат в виде плодов этой каммы через внешние условия.Возьмем ваш пример с курением,цитата: «..А карма в данном случае это то: почему человек родился в месте где есть возможность закурить, почему он попал в ситуацию где есть возможность закурить, почему он принял решение попробовать, почему он втянулся в курение.»Проанализируем.В данном примере карма создаёт [видимо придётся уточнить,когда я пишу что «карма создаёт»я не имею ввиду что это какая-то отдельно от существа функционирующая хрень] для нашего персонажа внешние условия в которых он должен получить нужный результат(рак лёгких)исходя опять-таки из созревшей кармы.То есть карма обуславливает рождение в нужных условиях,создаёт встречи с соответствующими людьми(которые научили его курить),влияет на его желание курить или нет...Хотя нет,теоретически там может быть не так,он может сам подсознательно искать встречи с соответствующей компанией,и тогда этот пример не подойдёт,только если существо не будет знать что курение ведёт к раку,тогда да...Давайте по-другому.Рассмотрим ситуации,а вы напишите может эта ситуация быть созревшим результатом кармы(если конечно не все ситуации в жизни результат кармы; ) ):а)некоего человека ограбили в подворотне б)некий человек ограбил другого в подворотне в)ребёнка избили в школе,или избивают постоянно г)один школьник избил или избивает постоянно одноклассника д)человек живет в нищите,но при этом старается зарабатывать ,но у его не получается 

2)То есть по-вашему в любой ситуации реализованное намерение всегда будет сильнее чем просто намерение?Даже несмотря на что нереализованное негативное намерение может долбать сознание пол жизни,а реализованное - вспыхнуло краткосрочно-выплескалось и прошло(или такого по-вашему не может быть,и дальше оно[тоже самое намерение..Ну или аналогичное,хорошо ]найдет другой объект)

----------


## Денис К

> О том, что всё то что есть, не есть следствие одной причины, не двух, не трёх....., а всё что существует в каждый момент - существует как совокупность множества причин, условий и возможностей, о этом забыли уже ? ; )


Нет,помню.Это никакой роли не играет,хоть миллиард мельчайших причин хоть бесконечность.Вообще без разницы..Каждая причина (эффект) создаёт аналогичную а та в свою очередь должна создать следующую..Либо тогда мы разделяем причину и следствие и рассматриваем это как поступок- итог,если уменьшить то впечатление/эффект - итог и вот тогда это уже безальтернативно будет поступок  -наказание или поступок-поощрение(в микро тоже самое,тенденция одинаковая),но с такой формулировкой вы не соглашаетесь..

----------


## Йен

> Понятно: не уловили абсурдности задачи различения/разделения неразделимого (добавлю: не на словах, а -- реально)... : )



Ну да, это же такой абсурд - различать вкус, цвет и запах лимона, при этом не имея возможности их разделить физически )
(Ахтунг! Спец. Примечание для переводчиков со стажем: это просто пример, здесь не нужно подгонять понятие "рупа"-  параматтха дхаммы, под объект "лимон" относящийся к саммути сачча.)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.12.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Чтоб было пространство и возможности для этого. В том числе и в интернете.
> И чтоб новые люди, родившиеся и выросшие в новое время, имеющие предрасположенности к буддизму, имели и пространство и возможности эти предрасположенности воплотить. В том числе и благодаря интернету.


1. Пространство и возможности, в т.ч. и в интернете, для формирования русского (украинского, белорусского этц) буддизма не могут создаваться посредством повторения заявлений о том, что этот буддизм отстаёт от...
2. Реально полагаете, что новые люди, выросшие в новое время, будут обретут пространство и возможность воплотить свои предрасположенности благодаря настырным повторениям таких заявлений неким Владимиром Николаевичем, уклоняющимся от работы с иноязычными словарями и от чтения переводов будд. литературы на русский? : )

Собственно, это в Вашем ключе: брать на себя право создавать пространство и возможность для развития отеч. буддизма посредством неких заявлений... %)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Уважаемый  @*Юй Кан* , я ответил на Ваш вопрос, ответьте пожалуйста и на мой:
> 
> рупа это параматтха сачча ?


Мои извинения, но этот Ваш вопрос -- не по принадлежности, ибо в параматтха сачча (как уже объявлял раньше : ) аз не силён.
Потому и торг класса "я -- тебе, ты -- мне" тут неуместен.

----------


## Юй Кан

> В разговоре в таком тоне мне совершенно не хочется упоминать умных и уважаемых людей, чтобы Вы еще и их трепали.
> 
> Совершенно хамским, наглым и невежественным образом, который вы ошибочно называете "ирония".


Упаси Вас упоминать имена умных и уважаемых людей, но -- *где* Вам удалось сыскать такое определение слова "профанация", использованное Вами для деликатного : ) извращения и опошливания (т.е. профанации), но без малейших признаков хамства, наглости и невежества, да? : ) труда добросовестных переводчиков будд. текстов?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну да, это же такой абсурд - различать вкус, цвет и запах лимона, при этом не имея возможности их разделить физически )
> (Ахтунг! Спец. Примечание для переводчиков со стажем: это просто пример, здесь не нужно подгонять понятие "рупа"-  параматтха дхаммы, под объект "лимон" относящийся к саммути сачча.)


Физически (химически, спектрально и т.д.) разделение признаков объекта, объявленного кем-либо неразделимым по признакам, вполне реально, возможно и выполняется.
Потому утверждать неразделимость любых признаков -- именно абсурд.
Это просто логика, ничего особенного...

Да и под объект "лимон" здесь или где-то подогнал эти признаки не я. : )

----------


## Шуньяананда

> То, что русские(и вообще европейские, американские, австралийские) Боддхидхармы, Марпы, Богдогэгэны, Буддхадасы, Ачаны Чаа .... - это всё впереди.
> Сейчас только фундамент закладывается,  образовательные системы осмысления текстов  переносятся и системы опыта созерцательных практик, а также и опыт интеграции Дхармы\Дхаммы в жизнь.
> И терминологический аппарат также, всё ещё в процессе становления.


Идея направленной эволюции-очень даже русская после теории номогенеза Берга.Но столь смело,пусть патетически,обещать русскихМарп,Платонов и Невтонов,это на любителя!!столь сложная система должна быть описана максимально плюралистически...
А весь флейм постов уважаемых форумян именно из за попытки вывести через перевод или трактовку  термины совершенно другой аксиоматики ,если вообще в учении Царевича есть аксиоматика,логико дедуктивная основа.
Как только кто нибудь пытается воспользоваться логико-дедуктивным методом с точки  своего опыта,монаха ли,переводчика,философа -апофатически вглядываясь в другие точки зрения,то из его алаи прут такие биджи пышным цветом!!!
   Ведь вроде эти бои со времен Фреге могли бы быть послабже..Война терминологий и названий иудейской традиции тоже история.Даже там никто не рвет бороды друг друга.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Мои извинения, но этот Ваш вопрос -- не по принадлежности, ибо в параматтха сачча (как уже объявлял раньше : ) аз не силён.
> Потому и торг класса "я -- тебе, ты -- мне" тут неуместен.


Перед Вами, как переводчиком буддийских текстов, возник вопрос:



> тогда как мой вопрос более прагматичен: можно ли -- и в каких случаях -- переводить пал. rupa ...


Ваше: переводить для профанов - конечно не понимаю, надеюсь это была ирония, буддийские тексты не переводятся для профанов. 
Как и Вы, так и я, стремимся к тому что бы были качественные переводы. Вы переводчик со стажем, я буддист со стажем, давайте разбираться по буддийски - дружно, вместе.
А там глядишь и подтянуться переводчики буддийских текстов и практикующие буддисты, с большим чем  у Вас и у меня стажем, с большим пониманием и осмыслением буддизма.

* рупа это параматтха сачча ?*

Давайте разбираться.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Давайте разбираться.


Разбирайтесь? : )
Самостоятельно. Ибо мну попросту ужасают %) Ваш апломб, оформляемый вербально под гулкий барабан самолюбования.

Перевод же _для всех_ (включая несведущих/профанов), желающих ознакомиться даже со сложными/сложнейшими будд. текстами/канонами -- это норма для добросовестного переводчика. Именно у таких переводчиков я учился и учусь. И определил этот базовый принцип для себя, начиная с первого же текста, за который взялся: с головоломной : ) Ланкаватары.
За что меня, к сведению опытных читателей и буддистов со стажем : ), не раз благодарили.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Разбирайтесь? : )
> Самостоятельно. Ибо мну .....


Как хотите, вольному воля, я же уже искренне рад хотя бы и тому, что Вы наконец то для себя выяснили:
рупа слово _полисемическое_(с)

Успехов в достижениях, постижениях и осуществлениях !

----------


## Юй Кан

> Как хотите, вольному воля, я же уже искренне рад хотя бы и тому, что Вы наконец то для себя выяснили:
> рупа слово _полисемическое_(с)


Надо же, как мало нужно человеку для радости в страдательном мире: всего лишь выдумки на почве незнания и/или беспамятства... %)

Ему бы вспомнить, что ни значения "материя", ни значения "цвет" для термина _рупа_, при всей его полисемии, нет в авторитетных пал. и санскр. словарях, какие аз, несовершенный, перед началом полемики, как обычно, тщательно просмотрел, о чём и уведомил (как водится -- мимо разговорчивого оппонента : ).

А уж что касается полисемичности (и контекстозависимости) санскр. и, скажем, кит. слов/терминов (с какими не раз имел дело) я не раз высказывался в форуме (как водится -- мимо разговорчивого оппонента : ).

Что же до Абхидхаммы, так она, во-первых, постканонична, а во-вторых, вводит массу новых раскладов, практически не встречающихся в Сутта-питаке, потому её текст -- это особый разговор. Какого я коснулся лишь чуть, анализируя малый е фрагмент и не обнаружив там значения рупа как материя или цвет... Кому она нужна -- тем она в помощь, а я для неё ещё попросту не созрел, ни в каком смысле, чего и не скрываю (как водится, опять -- мимо разговорчивого оппонента : ).




> Успехов в достижениях, постижениях и осуществлениях !


Взаимно. : ) По итогам общения мог бы массу полезного лично Вам пожелать (начиная, скажем, с внимательности), но -- не буду, чтоб лишний раз не огорчать, ведь обо всём, включая безукоризненное владение известным Вам барабаном, не раз уже писал...

----------


## Балдинг

> Разбирайтесь? : )
> Самостоятельно. Ибо мну попросту ужасают %) Ваш апломб, оформляемый вербально под гулкий барабан самолюбования.
> 
> Перевод же _для всех_ (включая несведущих/профанов), желающих ознакомиться даже со сложными/сложнейшими будд. текстами/канонами -- это норма для добросовестного переводчика. Именно у таких переводчиков я учился и учусь. И определил этот базовый принцип для себя, начиная с первого же текста, за который взялся: с головоломной : ) Ланкаватары.
> За что меня, к сведению опытных читателей и буддистов со стажем : ), не раз благодарили.


Здравствуйте, Юй Кан,
Хотел вчера, в контексте той части разговора, где говорилось о способе перевода отдельных слов оригинального текста путем транскрибирования, поделиться с Вами одним наблюдением.
Как-то, начиная знакомиться с Чжуанцзы в переводе Позднеевой Л.Д., во вступительной статье Торчинова Е.А. ознакомился с его мнением о том, что недоумение вызывает стремление переводчика перевести все китайские имена.
С субъективной точки зрения потребителя, у меня, наоборот, рождается чувство признательности к Позднеевой Л.Д. за смысловой перевод имен.

----------

Юй Кан (28.12.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Здравствуйте, Юй Кан,
> Хотел вчера, в контексте той части разговора, где говорилось о способе перевода отдельных слов оригинального текста путем транскрибирования, поделиться с Вами одним наблюдением.
> Как-то, начиная знакомиться с Чжуанцзы в переводе Позднеевой Л.Д., во вступительной статье Торчинова Е.А. ознакомился с его мнением о том, что недоумение вызывает стремление переводчика перевести все китайские имена.
> С субъективной точки зрения потребителя, у меня, наоборот, рождается чувство признательности к Позднеевой Л.Д. за смысловой перевод имен.


Совершенно не помню перевод "Чжуан-цзы" Позднеевой, т.к. сразу попал в объятия виртуозного по языку Малявина, имён не раскрывавшего. : )
Хотя очень понимаю Любовь Дмитриевну в том смысле, что имена у больш-ва героев и персонажей Чжуан Чжоу т.н. "говорящие"...
Да, глянул сейчас в сети -- так и есть: тут и Владеющий Своими Чувствами, и Высочайший, и Наставника Юных, и Высокий Платан и т.д. (Но при этом имена исторических лиц даны транскриптом.)
Потому переводить их, наряду с прочим текстом, -- нормально: ведь это литературно-философическое творение, а не исторические хроники. : )

Хотя, помню, когда Торчинова спросили, какой из двух переводов "Чжуан-цзы" ему ближе, он ответил, что перевод Позднеевой, добавив, что так -- лишь поскольку второй перевод появился позднее (мои извинения за невольный каламбур : )...

----------

Балдинг (29.12.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> 1)Ммм,нет,давным-давно я так не думаю(применительно к буддизму конечно),и в своих рассуждениях об этом и не пишу.Немножко некорректный приём.Речь была о другом...Хорошо,еще раз.Вот есть ум,который выдал какую-то реакцию(сейчас без разницы по какой причине),например какую-либо эмоцию,спектр эмоций,состояние(не важно)котор-ая/ые соотвественно даст некий результат в виде плодов этой каммы через внешние условия.Возьмем ваш пример с курением,цитата: «..А карма в данном случае это то: почему человек родился в месте где есть возможность закурить, почему он попал в ситуацию где есть возможность закурить, почему он принял решение попробовать, почему он втянулся в курение.»Проанализируем.В данном примере карма создаёт [видимо придётся уточнить,когда я пишу что «карма создаёт»я не имею ввиду что это какая-то отдельно от существа функционирующая хрень] для нашего персонажа внешние условия в которых он должен получить нужный результат(рак лёгких)исходя опять-таки из созревшей кармы.То есть карма обуславливает рождение в нужных условиях,создаёт встречи с соответствующими людьми(которые научили его курить),влияет на его желание курить или нет...Хотя нет,теоретически там может быть не так,он может сам подсознательно искать встречи с соответствующей компанией,и тогда этот пример не подойдёт,только если существо не будет знать что курение ведёт к раку,тогда да...Давайте по-другому.Рассмотрим ситуации,а вы напишите может эта ситуация быть созревшим результатом кармы(если конечно не все ситуации в жизни результат кармы; ) ):а)некоего человека ограбили в подворотне б)некий человек ограбил другого в подворотне в)ребёнка избили в школе,или избивают постоянно г)один школьник избил или избивает постоянно одноклассника д)человек живет в нищите,но при этом старается зарабатывать ,но у его не получается 
> 
> 2)То есть по-вашему в любой ситуации реализованное намерение всегда будет сильнее чем просто намерение?Даже несмотря на что нереализованное негативное намерение может долбать сознание пол жизни,а реализованное - вспыхнуло краткосрочно-выплескалось и прошло(или такого по-вашему не может быть,и дальше оно[тоже самое намерение..Ну или аналогичное,хорошо ]найдет другой объект)


1) а.б.в.г.д.
Вот то что Вы пытаетесь слишком конкретизировать ситуацию уводит от буддийского понимания кармы.
И карма в данном случае уже понимается как неизбежные рок, фатум, судьба, долг; вместо понимания вероятности из спектра возможностей, того что ещё не произошло. 
Любая конкретная ситуация, есть не что иное как - совокупность безграничного множества причин и условий. И вне этой конкретной совокупности безграничного множества причин и условий - не существует и никакой конкретной ситуации.
Всё, что происходит - есть результат множества необходимых внутренних причин и внешних условий. И если убрать даже нечто одно из необходимых  внутренних причин или внешних условий - то конкретное нечто и не произойдёт.

2) Что значить по вашему ? Типа по щучьему веленью, по моему хотенью  :Smilie: 
Есть то что есть и так как это есть. В буддизме это и исследуют и пользуют.
Если Вы не будете воплощать намерение в физическом или вербальном действии, тем самым усиливая его, разве не будет в намного меньшей мере закрепляться тенденция привычка соответствующая умственной природе этого намерения ?
То что долбит это уже результат прошлых карм, а кармы которые будут накапливаться это те умственные действия которые совершаются когда долбит, умелые или не умелые, усугубляющие или ослабляющие.

----------

Шуньяананда (29.12.2017)

----------


## Денис К

> 1) а.б.в.г.д.
> Вот то что Вы пытаетесь слишком конкретизировать ситуацию уводит от буддийского понимания кармы.
> И карма в данном случае уже понимается как неизбежные рок, фатум, судьба, долг; вместо понимания вероятности из спектра возможностей, того что ещё не произошло. 
> Любая конкретная ситуация, есть не что иное как - совокупность безграничного множества причин и условий. И вне этой конкретной совокупности безграничного множества причин и условий - не существует и никакой конкретной ситуации.
> Всё, что происходит - есть результат множества необходимых внутренних причин и внешних условий. И если убрать даже нечто одно из необходимых  внутренних причин или внешних условий - то конкретное нечто и не произойдёт.
> 
> 2) Что значить по вашему ? Типа по щучьему веленью, по моему хотенью 
> Есть то что есть и так как это есть. В буддизме это и исследуют и пользуют.
> Если Вы не будете воплощать намерение в физическом или вербальном действии, тем самым усиливая его, разве не будет в намного меньшей мере закрепляться тенденция привычка соответствующая умственной природе этого намерения ?
> То что долбит это уже результат прошлых карм, а кармы которые будут накапливаться это те умственные действия которые совершаются когда долбит, умелые или не умелые, усугубляющие или ослабляющие.


1)Ушли от ответа,конечно,ну ладно..Конкретизируя какое-то явление мы можем понимать его общие тенденции и направления.В данном случае мне хотелось рассмотреть  взаимодействие внутреннего и внешнего(не совсем понятно каким образом оно присходит,и почему оно происходит..а на примерах видно было бы).Насколько я понял карма это внутреннее,ситуации которые происходят с человеком(в том числе благодаря другим существам со своей кармой на которых по идее ты не можешь влиять) это внешнее.И вот здесь все очень интересно).Есть несколько теоретических вариантов.Первое,это то что внутреннее состояние создаёт соответствующее внутреннее состояние( ; ) )благодаря которому существо подсознательно тянется к определённым ситуациям и делает определённый запрограммированный[подсознанием]выбор.Само подсознание не знает что хорошо что плохо,а просто ищет во внешнем подобное внутреннему,и ищет то что и дальше будет провоцировать подобные ощущение и состояния.На внешние факторы она повлиять не может,соответственно ситуации что человека обокрали(или подобные) из-за его кармы невозможны,а возможны те где он просто сам себе будет искать приключения на пятую точку(извиняюсь),может найдёт - может нет,и что именно найдет-не спрогнозировать,нет определённого итога.Подсознание в данном случае некий обобщенный термин,необязательно в его психологическом значении,но что-то близкое..А есть другая ситуация.Внутреннее создаёт внутреннее,но при этом каким-то образом происходит влияние или притягивание неких внешних факторов в безапелляционном режиме.Вот как в тех примерах.То есть ограбление это созревшие плоды кармы.Вот здесь непонятно,потому что для этого нужно взаимодействие с определённым человеком у которого своя карма,и действие,ограбление он должен выбрать сам.Плюс все должно сойтись-чтобы один человек со своей индивидуальной кармой оказался в одной точке с другим человеком со своей индивидуальной кармой направление которых по отношению друг к другу должно совпадать.И чтобы у грабителя не было выбора принять другое решение,а у жертвы не было выбора не придти в данное место .То есть здесь должен быть невероятный просчёт и прогнозирование развития абсолютно разных ситуаций и условий.Вот я о чем писал.

2) «По-вашему» значит на ваш взгляд,уж извините но я считаю что любая точка зрения может быть ошибочной,конкретно вас никак задевать я не хотел конечно же....Ну вот для меня это пока что неочевидно,поэтому и пишу что не факт.На мой взгляд сдержанное желание или сдержанная и не выплескнутая эмоция будут даже сильнее влиять на внутреннее состояние.Но тут во многом зависит от конкретной ситуации.Опять-таки есть несколько вариантов,ты можешь выплеснуть(реализовать намерение)и забыть,а можешь выплеснуть и потом ещё долго внутри пережёвывать ситуацию.И обратное,ты можешь не реализовать намерение в какой-то конкретной ситуации и забыть об этом,а можешь потом(или в целом)ещё долго думать об этом,злиться или быть подавленным,и тогда эта ситуация будет оставлять не меньший отпечаток в уме чем когда ты что-то совершил и больше тебя это не беспокоит.Но все зависит от конкретного примера.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> .На мой взгляд сдержанное желание или сдержанная и не выплескнутая эмоция будут даже сильнее влиять на внутреннее состояние.Но тут во многом зависит от конкретной ситуации.Опять-таки есть несколько вариантов,ты можешь выплеснуть(реализовать намерение)и забыть,а можешь выплеснуть и потом ещё долго внутри пережёвывать ситуацию.И обратное,ты можешь не реализовать намерение в какой-то конкретной ситуации и забыть об этом,а можешь потом(или в целом)ещё долго думать об этом,злиться или быть подавленным,и тогда эта ситуация будет оставлять не меньший отпечаток в уме чем когда ты что-то совершил и больше тебя это не беспокоит.Но все зависит от конкретного примера.


Потом злиться, быть подавленным - это разве уже не следующие состояния, реакции на них, следующие умственные действия ?
И это ведь не  то намерение от которого отказались, а вот это злится и быть подавленным - имеет и причину в привычке\тенденции злится и\или быть подавленным в конкретно такой ситуации.  И наличие именно таких привычек\тенденций\потенций в уме одного существа обусловит то что оно это будет переживать при нереализованном намерении*, тогда как отсутствие именно таких привычек\тенденций\потенций в уме другого существа не приведёт к таким  последующим состояниям.

*(в данном случае  такая ситуация послужит условием проявления в уме этой имеющейся привычки\тенденции\потенции и уже с этим надо будет умело или неумело действовать, теми или иными действиями ума создавая ту или иную карму, чтото усиливая, чтото ослабляя) 

Пишу лишь на эту часть сообщения, так как остальное, извините, не понял.

----------


## Денис К

> Потом злиться, быть подавленным - это разве уже не следующие состояния, реакции на них, следующие умственные действия ?
> И это ведь не  то намерение от которого отказались, а вот это злится и быть подавленным - имеет и причину в привычке\тенденции злится и\или быть подавленным в конкретно такой ситуации.  И наличие именно таких привычек\тенденций\потенций в уме одного существа обусловит то что оно это будет переживать при нереализованном намерении*, тогда как отсутствие именно таких привычек\тенденций\потенций в уме другого существа не приведёт к таким  последующим состояниям.
> 
> *(в данном случае  такая ситуация послужит условием проявления в уме этой имеющейся привычки\тенденции\потенции и уже с этим надо будет умело или неумело действовать, теми или иными действиями ума создавая ту или иную карму, чтото усиливая, чтото ослабляя) 
> 
> Пишу лишь на эту часть сообщения, так как остальное, извините, не понял.


Да наверно,это уже следствие ситуации..но взаимосвязь-то все равно есть,ведь эти имеющиеся привычки/тенденции злиться/быть подавленным будут проявляться только в контексте возникшей ситуации(неареализованного намерения),причём,вероятно,усиливая их.Соответственно оба этих фактора будут причиной полученного в итоге результата(чувства злости/подавленное состояние)неудовлетворенности от нереализованного намерения..Тогда приведу дурацкий пример[корректный лень придумывать]в котором будет видно что не важно реализованное намерение или нет(если мы принимаем в расчёт только внутреннее состояние).Человека А оскорбил человек Б,человек А в одной реальности врезал ему по лицу,а в другой реальности человек А сдержался.Допустим злость и желание насилия в обоих ситуациях были аналогичными,просто во второй реальности причиной сдерживания желания явился некий внешний фактор(а не внутренний) отсутствовавший в первом случае(не знаю,полицейский мимо проходил,или там был ночь/день,много людей/мало людей ,внешний вид оппонента и т.д.,без разницы).То есть само намерение и сопутствовавшее ему внутренние состояния были одинаковые.В итоге:что при реализованном намерении что нет эмоции абсолютно одинаковые,лишь внешний фактор влияет на результат,соответственно  и следствие должно быть примерно идентичным.

По поводу другой части..Поэтому и хотел объяснить на примерах.Хотя вроде ведь все понятно написал..Хорошо.Где вот эта взаимосвязь внутреннего состояния с внешними условиями?Ведь карма в уме существа,а не снаружи отдельно действующий закон.Как ум формирует внешние условия?Вот допустим ограбление произошедшее с человеком А(назовём также человек А человек Б и т.д.)произошло «благодаря» созревшей карме.Но для того чтобы кто-то ограбил человека А нужен человек Б,у которого своя карма и который карме человека А неподконтролен,и вообще напрямую с ним никак не связан.То есть внешние условия(мир вокруг,другие индивидуальные существа)подстраиваются под карму конкретного персонажа,или притягиваются допустим,или что происходит?Охотник притягивается к жертве,а жертва притягивается к охотнику,и шансов избежать столкновения у них нет..Как-то так вообщем.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Человека А оскорбил человек Б,человек А в одной реальности врезал ему по лицу,а в другой реальности человек А сдержался.Допустим злость и желание насилия в обоих ситуациях были аналогичными,просто во второй реальности причиной сдерживания желания явился некий внешний фактор(а не внутренний) отсутствовавший в первом случае(не знаю,полицейский мимо проходил,или там был ночь/день,много людей/мало людей ,внешний вид оппонента и т.д.,без разницы).То есть само намерение и сопутствовавшее ему внутренние состояния были одинаковые.В итоге:что при реализованном намерении что нет эмоции абсолютно одинаковые,лишь внешний фактор влияет на результат,соответственно  и следствие должно быть примерно идентичным.
> 
> По поводу другой части..Поэтому и хотел объяснить на примерах.Хотя вроде ведь все понятно написал..Хорошо.Где вот эта взаимосвязь внутреннего состояния с внешними условиями?Ведь карма в уме существа,а не снаружи отдельно действующий закон.Как ум формирует внешние условия?Вот допустим ограбление произошедшее с человеком А(назовём также человек А человек Б и т.д.)произошло «благодаря» созревшей карме.Но для того чтобы кто-то ограбил человека А нужен человек Б,у которого своя карма и который карме человека А неподконтролен,и вообще напрямую с ним никак не связан.То есть внешние условия(мир вокруг,другие индивидуальные существа)подстраиваются под карму конкретного персонажа,или притягиваются допустим,или что происходит?Охотник притягивается к жертве,а жертва притягивается к охотнику,и шансов избежать столкновения у них нет..Как-то так вообщем.


1 Соглашусь, что лишь примерно идентичным, так как просто внешние условия помешали осуществить намерение. Но именно примерно, так в уме не запечатлено момента как врезал и конкретно такой отпечаток никогда не всплывёт. При этом такой человек может потом в уме ещё сто раз врезать обидчику и такое количество умственных действий могут оставить довольно сильные отпечатки.  


2 Уже какой раз на эту часть буду повторять : ) 
Любая конкретная ситуация, есть не что иное как - совокупность безграничного множества причин и условий. И вне этой конкретной совокупности безграничного множества причин и условий - не существует и никакой конкретной ситуации.
Всё, что происходит - есть результат множества необходимых внутренних причин и внешних условий. И если убрать даже нечто одно из необходимых внутренних причин или внешних условий - то конкретное нечто и не произойдёт.

Здесь в Вашем примере схождение многих причин и условий. Они должны сойтись вместе, чтоб произошла именно эта конкретная ситуация. Как говорится кармы могут кальпами быть в уме существа, пока не будут встречены все нужные условия чтоб конкретная карма срезультатировала.

Можно бесчисленное количество всяких ситуаций придумывать и разбирать, но это имеет мало смысла. К тому же обьять умом все причины и условия невозможно. 
Как и невозможно перечислить всё что есть в безграничном пространстве по отдельности и в индивидуальном порядке. Но можно классифицировать всё что есть в безграничном пространстве - по классам, категория, иерархическим связям и сформировать основные принципы как это всё существует. Причём  реальность можно классифицировать, разнообразнейшими способами )
Так и с безграничностью возможных карм, можно всё это классифицировать и понять принципы действия, проверить  и пользовать. Почему и пытаюсь уйти от конкретных ситуаций в разговоре.

----------

Фил (30.12.2017)

----------


## Денис К

> 1 Соглашусь, что лишь примерно идентичным, так как просто внешние условия помешали осуществить намерение. Но именно примерно, так в уме не запечатлено момента как врезал и конкретно такой отпечаток никогда не всплывёт. При этом такой человек может потом в уме ещё сто раз врезать обидчику и такое количество умственных действий могут оставить довольно сильные отпечатки.  
> 
> 
> 2 Уже какой раз на эту часть буду повторять : ) 
> Любая конкретная ситуация, есть не что иное как - совокупность безграничного множества причин и условий. И вне этой конкретной совокупности безграничного множества причин и условий - не существует и никакой конкретной ситуации.
> Всё, что происходит - есть результат множества необходимых внутренних причин и внешних условий. И если убрать даже нечто одно из необходимых внутренних причин или внешних условий - то конкретное нечто и не произойдёт.
> 
> Здесь в Вашем примере схождение многих причин и условий. Они должны сойтись вместе, чтоб произошла именно эта конкретная ситуация. Как говорится кармы могут кальпами быть в уме существа, пока не будут встречены все нужные условия чтоб конкретная карма срезультатировала.
> 
> ...


1)Так он и не врезав реально может прокрутить этот момент сто раз представляя как бы это сделал)а врезав вероятно и не вспомнил бы через день)то есть несовершенное намерение может влиять на внутренние состояние точно также как совершенное...и это ведь кстати не какой-то редкий случай,внешние условия очень часто останавливают людей от совершения каких-либо действий вопреки их желаниям в конкретный момент..

2)Так тогда нужно было написать что это множество причин и условий независимы друг от друга и ни чем не обусловлены(кроме своей непосредственной причины),то есть не связяны с самим существом.Поэтому  это просто цепочка(сеть переплетающихся цепочек)из случайных независимых связей и событий,о какой карме вообще идёт речь в таком случае?Грубо говоря тогда в подворотне могут прирезать чувака с суперположительной кармой и это просто случайность.Где карма-то?)))..И кстати,вы ведь различали цепочки событий в виде причинно-следственных связей и собственно карму,которая обуславливает жизненные события и перерождения.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> 1)Так он и не врезав реально может прокрутить этот момент сто раз представляя как бы это сделал)а врезав вероятно и не вспомнил бы через день)то есть несовершенное намерение может влиять на внутренние состояние точно также как совершенное...и это ведь кстати не какой-то редкий случай,внешние условия очень часто останавливают людей от совершения каких-либо действий вопреки их желаниям в конкретный момент..
> 
> 2)Так тогда нужно было написать что это множество причин и условий независимы друг от друга и ни чем не обусловлены(кроме своей непосредственной причины),то есть не связяны с самим существом.Поэтому  это просто цепочка(сеть переплетающихся цепочек)из случайных независимых связей и событий,о какой карме вообще идёт речь в таком случае?Грубо говоря тогда в подворотне могут прирезать чувака с суперположительной кармой и это просто случайность.Где карма-то?)))..И кстати,вы ведь различали цепочки событий в виде причинно-следственных связей и собственно карму,которая обуславливает жизненные события и перерождения.


1) Вообщето об этом и написал, насчёт того что может потом прокручивать в уме ударяя:  каждое прокручивание в уме, это ведь также - карма, действие ума )
А в предыдущих сообщениях и о том, что ударивший может и забыть это, но при этом усилит как тенденцию\привычку\потенцию  к тому что других ударять, так и усилит тенденцию\привычку\потенцию того импульса под которым ударит. И в этой жизни и в будущей такая тенденция\привычка\потенция будет и дальше побуждать так реагировать на ситуацию, а всплывшая например в момент смерти как такая привычная реакция, то приведёт к соответствующему рождению: если в основе этого отвержения\гнев\агрессия\злоба ( а это наиболее частая клеша под которой  бьют) то толкнёт в паранойю нарака, если пристрастия\алчность\жадность то к рождению голодным духом, если в основе лишь предвзятости\тупость\сумбур то к животному состоянию, если вдруг такое что чисто зависть то может и "вальхалу") к асурам занести.

2) Извините снова, но опять: я Вам про Хому, Вы в мне - про Йарему )

----------

Шуньяананда (30.12.2017)

----------


## Денис К

> 1) Вообщето об этом и написал, насчёт того что может потом прокручивать в уме ударяя:  каждое прокручивание в уме, это ведь также - карма, действие ума )
> А в предыдущих сообщениях и о том, что ударивший может и забыть это, но при этом усилит как тенденцию\привычку\потенцию  к тому что других ударять, так и усилит тенденцию\привычку\потенцию того импульса под которым ударит. И в этой жизни и в будущей такая тенденция\привычка\потенция будет и дальше побуждать так реагировать на ситуацию, а всплывшая например в момент смерти как такая привычная реакция, то приведёт к соответствующему рождению: если в основе этого отвержения\гнев\агрессия\злоба ( а это наиболее частая клеша под которой  бьют) то толкнёт в паранойю нарака, если пристрастия\алчность\жадность то к рождению голодным духом, если в основе лишь предвзятости\тупость\сумбур то к животному состоянию, если вдруг такое что чисто зависть то может и "вальхалу") к асурам занести.
> 
> 2) Извините снова, но опять: я Вам про Хому, Вы в мне - про Йарему )


1)ну вообщем все зависит от конкретной ситуации и от конкретных тараканов в голове конкретного существа.

2)Вы меня тоже извините но это все потому что вы все время уходите от темы.Я уже не в первый раз спрашиваю КАК ПРОИСХОДИТ ВЛИЯНИЕ ВНУТРЕННЕГО (состояния ума) НА ВНЕШНЕЕ(условия для конкретной ситуации),и происходит ли вообще..вы отвечаете: «Всё, что происходит - есть результат множества необходимых внутренних причин и внешних условий. И если убрать даже нечто одно из необходимых внутренних причин или внешних условий - то конкретное нечто и не произойдёт.» Либо все эти условия и причины для конкретной ситуации переплетаются случайно(о чем и можно сделать вывод исходя из вашего сообщения)и образуют некий непрогнозируемый результат,либо не случайно,и образуют прогнозируемый результат,если не случайно то непонятно каким образом..если вернуться к примеру,то это желание жертвы пойти именно этим путём и именно в это время(прямая причина а) и желание преступника выйти на разбой именно в это место и в это время(пр.причина б).Их встреча(причины а и причины б)присходит либо случайно либо нет,третьего не дано.Почему человек с кармой жертвы  встречает преступника?Был у них выбор у одного не идти именно этой дорогой а у другого не выйти именно сюда и именно в это время или нет?

----------


## Фил

Три смерти Бена Бакстера  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.12.2017), Денис К (30.12.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ну вообщем все зависит от конкретной ситуации и от конкретных тараканов в голове конкретного существа.


ну уже теплее : )

Таким образом нужны и конкретная ситуация и _конкретные тараканы в конкретной голове (конкретные кармы в конкретном уме)._
И чтоб переживание некоего конкретного опыта произошло,  только лишь одних тараканов в голове недостаточно, и , только лишь одной ситуации недостаточно. 

С конкретным тараканом (который должен быть в голове, наряду с остальным тараканьим семейством) толкающим в то или иное перерождение, если  в момент смерти именно этот таракан зашевелится ясно ? 
Это то мне хоть удалось доходчиво написать ?
Если да, то хорошо бы это обозначить - карма ввергающая. Такова вот одна из категорий в буддийском учении о  карме.

И кстати конкретно этот таракан ввергнувший в рождение, никуда из ума при этом не девается, он там и остаётся.
И вот не только всё что имеет быть есть результат не одной причины, не двух, не трёх,.... а есть результат множества причин и условий. А и одна  карма (одно умственное действие) может быть причиной многих результатов.

(И ещё как известно тараканы размножаются. ; ))

----------


## Денис К

> ну уже теплее : )
> 
> Таким образом нужны и конкретная ситуация и _конкретные тараканы в конкретной голове (конкретные кармы в конкретном уме)._
> И чтоб переживание некоего конкретного опыта произошло,  только лишь одних тараканов в голове недостаточно, и , только лишь одной ситуации недостаточно. 
> 
> С конкретным тараканом (который должен быть в голове, наряду с остальным тараканьим семейством) толкающим в то или иное перерождение, если  в момент смерти именно этот таракан зашевелится ясно ? 
> Это то мне хоть удалось доходчиво написать ?
> Если да, то хорошо бы это обозначить - карма ввергающая. Такова вот одна из категорий в буддийском учении о  карме.
> 
> ...


Ну нереализованное намерение это тоже провоцирующая ситуация,и я писал что оно может влиять точно также как и реализованное,речь то об этом шла изначально.А повлияет или нет,и как повлияет уже зависит от конкретных имеющихся предпосылок(тараканов) для того или иного результата...Так о ввергающей карме вообще речи не шло ведь до этого.Тут так раз более-менее понятно,хотя тоже не без странностей)).Мне интересен сам процесс взаимодействия умственного с внешними условиями.Тоже самое что с жизненными ситуациями.Ну испытал в процессе смерти человек определённые эмоции,по всей умственной совокупности ему нужно родится опять в мире людей.Но это неоднородный мир,можно родится в Замбии,а можно в богатой семье в хорошей стране.Я знаю что вы напишите на это,но это будет уже 35-й круг без ответа на вопрос который я задаю,как умственное находит соответствующую своему внутреннему миру внешнее условие,в варианте с ввергающей кармой это как находит соответствующую семью,то есть почему он перерождается конкретно в ней.Ведь по факту нет никаких общих тенденций у детей рождённых в разных социальных группах-например в богатых или бедных семьях..они могут быть абсолютно любые по всем своим характеристикам и общего ничего нет.Общего в плане что допустим с бедных семьях все дети рождаются с приблизительно одинаковым набором характеристик,в богатых с другим и т.д.Но такового нет.Это тоже некий рандом.

----------


## Денис К

> Три смерти Бена Бакстера


Отличный рассказ)Но он так раз показывает некую фатальность-поступить ты можешь как угодно но запрограммированный итог не изменить.

----------

Фил (31.12.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну нереализованное намерение это тоже провоцирующая ситуация,и я писал что оно может влиять точно также как и реализованное,речь то об этом шла изначально.А повлияет или нет,и как повлияет уже зависит от конкретных имеющихся предпосылок(тараканов) для того или иного результата...Так о ввергающей карме вообще речи не шло ведь до этого.Тут так раз более-менее понятно,хотя тоже не без странностей)).Мне интересен сам процесс взаимодействия умственного с внешними условиями.Тоже самое что с жизненными ситуациями.Ну испытал в процессе смерти человек определённые эмоции,по всей умственной совокупности ему нужно родится опять в мире людей.Но это неоднородный мир,можно родится в Замбии,а можно в богатой семье в хорошей стране.Я знаю что вы напишите на это,но это будет уже 35-й круг без ответа на вопрос который я задаю,как умственное находит соответствующую своему внутреннему миру внешнее условие,в варианте с ввергающей кармой это как находит соответствующую семью,то есть почему он перерождается конкретно в ней.Ведь по факту нет никаких общих тенденций у детей рождённых в разных социальных группах-например в богатых или бедных семьях..они могут быть абсолютно любые по всем своим характеристикам и общего ничего нет.Общего в плане что допустим с бедных семьях все дети рождаются с приблизительно одинаковым набором характеристик,в богатых с другим и т.д.Но такового нет.Это тоже некий рандом.


У существа с кучей не благих характеристик есть и кучка благих, а у существа с кучей благих характеристик есть и кучка не благих.
И нет стопроцентной гарантии, что именно всплывёт в уме в момент смерти. Для этого то в буддизме и тренируют памятование о неизбежности и неопределённости по времени момента смерти, чтоб быть готовым к такому естественному экзамену проверки успеха в практике.

Да, мы уже с Вами общались по поводу момента рождения, но всё таки ввергающую карму важно затронуть, чтоб подойти к нынешним Вашим вопросам именно с позиции буддийского мировоззрения. И то, что уже неоднократно указывал, что реальность можно воспринимать по разному в зависимости от мировоззрения также важно, так как при определённых взглядах некоторые вопросы будут восприниматься как самые важные, при других взглядах эти же вопросы будут несущественными, при третьих именно такие вопросы вообще не могут возникнуть и т.д.

Ввергающая карма очень очень важна, именно она обусловит все те ситуации, что могут случиться в последующей жизни.
Из безграничного спектра возможного, ввергающая карма обусловит более узкий набор вероятностей. Так то что может пережить лишь именно человек, не могут пережить ни преты, ни духи, ни животные, ни асуры, ни девасы.... и наоборот.
Вот так круг из возможных переживаний сузится. При рождении человеком, также какаято из предыдущих  карм омрачая восприятие и притягивая к тому что будет казаться наиболее привлекательным, обусловит выбор - места и родителей. И как Вы верно заметили последующие переживания также зависят от страны, социального положения и прочего. 
Вот одна из карм и срезультатировала(конкретное рождение) и ещё более сузила круг переживания из возможных. И следующий момент после рождения будет результатом предыдущий внутренних причин и внешних условий, а этот момент причиной следующего и так далее до смерти которая неизбежна так как уже есть результатом рождения.

При этом человек (даже и маленький, неговоря уже о подростках и взрослых людях) начинает под импульсами прошлых карм совершать различные действия. Каждый миг получая уже и результат прошлых карм(когда круг из возможного выбора ситуаций сужается до конкретной ситуации) и каждым своим действием (обусловленным имеющимися в уме кармами, ведь в основе любого действия лежит всегда некий умственны побуждающий импульс) сужая круги из имеющихся возможностей и вероятностей до конкретных ситуаций.

И это: та или иная конкретная карма из имеющихся в конкретном уме - не притягивает ситуацию, а наоборот результатирует при наличии необходимых условий.
Это как конкретному семечку нужны конкретные условия, чтоб оно проросло, ну Вы помните )

----------


## Фил

> Отличный рассказ)Но он так раз показывает некую фатальность-поступить ты можешь как угодно но запрограммированный итог не изменить.


Только не "запрограммированный" (т.к. предполагает наличие некоего программиста), а закономерный.
Представьте, что к сосны в лесу был тпкой же разум как у человека.
И вот она начала бы (делать то нечего, времени много), мечтать, что все в ее руках, каждый кузнец своего счастья, что она собирается переехать в Европу. А прогнозы умереть своей смертью или быть спиленной называть фатализмом.

Фатализм это если ее спилят в конкретный день и час.

----------

Шуньяананда (31.12.2017)

----------


## Фил

Причем ведь не исключено, что в Европу то переедет!
Могут выкопать и пересадить  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

О кривом дереве у Чжуан-цзы (пер. В.В. Малявина)

Хуэй-цзы сказал Чжуан-цзы: "У меня во дворе есть большое  дерево,  люди зовут  его  Деревом  Небес. Его ствол такой кривой, что к нему не приставишь отвес. Его ветви так извилисты, что к ним не приладишь угольник. Поставь его у дороги -- и ни один плотник даже не взглянет на него. Так  и  слова  твои: велики они, да нет от них проку, оттого люди не прислушиваются к ним".

Чжуан-цзы сказал: "Не доводилось ли тебе видеть, как выслеживает добычу дикая  кошка?  Она  ползет,  готовая  каждый миг броситься направо и налево, вверх и вниз, но вдруг попадает в ловушку и  гибнет  в  силках.  А  вот  як: огромен,  как  заволокшая  небо туча, но при своих размерах не может поймать даже мыши. Ты говоришь, что от твоего дерева пользы нет. Ну так посади его в Деревне, Которой нет нигде, водрузи его в Пустыне Беспредельного Простора  и гуляй  вокруг  него,  не думая о делах, отдыхай под ним, предаваясь приятным мечтаниям. Там не срубит его топор и ничто не причинит ему урона.  Когда  не находят пользы, откуда взяться заботам?"

----------


## Денис К

> Только не "запрограммированный" (т.к. предполагает наличие некоего программиста), а закономерный.
> Представьте, что к сосны в лесу был тпкой же разум как у человека.
> И вот она начала бы (делать то нечего, времени много), мечтать, что все в ее руках, каждый кузнец своего счастья, что она собирается переехать в Европу. А прогнозы умереть своей смертью или быть спиленной называть фатализмом.
> 
> Фатализм это если ее спилят в конкретный день и час.


В том то и дело что закономерным сие действо(смерть Бена Бакстера)не назвать,так как каждый раз он умирал не своей смертью в конкретный день и в конкретный час,несмотря на различные,даже не просто различные,а кардинально разные,обстоятельства.То есть чтобы не происходило он все равно должен был умереть-этого не изменить..Это ведь и на примере Неда Брина показано.В разных вариантах исторического развития он оказывался абсолютно разным человеком в плане характера,отношения к внешнему миру,увлечений,но везде была общая нить,например привычка брать с собой какую-нибудь вещь выходя из дома,ну и конечно везде общее развитие жизни несмотря на всю противоположность этих личностей.Как знаменитый пример с бутылкой в океане,внутри бутылки кто-либо,находящийся в ней,может дёргаться как угодно,но повлиять на движение самой бутылки в океане он не в состоянии.В этом смысл.

----------

Фил (02.01.2018)

----------


## Денис К

> У существа с кучей не благих характеристик есть и кучка благих, а у существа с кучей благих характеристик есть и кучка не благих.
> И нет стопроцентной гарантии, что именно всплывёт в уме в момент смерти. Для этого то в буддизме и тренируют памятование о неизбежности и неопределённости по времени момента смерти, чтоб быть готовым к такому естественному экзамену проверки успеха в практике.
> 
> Да, мы уже с Вами общались по поводу момента рождения, но всё таки ввергающую карму важно затронуть, чтоб подойти к нынешним Вашим вопросам именно с позиции буддийского мировоззрения. И то, что уже неоднократно указывал, что реальность можно воспринимать по разному в зависимости от мировоззрения также важно, так как при определённых взглядах некоторые вопросы будут восприниматься как самые важные, при других взглядах эти же вопросы будут несущественными, при третьих именно такие вопросы вообще не могут возникнуть и т.д.
> 
> Ввергающая карма очень очень важна, именно она обусловит все те ситуации, что могут случиться в последующей жизни.
> Из безграничного спектра возможного, ввергающая карма обусловит более узкий набор вероятностей. Так то что может пережить лишь именно человек, не могут пережить ни преты, ни духи, ни животные, ни асуры, ни девасы.... и наоборот.
> Вот так круг из возможных переживаний сузится. При рождении человеком, также какаято из предыдущих  карм омрачая восприятие и притягивая к тому что будет казаться наиболее привлекательным, обусловит выбор - места и родителей. И как Вы верно заметили последующие переживания также зависят от страны, социального положения и прочего. 
> Вот одна из карм и срезультатировала(конкретное рождение) и ещё более сузила круг переживания из возможных. И следующий момент после рождения будет результатом предыдущий внутренних причин и внешних условий, а этот момент причиной следующего и так далее до смерти которая неизбежна так как уже есть результатом рождения.
> ...


Все что вы пишите очень здорово))Но это все не то о чем я спрашивал,и в целом эту сухую схему я и так понимаю,в момент смерти что-то из ума окажется более весомым,просто вопрос не в том.Меня интересует каким именно образом внутренняя карма существа обуславливает внешние условия,если конкретно про ввергающую карму,то каким образом она подбирает(потому что она их не создаёт)подходящие условия рождения.Как это происходит?Какая взаимосвязь существа с  внешним,с другими существами,а она должна быть по-любому тогда,иначе никак не оказаться в подходящем по карме рождении.Насколько я всё-таки понимаю внешние условия берутся не случайно попавшиеся (ну во всяком случае вы так не считаете точно : ) ),так как например рождение человеком предполагает весь спектр возможно испытываемых эмоций,а не какие-то выборочные,как в адских мирах.Поэтому мы имеем факт прогиба внешних условий к внутреннему состоянию..Вы в сообщении кстати написали два противоположных мнения-1) «карма притягивает-обусловит выбор» 2) «карма не притягивает а результатирует»..

----------


## Фил

Я имел в виду, что каждый раз к его смерти вела цепь событий уходящих в прошлое. Должно было произоцти множество событий до этого. Причем по мере вмешательства людей из будущего они сами становились в цепь этих событий меняя саму вселенную.
Шекли же немного "хитрит", смерть это и событие и класс событий. Т.е. конкретная смерть каждый раз предотвращается, но как класс - нет.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.01.2018), Денис К (02.01.2018)

----------


## Фил

И тут еще Шекли вопрос идентичности поднимает. Они же ведь каждый раз спасают совершенно другого человека с ярлыком "Бен Бакстер" и имеют дело с разными "Недами Бринами". А почему не получилось?
Здесь описаны три эпизода, но потенциально возможны и другие, только этих товарищей из будущего (Ауи и др) там не будет, а будут другие.

А тут похоже на то, что вы сидите в тюрьме и пытаетесь посадить семечко: в бетонный пол, в кирпич, в металлический лист, а оно все не растет и не растет - кто же такую засаду придумал?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Все что вы пишите очень здорово))Но это все не то о чем я спрашивал,и в целом эту сухую схему я и так понимаю,в момент смерти что-то из ума окажется более весомым,просто вопрос не в том.Меня интересует каким именно образом внутренняя карма существа обуславливает внешние условия,если конкретно про ввергающую карму,то каким образом она подбирает(потому что она их не создаёт)подходящие условия рождения.Как это происходит?Какая взаимосвязь существа с  внешним,с другими существами,а она должна быть по-любому тогда,иначе никак не оказаться в подходящем по карме рождении.Насколько я всё-таки понимаю внешние условия берутся не случайно попавшиеся (ну во всяком случае вы так не считаете точно : ) ),так как например рождение человеком предполагает весь спектр возможно испытываемых эмоций,а не какие-то выборочные,как в адских мирах.Поэтому мы имеем факт прогиба внешних условий к внутреннему состоянию..Вы в сообщении кстати написали два противоположных мнения-1) «карма притягивает-обусловит выбор» 2) «карма не притягивает а результатирует»..


Карма обуславливает внешние условия - очень хорошо и правильно написали, именно что обуславливает.
Каждое: мотивация, побуждение, умственный импульс и т.п. - именно что обуславливает последующие внешние ситуации. И каждое: мотивация, побуждение, умственный импульс и т.п. - есть результат прошлых карм. И каждое: мотивация, побуждение, умственный импульс и т.п. - есть также карма, которая своим прямым результатом будет иметь именно умственные (сходные по природе)  следствия в том числе и в виде конкретных умственных переживаний, и обуславливать внешние ситуации. 
Внешние же ситуации (в создании которых участвуют и другие существа с их кармами и закономерности материальной природы) обуславливают созревания той или иной из имеющихся карм конкретного существа.
Поэтому Будда и учил не только прямым причинноследственным связям(а это и так ясно), а и упор делал на обуславливающих(пратитья\патичча) связях между причинами и результатами разной природы(умственной и физической) что наиболее всеохватывающе изложено в пратитья самутпада\патичча самуппада.

А противоречия Вы находите, какраз изза разниц мировоззрения (на что уже неоднократно  предлагал обратить внимание), так кроме всех прочих разниц в мировоззрениях, можно обратить внимание и напр. на то, что небуддийское мышление слишком жёстко крайностное: либо то, либо это. Тогда, как в буддизме наряду с _либо то либо это_, в мышлении присутствуют и варианты: и то и это ; и не то и не это.

И, это ... - в нараке отсутствуют спектры опыта доступные человекам, а в человеческом рождении отсутствует спектр опыта доступный наракам.
Так например клеша, смысл которой можно передать такими русскими словами показывающими различные аспекты этого омрачения, как: отвержение, отталкивание, гнев, агрессия, злоба и т.п. - это клеша присущая всем существам самсары, а человекам из возможного спектра этой клеши присущи лишь проявления этой клеши обусловленные именно человеческим телом, более грубые или тонкие спектры этой клеши присущие соответственно наракам или девасам - человекам недоступны.
Конкретно нарак есть следствие конкретно этой клеши. И вот напр. представьте человека постоянно находящегося в паранойе злобы\агрессии\гнева.... - и это ещё не переживание нараков. Переживание нараков, той же природы, из спектра той же клеши, но нааамного грубее чем это. И когда существо лишается человеческого тела, а эта клеша ввергает в состояние нараков - то тело нараков  обусловит то, что будут переживаться результаты именно этой клеши и сама эта клеша в намного более грубой и тяжкой форме чем то, что позволяет человеческое тело.

----------

Фил (02.01.2018)

----------


## Денис К

> Я имел в виду, что каждый раз к его смерти вела цепь событий уходящих в прошлое. Должно было произоцти множество событий до этого. Причем по мере вмешательства людей из будущего они сами становились в цепь этих событий меняя саму вселенную.
> Шекли же немного "хитрит", смерть это и событие и класс событий. Т.е. конкретная смерть каждый раз предотвращается, но как класс - нет.


Ну эт да))просто какая-бы ни была цепочка прошлых событий,повторюсь кардинально разных,эта цепочка приводила к смерти.То есть чтобы в прошлом не произошло будущее это хоть и меняло,но меняло только лишь в плане обстоятельств а не в плане самих событий.А это как ни крути некая предопределённость...Насчёт идентичности.По Бакстеру кстати непонятно насколько он отличен от себя в разных вселенных(скажем так),на этом акцент не делается,а вот Брин да.Но у него тоже меняются только внешние социальные характеристики и обстоятельства,которые в разных исторических вариациях отличаются.А вот внутренний скелет везде одинаков,например привычка что-то брать с собой выходя из дома,его доля связанная с трудной изматывающий работой,которую он сам себе выбрал(что ключевое,это везде подчёркивается)и его подсознательное желание свалить от этой работы куда подальше на отдых.Это все не меняется,а меняется только характер и то что привносит социум.Не зря его показали настолько противоположным,но все равно таким одинаковым везде.В этом посыл автора.

----------

Фил (03.01.2018)

----------


## Денис К

> Карма обуславливает внешние условия - очень хорошо и правильно написали, именно что обуславливает.
> Каждое: мотивация, побуждение, умственный импульс и т.п. - именно что обуславливает последующие внешние ситуации. И каждое: мотивация, побуждение, умственный импульс и т.п. - есть результат прошлых карм. И каждое: мотивация, побуждение, умственный импульс и т.п. - есть также карма, которая своим прямым результатом будет иметь именно умственные (сходные по природе)  следствия в том числе и в виде конкретных умственных переживаний, и обуславливать внешние ситуации. 
> Внешние же ситуации (в создании которых участвуют и другие существа с их кармами и закономерности материальной природы) обуславливают созревания той или иной из имеющихся карм конкретного существа.
> Поэтому Будда и учил не только прямым причинноследственным связям(а это и так ясно), а и упор делал на обуславливающих(пратитья\патичча) связях между причинами и результатами разной природы(умственной и физической) что наиболее всеохватывающе изложено в пратитья самутпада\патичча самуппада.
> 
> А противоречия Вы находите, какраз изза разниц мировоззрения (на что уже неоднократно  предлагал обратить внимание), так кроме всех прочих разниц в мировоззрениях, можно обратить внимание и напр. на то, что небуддийское мышление слишком жёстко крайностное: либо то, либо это. Тогда, как в буддизме наряду с _либо то либо это_, в мышлении присутствуют и варианты: и то и это ; и не то и не это.
> 
> И, это ... - в нараке отсутствуют спектры опыта доступные человекам, а в человеческом рождении отсутствует спектр опыта доступный наракам.
> Так например клеша, смысл которой можно передать такими русскими словами показывающими различные аспекты этого омрачения, как: отвержение, отталкивание, гнев, агрессия, злоба и т.п. - это клеша присущая всем существам самсары, а человекам из возможного спектра этой клеши присущи лишь проявления этой клеши обусловленные именно человеческим телом, более грубые или тонкие спектры этой клеши присущие соответственно наракам или девасам - человекам недоступны.
> Конкретно нарак есть следствие конкретно этой клеши. И вот напр. представьте человека постоянно находящегося в паранойе злобы\агрессии\гнева.... - и это ещё не переживание нараков. Переживание нараков, той же природы, из спектра той же клеши, но нааамного грубее чем это. И когда существо лишается человеческого тела, а эта клеша ввергает в состояние нараков - то тело нараков  обусловит то, что будут переживаться результаты именно этой клеши и сама эта клеша в намного более грубой и тяжкой форме чем то, что позволяет человеческое тело.


Обуславливает я имел ввиду «осуществляет»,то есть карма делает возможным осуществление неких внешних ситуаций зависимых не только от самого этого существа..Непонятно каким образом..Понятно что мировоззрение другое,но материя есть,другие существа со своими кармами есть,и не ясна именно структура их взаимосвязи друг с другом,чтобы при этом каждый получал по своей карме.Это не представляется возможным только при внутренних факторах кармы.То есть чтобы жертва встречала преступника(и оба реализовывали свою предыдущую карму).Такое возможно только при наличие внешнего объединяющего существ закона,то есть при прямой взаимосвязи существ друг с другом,иначе никак.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Обуславливает я имел ввиду «осуществляет»,то есть карма делает возможным осуществление неких внешних ситуаций зависимых не только от самого этого существа..Непонятно каким образом..Понятно что мировоззрение другое,но материя есть,другие существа со своими кармами есть,и не ясна именно структура их взаимосвязи друг с другом,чтобы при этом каждый получал по своей карме.Это не представляется возможным только при внутренних факторах кармы.То есть чтобы жертва встречала преступника(и оба реализовывали свою предыдущую карму).Такое возможно только при наличие внешнего объединяющего существ закона,то есть при прямой взаимосвязи существ друг с другом,иначе никак.


Обуславливает возможности, всё более сужая степень вероятности. 

Конкретно ситуация _преступление_ есть совокупность множества причин, условий и возможностей.
И у преступника нет долга обязывающего его совершить преступление, а у жертвы нет вины за которую она должна быть обязательно так наказана.
И преступление это уже  карма преступника, карма жертвы это то как она это переживёт.

----------

Фил (03.01.2018)

----------


## Фил

Я по другому постараюсь объяснить. Вы можете видеть стержень, смысл, структуры, паттерны только там, где Вы есть (апофения).
А поскольку Вы есть в ограниченном месте в ограниченное время не самонадеянно ли экстраполировать эту точку зрения в бесконечность?

Уберите себя (меня) из бесконечности - ничего (практически) не изменится.
Относительно чего мерять размер последствий?

----------


## Денис К

> Обуславливает возможности, всё более сужая степень вероятности. 
> 
> Конкретно ситуация _преступление_ есть совокупность множества причин, условий и возможностей.
> И у преступника нет долга обязывающего его совершить преступление, а у жертвы нет вины за которую она должна быть обязательно так наказана.
> И преступление это уже  карма преступника, карма жертвы это то как она это переживёт.


Так ну))я ведь ещё давно написал,в таком случае конкретное схождение в конкретной точке всех этих множеств причин условий и возможностей есть случайность,то есть если я встречу в подворотне грабителя для меня это действие не будет результатом моей неблагой кармы,а просто мне не повезло.Если мы посмотрим от обратного,и рассмотрим ситуацию постфактум,то тогда конечно у каждого движения будет причинно-следственная связь,но это не ведёт к некоему определённому результату для конкретного внутреннего переживания..И ведь для того чтобы существу что-то переживать внутри нужна внешняя ситуация(по большей части),то есть так и так все это должно сойтись,конечно есть ситуации которые можно трактовать двояко в зависимости от разных вводных,но большинство все же несут ярковыраженные переживания и эмоции....Но в тоже время вы пишите что «карма жертвы это то как она(жертва)это(преступление)переживет»,но это переживание (и эта карма)должно напрямую зависеть от предыдущего состояния ума а не от случившейся ситуации(по разному на ограбление или насилие вряд ли можно отреагировать).И опять тогда мы возвращаемся все к тому же,что должна быть взаимосвязь так как спрогнозировать этот симбиоз из внутренних переживаний и внешних условий невозможно...Все время куча мыслей в голове на этот счёт но не все из них могу облечить в слова))))

----------


## Денис К

> Я по другому постараюсь объяснить. Вы можете видеть стержень, смысл, структуры, паттерны только там, где Вы есть (апофения).
> А поскольку Вы есть в ограниченном месте в ограниченное время не самонадеянно ли экстраполировать эту точку зрения в бесконечность?
> 
> Уберите себя (меня) из бесконечности - ничего (практически) не изменится.
> Относительно чего мерять размер последствий?


Это путь в никуда.Так можно сказать про все что угодно.Я маленький - космос большой))Тем не менее различные общие тенденции мы видим вокруг..либо не видим конечно же..

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так ну))я ведь ещё давно написал,в таком случае конкретное схождение в конкретной точке всех этих множеств причин условий и возможностей есть случайность,то есть если я встречу в подворотне грабителя для меня это действие не будет результатом моей неблагой кармы,а просто мне не повезло.))))


Уверены, что вот это _не повезло_  - не результат кармы ?
Ведь например если некто другой встретит тогоже грабителя в похожей подворотне, то вполне может - не повезёт грабителю ))
И то почему у этого другого человека будут возможности справится с грабителем - это результат кармы того человека. А действия грабителя - это его карма.
Как и то что того человека завело в ту подворотню - это его карма, а то что завело грабителя - его. 
При этом вся ситуация есть  совокупность множества причин, условий, возможностей, и при этом та вся ситуация будет условием для полного созревания определённых карм того человека  и карм грабителя.



> .Если мы посмотрим от обратного,и рассмотрим ситуацию постфактум,то тогда конечно у каждого движения будет причинно-следственная связь,но это не ведёт к некоему определённому результату для конкретного внутреннего переживания..И ведь для того чтобы существу что-то переживать внутри нужна внешняя ситуация(по большей части),то есть так и так все это должно сойтись,конечно есть ситуации которые можно трактовать двояко в зависимости от разных вводных,но большинство все же несут ярковыраженные переживания и эмоции....Но в тоже время вы пишите что «карма жертвы это то как она(жертва)это(преступление)переживет»,но это переживание (и эта карма)должно напрямую зависеть от предыдущего состояния ума а не от случившейся ситуации(по разному на ограбление или насилие вряд ли можно отреагировать).И опять тогда мы возвращаемся все к тому же,что должна быть взаимосвязь так как спрогнозировать этот симбиоз из внутренних переживаний и внешних условий невозможно...Куча мыслей в голове на этот счёт но не все из них могу облечить в слова))))


Да, умственные переживания и есть прямые следствия кармы. Которые можно сгруппировать в три больших категории - счастья, страдания, нейтральное. 
И для этого нужны внешние условия, возникновения  которых  внутренняя  карма именно, что - обуславливает. Обуславливает начиная с действия кармы ввергающей в рождения, и действий остальных видов карм: както (если говорить конкретно о человеческом рождении) напр. обуславливающая выбор родителей из имеющихся в тот момент(а заодно и страну, среду, здоровье, положение и т.п.), кармы привычки толкающей к тем или иным действиям ещё более сужающей вероятности той или иной ситуации,  импульсов побуждающим к тем или иным действиям и т.д., что в итого в конце концов и приведёт к злополучной "подворотне", о которой потом можно будет размышлять постфактум(или уже размышлять не получится, или будут какието другие реакции и переживания - что также именно прямые следствия кармы)

----------


## Денис К

> Уверены, что вот это _не повезло_  - не результат кармы ?
> Ведь например если я встречу тогоже грабителя в похожей подворотне, то скорее всего не повезёт грабителю ))
> И моих сотня кг мяса и определённые навыки полученные в определённых средах жизни - это ведь вполне результат моей кармы. А действия грабителя - это его карма.
> Как и то что меня завело в ту подворотню - это моя карма, а то что завело - его. 
> При этом вся ситуация есть  совокупность множества причин, условий, возможностей, и при этом та вся ситуация будет условием для полного созревания определённых моих карм и карм грабителя.


Так я согласен,но это уже частности все)И варианты из этой ситуации могут быть разнообразны,каждую из них обсуждать смысла нет.Я рассматривал основной.А в теории итогом может быть все что угодно.




> Да, умственные переживания и есть прямые следствия кармы.
> И для этого нужны внешние условия, возникновения  которых  внутренняя  карма именно, что - обуславливает. Обуславливает начиная с действия кармы ввергающей в рождения, и действий остальных видов карм: както (если говорить конкретно о человеческом рождении) напр. обуславливающая выбор родителей из имеющихся в тот момент(а заодно и страну, среду, здоровье, положение и т.п.), кармы привычки толкающей к тем или иным действиям ещё более сужающей вероятности той или иной ситуации,  импульсов побуждающим к тем или иным действиям и т.д., что в итого в конце концов и приведёт к той злополучно подворотне, о которой потом можно будет размышлять постфактум(или уже размышлять не получится, или будут какието другие реакции и переживания - что также именно прямые следствия кармы))


Это все просто декларация - ввергающая карма осуществляет(как?)новое рождение,другие виды карм осуществляют(каким образом это присходит?)некие переживания через внешние условия и т.д. и т.п.Основные вопросы в итоге не раскрыты))Ситуации(а от них и переживания) или случайны(и тогда кармы по сути и нет как таковой) , либо не случайны(и тогда нужна взаимосвязь с внешними условиями и существами,либо общая основа ну в общем что-то подобное..а это уже куда-то не туда уход )))Ну ладно,и так долго эту тему обсуждаем))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это все просто декларация - ввергающая карма осуществляет(как?)новое рождение,другие виды карм осуществляют(каким образом это присходит?)некие переживания через внешние условия и т.д. и т.п.Основные вопросы в итоге не раскрыты))Ситуации(а от них и переживания) или случайны(и тогда кармы по сути и нет как таковой) , либо не случайны(и тогда нужна взаимосвязь с внешними условиями и существами,либо общая основа ну в общем что-то подобное..а это уже куда-то не туда уход )))Ну ладно,и так долго эту тему обсуждаем))


Да, и не просто долго обсуждаем, а и по кругу ходим.

А попробуйте например рассмотреть с такой позиции, что то что есть полностью созревший результат отвержения\отталкивания\гнева\агрессии\злобы то где это наиболее раскрыто и  этому  ничего не препятствует - это назвали мировосприятием\миром  нарака, и существа которые _там_ собрались все имеют такие сходные тенденции\привычки\потенции\склонности в уме и  также эти возникшие обстоятельства названные нараком наилучшие условия для проявления именно таких умственных тенденций\привычек\потенций\склонностей.
А то, что есть  полностью созревший результат пристрастия\алчности\жадности то где это наиболее раскрыто и  этому  ничего не препятствует - это назвали мировосприятием\миром голодных духов, и существа которые _там_ собрались все имеют такие сходные тенденции\привычки\потенции\склонности в уме и также эти возникшие обстоятельства названные миром голодных духов наилучшие условия для проявления именно таких умственных тенденций\привычек\потенций\склонностей.
и т.д.
Попробуйте с такой позиции всё вышеизложенное рассмотреть. С позиции изнутри буддийского мировоззрения, из рассмотрения того, что именно, какое явление действительности названо в буддизме тем или иным словом.  
Ещё посоветую вот это небольшое видео:
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post791158
Где кратко, ясно и в доступном изложении говорится о базовых пониманиях кармы именно с позиции буддизма.
Там в той теме есть лекции и с более подробным изложением ( с того времени как давал Вам уже ссылку на эту тему, там ещё добавил лекции досточтимых Робины Куртин и Тубтен Чодрон.)

----------


## Денис К

> Да, и не просто долго обсуждаем, а и по кругу ходим.
> 
> А попробуйте например рассмотреть с такой позиции, что то что есть полностью созревший результат отвержения\отталкивания\гнева\агрессии\злобы то где это наиболее раскрыто и  этому  ничего не препятствует - это назвали мировосприятием\миром  нарака, и существа которые _там_ собрались все имеют такие сходные тенденции\привычки\потенции\склонности в уме и  также эти возникшие обстоятельства названные нараком наилучшие условия для проявления именно таких умственных тенденций\привычек\потенций\склонностей.
> А то, что есть  полностью созревший результат пристрастия\алчности\жадности то где это наиболее раскрыто и  этому  ничего не препятствует - это назвали мировосприятием\миром голодных духов, и существа которые _там_ собрались все имеют такие сходные тенденции\привычки\потенции\склонности в уме и также эти возникшие обстоятельства названные миром голодных духов наилучшие условия для проявления именно таких умственных тенденций\привычек\потенций\склонностей.
> и т.д.
> Попробуйте с такой позиции всё вышеизложенное рассмотреть. С позиции изнутри буддийского мировоззрения, из рассмотрения того, что именно, какое явление действительности названо в буддизме тем или иным словом.  
> Ещё посоветую вот это небольшое видео:
> https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post791158
> Где кратко, ясно и в доступном изложении говорится о базовых пониманиях кармы именно с позиции буддизма.
> Там в той теме есть лекции и с более подробным изложением ( с того времени как давал Вам уже ссылку на эту тему, там ещё добавил лекции досточтимых Робины Куртин и Тубтен Чодрон.)


Да я смотрел уже не одно такое видео,здесь все точно также поверхностно,просто заявляется как факт без пояснения и объяснения работы механизма))..Так хорошо,декларируется что существа у которых сильно раскрыты(преобладают) одинаковые качества,такие как гнев/злоба у нараков,или жадность/пристрастия у претов попадают в схожие условия(в одинаковые миры),но вопрос то ведь я задавал не этот.А о том каким образом происходит этот подбор,они притягиваются к друг другу или что вообще?В том же видео также сказано что твоё окружение(богатая или бедная семья/страна и т.д.) и события осуществляются из-за кармы существа.И я могу лишь в пятый раз написать что в этом случае карме индивидуального существа нужно прогнозировать будущее других существ,ну либо формировать его воздействуя на окружающий мир.Уже надоело в очередной раз писать одно и тоже))Вообщем для меня это явное противоречие.Ну либо тогда карма не внутреннее явление,а некий внешний объединяющий существ закон,в этом случае противоречия нет.В остальном тогда не сходится.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да я смотрел уже не одно такое видео,здесь все точно также поверхностно,просто заявляется как факт без пояснения и объяснения работы механизма))..Так хорошо,декларируется что существа у которых сильно раскрыты(преобладают) одинаковые качества,такие как гнев/злоба у нараков,или жадность/пристрастия у претов попадают в схожие условия(в одинаковые миры),но вопрос то ведь я задавал не этот.А о том каким образом происходит этот подбор,они притягиваются к друг другу или что вообще?В том же видео также сказано что твоё окружение(богатая или бедная семья/страна и т.д.) и события осуществляются из-за кармы существа.И я могу лишь в пятый раз написать что в этом случае карме индивидуального существа нужно прогнозировать будущее других существ,ну либо формировать его воздействуя на окружающий мир.Уже надоело в очередной раз писать одно и тоже))Вообщем для меня это явное противоречие.Ну либо тогда карма не внутреннее явление,а некий внешний объединяющий существ закон,в этом случае противоречия нет.В остальном тогда не сходится.


А почему из людей, имеющих одинаковый доступ к одинаковому контенту интернета, одни общаются на одних форумах, другие на других, третьи на третьих...., а некоторые и вовсе на форумах не общаются ?

----------


## Фил

@*ДенисК* а почему Вас именно этот вопрос интересует, механизм кармы? 
Это же метафизика.
Главное принцип, а поэзию каждый себе сам выбирает или сочиняет.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.01.2018)

----------


## Фил

Я думал Вам непонятен принцип.
А детали работы паровоза надо не машиниста даже спрашивать, а механика.

Не получится ли как в сутте про раненого стрелой?

----------


## Денис К

> А почему из людей, имеющих одинаковый доступ к одинаковому контенту интернета, одни общаются на одних форумах, другие на других, третьи на третьих...., а некоторые и вовсе на форумах не общаются ?


Так это очевидно,из-за схожих интересов конечно,что человеку интересно в данный момент - на сайт/форум по этой тематике он осознано и идёт..Это вопрос можно и расширить ведь,это свойственно не только для интернета,а и вообще в жизни мы видим подобные явления.Люди кучкуются по мнтересам(не всегда конечно и не постоянно,но это есть заметная тенденция)..А если конкретно по интернету,я сейчас на один сайт зашёл-потом на другой-потом на буддийский форум-потом в соц.сети-потом на спортивный сайт-потом на научный)))половина из этого будет кардинально противоположно друг другу)Какие-то тенденции тут тяжело найти)Эти люди ведь сидят не только на одном конкретном форуме и все.

----------


## Денис К

> @*ДенисК* а почему Вас именно этот вопрос интересует, механизм кармы? 
> Это же метафизика.
> Главное принцип, а поэзию каждый себе сам выбирает или сочиняет.


Так это важно.Метафизика метафизикой,но общее понимание системы должно быть.Метафизика кстати ведь не значит что не нужно вникать в детали,а довольствоваться некой общей констатацией.Во всех религиях/учениях в целом все объясняется(и в буддизме тоже ведь),допустим читаешь про каббалу,несмотря на то что там все довольно сложно,но тем не менее их точка зрения хорошо разжёвывается до деталей(если вникать).Точно также христианство,индуизм..другие религии или даже разные деструктивные учения.Вот и в буддизме мне интересны детали работы кармы(не прям прям детали а общее понятие ее взаимодействия с внешними условиями)..тем более что не особо видно ее влияние,нет каких то общих наблюдаемых тенденций в рождении детей допустим в бедных/богатых семьях,и там и там дети будут рождаться(рождаются)с абсолютно разными характерами.

----------


## Фил

Вы правильные вопросы задаете.
Метафизика - это пыпытка взглянуть извне находясь внутри.
И строго говоря, метафизика это предположение (модель).
То что каббалистическая модель Вам более понятна она это этого "более истинной" не станет.

Чандракирти в "Введении в Мадхъямаку" уходит от метафизики. Почитайте.

Метафизика она для практики. Православие, по мнению Негреева это не-философская традиция, а сугкбо практическая.

А вот буддизм он по разному.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так это очевидно,из-за *схожих интересов* конечно,что человеку интересно в данный момент - на сайт/форум по этой тематике он осознано и идёт..*Это* вопрос *можно и расширить* ведь,это свойственно не только для интернета,а и вообще в жизни мы видим подобные явления.Люди кучкуются по мнтересам(не всегда конечно и не постоянно,но это есть *заметная тенденция*)..А если конкретно по интернету,я сейчас на один сайт зашёл-потом на другой-потом на буддийский форум-потом в соц.сети-потом на спортивный сайт-потом на научный)))половина из этого будет кардинально противоположно друг другу)Какие-то тенденции тут тяжело найти)Эти люди ведь сидят не только на одном конкретном форуме и все.


Вопрос то был, почему общаются на конкретных форумах, а не заходят посмотреть на разные.
Заглядывать то можно на разные (хоть уверен есть и такие тематики по которым и заглядывать не будет стремления), а вот когда зарегистрируются на одних а на других нет - из имеющихся вариантов круг возможного общения сузится, когда на конкретном форуме  (из тех на которых зарегистрирован) напишешь сообщение или ответ на имеющееся или вопрос - вероятность беседы с кемто ещё более сузится, и т.д. и т.п,.... и вот  имеем конкретную реальную невыдуманную ситуацию:

Вы и я беседуем, на конкретном форуме, в конкретном подфоруме, в конкретной теме, по конкретному вопросу....

И эта ситуация есть совокупность множества причин, условий и возможностей, и среди них и обязательно Ваши внутренние причины "ввергнувшие" Вас в эту конкретную ситуацию и соответственно мои.
И то, что пишите Вы это Ваша карма, а то что пишу я - моя.
И то что Вы "переживаете" при этом общении - это Ваша карма, а то что я - моя.
И конечно же есть и другие Участники беседы, каждый со своей кармой.

----------


## Денис К

> Вы правильные вопросы задаете.
> Метафизика - это пыпытка взглянуть извне находясь внутри.
> И строго говоря, метафизика это предположение (модель).
> То что каббалистическая модель Вам более понятна она это этого "более истинной" не станет.
> 
> Чандракирти в "Введении в Мадхъямаку" уходит от метафизики. Почитайте.
> 
> Метафизика она для практики. Православие, по мнению Негреева это не-философская традиция, а сугкбо практическая.
> 
> А вот буддизм он по разному.


Так никакая система «более истинной» от понимания ее основ не становится.А что истинно что нет понять невозможно,можно заставить себя поверить в то что больше нравится,или «почувствовать»в результате практик некое внутреннее знание.Но как мы видим разные люди из разных учений чувствуют разные вещи))..Не соглашусь,в том же православии очень много философских вопросов раскрывается различными святыми и т.д.У них также полностью раскрытая концепция(за исключением некоторых вопросов)..А вообще я вам даже больше скажу различные деструктивные черномагические учения(можно верить в это или нет-не важно)несмотря на ярковыраженные практичные основы,также имеют свою философскую состовляющую )))

----------

Фил (05.01.2018)

----------


## Денис К

> Вопрос то был, почему общаются на конкретных форумах, а не заходят посмотреть на разные.
> Заглядывать то можно на разные (хоть уверен есть и такие тематики по которым и заглядывать не будет стремления), а вот когда зарегистрируются на одних а на других нет - из имеющихся вариантов круг возможного общения сузится, когда на конкретном форуме  (из тех на которых зарегистрирован) напишешь сообщение или ответ на имеющееся или вопрос - вероятность беседы с кемто ещё более сузится, и т.д. и т.п,.... и вот  имеем конкретную реальную невыдуманную ситуацию:
> 
> Вы и я беседуем, на конкретном форуме, в конкретном подфоруме, в конкретной теме, по конкретному вопросу....
> 
> И эта ситуация есть совокупность множества причин, условий и возможностей, и среди них и обязательно Ваши внутренние причины "ввергнувшие" Вас в эту конкретную ситуацию и соответственно мои.
> И то, что пишите Вы это Ваша карма, а то что пишу я - моя.
> И то что Вы "переживаете" при этом общении - это Ваша карма, а то что я - моя.
> И конечно же есть и другие Участники беседы, каждый со своей кармой.


Так и общаться могут не на одном форуме..Ну в принципе не важно,общаются в любом случае на интересующую тему,и соответственно,выбирают соответствующий форум..Так да,правда я не совсем понимаю к чему вы клоните.Люди общаются по разным вопросам что в жизни что в интернете.Интересов много,людей много,конкретный разговор просто случаен.Желание пообщаться на некую тему допустим не случайно(оно есть осознанный внутренний выбор),а вот с кем ты пообщаешься всё-таки случайно,если ты опять-таки осознанно не выберешь собеседника))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так и общаться могут не на одном форуме..Ну в принципе не важно,общаются в любом случае на интересующую тему,и соответственно,выбирают соответствующий форум..Так да,правда я не совсем понимаю к чему вы клоните.Люди общаются по разным вопросам что в жизни что в интернете.Интересов много,людей много,конкретный разговор просто случаен.Желание пообщаться на некую тему допустим не случайно(оно есть осознанный внутренний выбор),а вот с кем ты пообщаешься всё-таки случайно,если ты опять-таки осознанно не выберешь собеседника))


Всё пытаюсь понять - что же Вы называете  кармой существа : )

Вот в данной ситуации нашего общения на форуме, Вы называете Вашей кармой, не то что привело Вас в эту конкретную ситуацию и что обуславливает Ваши "переживания" в этой ситуации, а то что с Вами общаются конкретные участники форума и их действия ?

----------


## Денис К

> Всё пытаюсь понять - что же Вы называете  кармой существа : )
> 
> Вот в данной ситуации нашего общения на форуме, Вы называете Вашей кармой, не то что привело Вас в эту конкретную ситуацию и что обуславливает Ваши "переживания" в этой ситуации, а то что с Вами общаются конкретные участники форума и их действия ?


Нет.Пусть моя карма это лично мои переживания/привычки/стремления/желания ну и т.д..А допустим то что вы скажите это ваша карма.Но вы(не конкретно вы а любой попадающийся на моем пути человек) можете как мне нахамить/угрожать/обозвать так и наоборот проявить доброжелательность/дружелюбие..Так я к тому что как бы вы не поступили по отношнию ко мне это не будет моей кармой(моей кармой будет моя реакция),а будет некой случайностью(в том смысле что может попасться на пути и такой человек и такой и это будет независимо от моей кармы)

----------


## Кеин

> Так хорошо,декларируется что существа у которых сильно раскрыты(преобладают) одинаковые качества,такие как гнев/злоба у нараков,или жадность/пристрастия у претов попадают в схожие условия(в одинаковые миры),но вопрос то ведь я задавал не этот.А о том каким образом происходит этот подбор,они притягиваются к друг другу или что вообще?


Да, вроде, они сами туда тянутся, что-то манит манит сильно, как кто-то сказал "_ветер кармы дует в спину_", а потом на месте огребают  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Аналогия: человек алчный/жадный/импульсивный/невежественный выбирает себе компанию ему соответствующую, на людей добродетельных он смотрит как на "не от мира сего" в лучшем случае, и естественно, будучи в окружении себе подобных рано или поздно ему кто-нибудь и впросунет со спины - происходит созревание, внутренние причины(алчность например) совпали со внешними условиями(вокруг такие же, и они его кинули, например). Хотя, это всё лирика :-)))




> В том же видео также сказано что твоё окружение(богатая или бедная семья/страна и т.д.) и события осуществляются из-за кармы существа.
> И я могу лишь в пятый раз написать что в этом случае карме индивидуального существа нужно прогнозировать будущее других существ,ну либо формировать его воздействуя на окружающий мир.


Я такое встречал, т.е. формирование кармой существ и воздействие на окружающий мир, вроде у Васубандху есть такое: например, всякие стихийные бедствия обуславливались повальным воровством(или ещё каким пороком) в стране, типа народ проворовался и песчаная буря всех накрыла и урожай истребился.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.01.2018)

----------


## Денис К

> Да, вроде, они сами туда тянутся, что-то манит манит сильно, как кто-то сказал "_ветер кармы дует в спину_", а потом на месте огребают 
> Аналогия: человек алчный/жадный/импульсивный/невежественный выбирает себе компанию ему соответствующую, на людей добродетельных он смотрит как на "не от мира сего" в лучшем случае, и естественно, будучи в окружении себе подобных рано или поздно ему кто-нибудь и впросунет со спины - происходит созревание, внутренние причины(алчность например) совпали со внешними условиями(вокруг такие же, и они его кинули, например). Хотя, это всё лирика :-)))


На самом деле это далеко не факт.Допустим жадный/алчный человек не будет себе выбирать компанию из таких же жадин-говядин,скорее наоборот,тех от которых можно халявы словить))Но в целом конечно в этом есть смысл.Только тогда этот предполагаемый инцидент все равно будет случайностью.Ты осознано входишь в некую зону риска,а вот случиться с тобой что-то или нет - случайность.И это пример касается осознанного выбора,а если мы спроециуем это на фактор перерождения,то тогда тоже само существо выбирает себе компанию(мир),например адские миры?




> Я такое встречал, т.е. формирование кармой существ и воздействие на окружающий мир, вроде у Васубандху есть такое: например, всякие стихийные бедствия обуславливались повальным воровством(или ещё каким пороком) в стране, типа народ проворовался и песчаная буря всех накрыла и урожай истребился.


А вот здесь уже странно..Во-первых,потому что вся страна не может воровать)и воровать они тогда будет друг у друга)))Во-вторых,в этом случае тогда эта ситуация будет являться «преступление(вина) - наказание»,о чем я писал уже.Типо вот вы воруете-лишайтесь урожая.Грубо говоря мир ворует у воров.То есть получаете зеркальные результаты.А это не буддийская концепция..хотя не знаю,смотрел тут на днях ролик где лама(или ринпоче)говорил что страдания очищают карму и поэтому нужно радоваться страданиям)тоже как-то странно))....А вообще по-моему это просто апофения(уже упоминавшаяся здесь).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> .И это пример касается осознанного выбора,а если мы спроециуем это на фактор перерождения,то тогда тоже само существо выбирает себе компанию(мир),например адские миры?
> ).


Как Вы понимаете нарак и перерождение там?

Это место, готовое адовое даже когда там нет существ, и к которому существо устремляется желая мучений ? 

или

Это как развитие импульса\тенденции\потенции   отвержения\отвращения\злобы\агрессии всплывшей в уме существа в момент смерти, и при отсутствии ограничивающей физиологии - доведенное до своего  максимального возможного завершения выразившегося в такой модели восприятия реальности* превосходящей даже возможные в человеческом теле формы паранойи отвержения\отвращения\злобы\агрессии ?

(* реальность имею ввиду не только те спектры информации воспринимаемые человеческими органами восприятия, а и все остальные гаммы. ну Вы поняли о чём речь ; ))

----------


## Кеин

> На самом деле это далеко не факт.Допустим жадный/алчный человек не будет себе выбирать компанию из таких же жадин-говядин,скорее наоборот,тех от которых можно халявы словить))


Я имел ввиду, что например человеку с жаждой богатств будет крайне не интересно в среде людей, которые больше привержены умеренности и нестяжанию.




> Но в целом конечно в этом есть смысл.Только тогда этот предполагаемый инцидент все равно будет случайностью.Ты осознано входишь в некую зону риска,а вот случиться с тобой что-то или нет - случайность.


Конешно человек может думать что с ним-то(пупом земли) точно ничего не случиться :-))) только как вы говорите "на самом деле далеко не факт" :-))) Если деятельность сопряжена с притоком аффектов и сознание охвачено влечением/злобой/алчностью (пацан шёл к успеху) будет неприглядный результат в итоге, здесь нет месту случайности в таком миропонимании. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> И это пример касается осознанного выбора,а если мы спроециуем это на фактор перерождения,то тогда тоже само существо выбирает себе компанию(мир),например адские миры?


Насчёт адовых местопребываний, то апосля кончины, промежуточное существование с помутнённым сознанием видит вокруг только себе подобных или ниже (человеческий мир выше) и испытывает ощущение холода(или жара), в таком состоянии тянется к теплу/холоду, а там адЪ.




> А вот здесь уже странно..Во-первых,потому что вся страна не может воровать)и воровать они тогда будет друг у друга)))


Я понимаю это без максимализма -что вот все стразу и единый момент начали воровать в один и тот же момент прямо здесь и сейчас, ни дня, ни часа без продыха и даже во сне. ИМХО, тут больше речь о том, что воровство как порок не считается таким неблагим путём деятельности каким он является.
Собсно вот из первоисточника, там и про другие пороки есть.

_Вследствие крайней приверженности к убийству [живых существ] объекты внешнего мира истощаются и деградируют; вследствие воровства [происходят] камнепады и т. п., вздымаются тучи пыли, проливаются соляные и кислотные дожди; вследствие прелюбодеяний все покрывается пылью; вследствие лжи [внешние объекты начинают издавать] дурной запах; вследствие грубости [земли и поля превращаются] в солончаки и джунгли, становятся бросовыми и нечистыми; вследствие пустословия времена года смешиваются и утрачивается их регулярность; вследствие алчности плоды засыхают; вследствие злобы — становятся кислыми; вследствие ложных воззрений — редкими или не рождаются вовсе. Таков доминирующий плод (результат) этих [неблагих путей деятельности]._
(Абхидхармакоша, раздел IV, карика 58)




> Во-вторых,в этом случае тогда эта ситуация будет являться «преступление(вина) - наказание»,о чем я писал уже.Типо вот вы воруете-лишайтесь урожая.Грубо говоря мир ворует у воров.То есть получаете зеркальные результаты.


Мир ворует - это вы образно конечно, если и есть наказание, то наказующим является сам наказываемый, точнее его(их) действия привели к определённому результату.

----------

